#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-07
<maco> doctormo: ok ive acquired an electric kettle
<doctormo> maco: Fantastic!
<AlanBell> electric kettle users should certainly add themselves to http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<gpc> AlanBell: added myself as an electric kettle user
<vish> hmm, isnt gpc canadian!
<vish> AlanBell:  bloating the uk group's stats eh? ;p
<gpc> I is
<gpc> I added my pin to the proper continent
<gpc> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach, ara
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey ara
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dpm> good morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: hey man
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach o/
<nigelb> hey kim0 \o/
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
 * nigelb had a very heavy lunch xD
<dpm> ok, back on IRC
 * nigelb waves to dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: Happy Weekend? :)
<dpm> of course
<dpm> weekends are inherently happy :)
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> yeah, it was good, thanks, how about yours
<nigelb> It was great.  Good time with friends
<dpm> cool :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Hey m4nish wanted to take a session at UDW.
<nigelb> I referred him to you
<nigelb> is there a page where I can put down people's names?
<nigelb> Can I help recruiting instructors?
<dholbach> just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> that'd be great
<nigelb> \o
<nigelb> \o/
<popey> morning all
<nigelb> o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Hey czajkowski, how was fosdem? :)
<nigelb> Arg, I hate it when css is broken.
<nigelb> jcastro: the front page of uds.ubuntu.com has broken css.  I have a fix.  Let me know when you're on.
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign \o/
<jcastro> nigelb: yo
 * popey pokes jcastro with etherpad
<popey> any news on whether we might have one available for UDS?
<nigelb> jcastro: hi, can you start editing the first page?
<jcastro> popey: no clue
<jcastro> nigelb: ok, there
<nigelb> jcastro: add this to the top http://paste.ubuntu.com/563875/
<nigelb> jcastro: first page = front page (sorry)
<jcastro> ok done
 * nigelb refreshes
<nigelb> jcastro: ok, it looks fine to me now.  I wonder if we should make it 2 em
<nigelb> that would make the grey bar slightly more taller
<nigelb> Buuut, I leave that to you ;)
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
 * popey taps his fingers on the desk, waiting for a natty-compatible nvidia driver
<jcastro> popey: me too
<nigelb> jcastro: It irritates me so much when the css is b0rked :D
<jcastro> jay foe
<JFo> sup dood? :)
<nigelb> hola JFo
<nigelb> I heard there was an awesome ad with justin bieber ;)
<JFo> yeah, hilarious
<mhall119> I must have missed that one
<mhall119> howdy nigelb and JFo
<nigelb> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTe3Zp7Z_Z8
<nigelb> ;)
<mhall119> ah hah hah
<nigelb> mhall119: I am not responsible if you fall out of your chair laughing.
<mhall119> that's funny
<nigelb> :-D
<JFo> hiya mhall119
<mhall119> I managed not to cause a scene at work, nigelb
<JFo> sorry about the late response, was looking at a different computer
<nigelb> mhall119: hehe
<mhall119> JFo: no worries
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> kim0, just got your email - got a few mins?
<kim0> akgraner: yep
<jcastro> hi kim0
<kim0> jcastro: Hey
<jono> dinda, any progress on the manual?
<dinda> jono:  otp with kyle right now
<jono> dinda, I am going to need in the next hour
<jono> dinda, a PDF is fine
<jono> it doesnt have to be HTML
<jono> in fact it will need to be a PDF if possible
<dinda> jono:  ok - sent you the pdf
<jono> dinda, thanks!
<scott-work> JFo: that ad with osbourne and bieber - i think the person at the end of the ad with ozzy and sharon who said "i think he's a girl" is beiber i believe in costume
<JFo> I think you are right scott-work
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<JFo> dholbach, enjoy! :-)
<dholbach> JFo, you too
<AlanBell> jcastro: until the https is fixed can you change the link in the footer to http://uds.ubuntu.com/harassment/ rather than https://uds.ubuntu.com/harassment/
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> jono: where in wp is the harassment link defined?
<nigelb> jcastro: should be a widget of some kind I guess
<jcastro> aha found it!
<jcastro> sneakily buried
<nigelb> Where was it? :)
<jcastro> in a widget
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> "ambulance threw this"
<AlanBell> s/threw/through/
<AlanBell> is sponsorship open yet jcastro?
<nigelb> that's like a geek version of 'Are we there yet?'
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> It'll be open when Jono announces UDS
<pleia2> thanks jcastro
<Pendulum> jcastro: I haven't checked, but you might want to see if it's possible to make it clear that sponsorship isn't open since I've already seen a blog post from someone saying they applied for sponsorship
<doctormo> pleia2: are you going to UDS this year?
<jcastro> cjohnston: you applied for a fix for that right?
<jcastro> it says on the site that it's not open, I don't know if that got deployed though
<pleia2> doctormo: hoping to :)
<pleia2> my boss gave me the green light, I'm applying for sponsorship
<paultag> pleia2: woo :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I don't think I'll apply for sponsorship, I know for certain that I haven't done anything in Canonical's focus.
<doctormo> But I still might be able to convince my wife to come with me and have a nice time of it.
<Pendulum> doctormo: tell her the Hungarian Baths are nice ;)
<pleia2> doctormo: well, be sure to let me know if you are still interested in heading up a community sponsorship thing, I can help out
<doctormo> pleia2: kickstarter project?
<pleia2> doctormo: whatever you did last time to get a few community folks there
<doctormo> jcastro: Can you get us details of the hotel/specific location, even before you go public with it?
<jcastro> it's on the web site
<jcastro> http://uds.ubuntu.com/travel/
<doctormo> That's helpful.
<doctormo> pleia2: Last time was much more of a trial to see if this sort of thing would be possible. A learning experence.
<pleia2> doctormo: well if it's a trial you're willing to repeat, let me know :)
<doctormo> There are two parts, first is finding alternative accomedation close enough to the Canonical hotel. Cheap enough.
<doctormo> The second part is raising money to fly people and pay for that accomedation. That's were the kickstarter project comes in.
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<paultag> Man, it's been a long day
<maco> jcastro: another suggestion is when it's only open for testing putting TESTING real big on it so people aren't confused.  a bunch of kubuntu dev folks thought it was open and tried to actually apply
<jcastro> well, currently summit just lets people apply
<jcastro> cjohnston fixed it but I don't think it's deployed
<jcastro> though I don't see any practical reason as to why it matters when people apply, it doesn't sort them by date or anything
<doctormo> pleia2: I would like your advice on what we should do, both?
<jcastro> so if you apply now or in 2 weeks it's the same
<jcastro> other than popey and greg's qwekjfhsdlkg-esque applications which are likely them just seeing if worked
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah both, and we can probably ask the ubuntu-hu folks for help with the first (I know at least one woman from the team who speaks english)
<doctormo> pleia2: OK, so we'll do this as so: If you can contact the person that you know, document as much useful information about nearby hotels and accomedation (inclusing hostals, villas, couches etc)
<doctormo> I'm going to contact some of the debian people to get the money thing started.
<jcastro> I've got a todo to look into buses and stuff
<pleia2> doctormo: added to my todo list!
<doctormo> pleia2: A page similar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/OtherAccommodation will be good for noting everything
<pleia2> ok, will do
<AlanBell> The Ubuntu For All project that has been dormant for some time is being kicked into life again
<AlanBell> it is a kind of meta project or support group for various teams making Ubuntu more inclusive
<AlanBell> IRC channel is at #ubuntu-for-all and wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<Technoviking> Going to make a "I love the Ubuntu Forums" short for popey:)
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> s/short/shirt:)
<jcastro>  I thought popey hated everything?
<popey> I love Chai Latte. The exception which proves the rule.
<Pendulum> Technoviking: so that will go along with this "I love the Ubuntu Wiki" t-shirt, then?
<jcastro> I love 403 errors!
<Technoviking> Pendulum: Maybe "I Love (if the) Ubuntu Wiki (got better servers, so it isn't so slows, although it is better than LaunchPad)"
<Technoviking> :)
<maco> Technoviking: s/Wiki/Forums/
<doctormo> Technoviking: Don't you mean "I Love (if the) Ubuntu Wiki (used zapian indexing instead of regex searches on text files)
<doctormo> A lot of Canonical website tech is dogged by indexing issues.
<maco> Technoviking: though that substitution would require getting rid of "although it is better than LaunchPad"
<maco> doctormo: all that python....
<doctormo> maco: Not quite, it's all that "not understanding the difference between NoSQL, SQL, field and full text indexes"
<doctormo> It's like when jcastro and jono advocate quickly with couchdb... it's great, up until the time you try and query a 3 million line database.
<AlanBell> with map-reduce that is super quick
<doctormo> Where it promply falls apart as it tries to do a regex on a GB file.
<jcastro> I've done no such thing!
<AlanBell> brute force, not so fast
<doctormo> jcastro: I was being flippent, applogies.
<jcastro> Technoviking: did the new forum hw get installed?
<Technoviking> jcastro: I think IS hopes to live Wednesday
<jcastro> nice
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-08
<paultag> akgraner: howdy, friendo
<akgraner> paultag, hey!
<akgraner> how are ya - have you recovered?
<akgraner> :-)
<paultag> akgraner: mostly :)
<paultag> akgraner: have a minute?
<akgraner> yeppers
<nigelb> good morning :)
<akgraner> JFo - looks like the videos were on my phone
<akgraner> pete is going to see if he can pull them off  - but right now  - I am not seeing a way to..:-(
<nhandler> akgraner: You can't send them via bluetooth?
<akgraner> the phone is bricked
<akgraner> it won't boot
<akgraner> samsung update screwed it up this morning  - it won't go into the boot loader now
<akgraner> I think the data is safe but I can't seem to get to it at the moment
<akgraner> I am getting a new phone from T-mobile this week I have all the info on the SD card but the info that was stored on the phone is another story :-(  so sad
<nhandler> :(
<akgraner> I know right :-/  if you have the Samsung Galaxy S don't use the Samsung upgrade wait for the the t-mobile over the air one
<akgraner> But on a goof note - I submitted my OSCON talk :-)  nothing like waiting til the last minute  - Whew!
<nigelb> ooooooh, on today's google doodle, if you move down, you can see narwhals!
<nigelb> WIN
<JFo> akgraner, :-(
<akgraner> JFo I know..but can't dwell on it - just moving on as there is nothing to see here...
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> (for the first time, before he wishes)
<nigelb> ;)
<dpm> good morning nigelb
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> ¿qué tal?
<dpm> bé, bé, gràcies :) i tu?
<dholbach> muy bien, gracias :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, you're trying to confuse me! :)
<dpm> life would be boring otherwise!
<dholbach> I should try to reply Austrian the next time
<dholbach> although they have their own country :-P
<dholbach> I guess that was mean ;-)
<dpm> it's just a matter of time until we conquer Europe
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> why is my ssh session not utf8? :(
<Tm_T> sorry, I think I switched the wrong bit
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man
<nigelb> hola kim0, ara :)
<kim0> nigelb: howdy
<ara> morning nigelb, kim0
<kim0> ara: morning o/
<nigelb> JFo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4
<AlanBell> is that a soothing lullaby?
<popey> not _quite_
<nigelb> Not exactly.
<popey> I think it's some old fart claiming that music was good back in his day :)(
<nigelb> hah
<doctormo> popey: Everything was better back in my dad.
<doctormo> day*
<AlanBell> they don't make typos like they used to
<doctormo> The music from the Spice girls and S-Club7 just can't be beaten with the likes of modern sell-outs.
<duanedesign> morning friends
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello :)
<duanedesign> fixing to get more snow :\
<duanedesign> yesterday was the first day in a week that everything was open from the last storm
<duanedesign> i hope we get far less then anticipated
<duanedesign> I want to search all the members of the Beginners Team and find who is also a member of Bug Control. Is there a script that exists that does something like this?
<dholbach> duanedesign, nigelb is working on a similar script for loco teams and the developer team
<dholbach> I think it's almost finished
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> the google logo today is pretty cool.
<nigelb> duanedesign: I should post it in a couple of days :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: I hate querying lp.  takes 5 minutes to test one change :p
<duanedesign> oh cool thank you nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, I organised a few people for UDW
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable - there's still a couple of empty slots
 * kim0 away -all → Dentist appointment
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<popey> YO!
<czajkowski> ohh
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> ALOHA!
<Pici> howdy
<czajkowski> ▞▀▖▌  ▞▀▖▌ ▌▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▌  ▌ ▌▙▄▌▙▄▌
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌  ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▀▀▘▝▀ ▘ ▘▘ ▘
<czajkowski> that's ye all done :)
<Pici> :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> dholbach: super
<nigelb> dholbach: let me see if I can fill the rest up ;)
<vish> jcastro: whenever someone asks about why we are not updating gnome, i tell them that there is not much manpower to handle both unity and gnome this cycle . for which i get flamed that a new UI is more work and that manpower is less is not a valid argument.. :s  how are you handling these questions?
<vish> ie, what can I answer better? :D
<vish> i just eventually give up and say, "I'm just the messenger" :)
<jcastro> well, I send them to this
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002740.html
<jcastro> and then tell them we can't update to gnome3 AND deliver GNOME2 as a fallback
<jcastro> it's either one of the other
<vish> yea.. thats my fave bookmark
<nigelb> hehe
<jcastro> and if they think it's easy then they can join the team and show everyone how easy it is
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> ditto for "why not make another ISO"
<vish> yea!
<jcastro> or "where is gnomebuntu"
<jcastro> or "why doesn't the ppa work yet"
<nigelb> Note to self:  Never argue with jcastro.
<nigelb> ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: hey, is it possible to schedule one of those Q and A sessions we had lately during UDW?
<nigelb> Those are Cannonifolk, so I'm not so sure abuot barging in and asking them
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> basically the same thing jason and I did for userdays we can do again for UDW
<jcastro> except for developers
<jcastro> nigelb: just ask them, UDW is a community event
<nigelb> jcastro: okay :)
<akgraner> jcastro, have those QA been moved officially to ubuntu-classroom and ubuntu-classroom-chat
<akgraner> I am working on a blog post and wanted to make sure I got the information on where to send people to listed correctly - jcastro - I'm only asking you b/c well you are da man with all the answers :-D
<jcastro> it's a normal UDW event
<jcastro> so yeah, awesome by default
<akgraner> I was asking b/c of lasts weeks -meeting debacle for the kernel QA
<akgraner> and Robbie is up next on the schedule for the 11th
<akgraner> so sorry wasn't asking about the UDW events but the Canonical QA stuffs :-)
<vish> hmm, would taking a "Taking bite out of Unity" be a good title for jcastro's session.. ;)
<nigelb> vish: ooh, changing.
<akgraner> dholbach, did you see the email I cc'd you on for Ubuntu Development?  I'm getting more and more "How can I get started questions" so I think I got all the links right.
<nigelb> haha, I keep recruiting people for UDW and I end up taking a session ;)
<czajkowski> akgraner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2011-February/028700.html
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> akgraner: https://twitter.com/#!/ArmyWives/statuses/35005656062898176
<akgraner> czajkowski, looking now
<akgraner> sweet!
<czajkowski> :D
<vish> ooh! nice to see jcastro dint nominate himself for the askubuntu mods.. :)  its like giving others chance to shine :)
<vish> i'm like where can i vote for jcastro !! and ah! he aint here..
<nigelb> vish: where do we vote?
<vish> http://askubuntu.com/election/1?tab=election
<nigelb> thanks
<nigelb> 17.k repution? wow
<dholbach> akgraner, thanks a lot
<nigelb> dholbach: I may have increased the size of your inbox by 2, but the schedule looks fuller now
<jcastro> dholbach: hey you know at the sprint how we layed out all the IRC weeks, do you have those?
<dholbach> thanks Nigel! :)
<jcastro> we should probably give those to the -classroom team
<dholbach> jcastro, no, aren't they in the calendar
<dholbach> ?
<jcastro> which calendar?
<akgraner> hey jono - you moved the Canonical Manager QA from Ubuntu-meeting to Ubuntu-classroom officially didn't you?
<dholbach> our team calendar?
 * akgraner is blogging and wants to make sure I get it right :-)
<jono> akgraner, yep
<akgraner> k thanks!
<jono> yep it will officially be in the usual classroom/classroom-chat combo
<nigelb> jono: erm, you want he classroom moderated for that right?
<nigelb> *the
<jono> nigelb, yup
<nigelb> jono: I'll them to the learning events calender so the bot picks it up
<nigelb> do you have like a list?
<nigelb> (of date, time, person, etc)
<akgraner> nigelb it's robbiew
<akgraner> on the 11th
<nigelb> time?
<akgraner> at 1730 utc
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> thanks!
<jcastro> akgraner: Can you add me to the ubuntu fridge calendar group or whatever?
<jcastro> I can add the weeks to the calendar now
<jcastro> akgraner: jorge.castro@canonical.com would be best, that way I can make sure we update the fridge calendar when we update our team calendar
<akgraner> sure one sec I'll add ya
<akgraner> jcastro, you're added and can make changes to events
<akgraner> let me know if there is an issue
<jcastro> ok I added all the IRC workshops
<jono> thanks nigelb!
<jcastro> now we're good for the rest of the cyle
<nigelb> jono: np
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks /me looks
<nigelb> dholbach: ok, any more suggestions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<nigelb> (we have an lp session and a django session pending confirmation)
<dholbach> nigelb, I'm thinking about it
<nigelb> Right we need a talk from debian
<dholbach> I'd love to have some more about how packaging stuff works
<dholbach> let me see if I can round up some more folks
<nigelb> \o/
<akgraner> is it really time for UDW already wow - where has this cycle gone
<nigelb> I've been feeling that today
<nigelb> when I started recruting
<akgraner> sorry I couldn't help much this cycle - I sorta miss helping with all the Ubuntu Weeks...next cycle I should be back in the grove :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: don't worry, I'm trying to help with the weeks as much as I can.  We can never replace you of course :)
<nigelb> I feel guilty making dholbach and jcastro do all the work ;)
<jcastro> vish: moderation is hard work! Why would I want to do that!
<vish> ha! ;p
<akgraner> nigelb, /me blushes :-)
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm trying to get that merge pushed
 * Technoviking facepalms as hard as I can 
<jono> jcastro, any idea when the app place is going to work?
<jcastro> no clue, I can find out and put it in the report
<maco> app place?
<jcastro> the thing with the applications in it
<jcastro> maco: this thing basically: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TUcry28mQcI/AAAAAAAAC0I/ZtmhXlspVgE/s400/ubuntu_unity_places-applications.png
<jcastro> jono: DBO did tell me earlier that they're gonna put a corner grippie on it
<maco> jcastro: launcher?
<jcastro> so you'll be able to adjust it, etc.
<jcastro> no, the launcher is the thing on the left
<akgraner> Did you see in the 2010 LinuxQuestions.org Member awards Ubuntu was voted desktop of the year :-)
<akgraner> http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/2010-LinuxQuestions.org-Members-Choice-Award-Winners
<dholbach> ok my friends - dinner time - see you tomorrow
 * AlanBell wonders what it was he thought about earlier and was going to mention to jono
<Pendulum> AlanBell: u4a?
<AlanBell> wasn't that
<AlanBell> but probably should do that too
<jono> AlanBell, :-)
<AlanBell> it was this  http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/ jono as an ex-pat and probable owner of an electric kettle you qualify to place a pin on the new map
<jono> AlanBell, that's cool! and yes, I do have a kettle :-)
<jono> or a teapot as they call it over here
<AlanBell> though so!
<AlanBell> and we are kicking off the ubuntu for all project
 * popey cuddles jono 
<AlanBell> I created #ubuntu-for-all and I will call a meeting in -meeting fairly soon
 * jono snuggles up to popey
<Pendulum> jono: an electric kettle is not a teapot
 * jono sings "just the two of us...we can make it if we try..."
<Pendulum> at least even not in my area
<maco> jono: wait arent teapot and kettle two different things? heat the water in the kettle, steep the tea in the teapot...
 * AlanBell likes jono's new singing repertoire
<Pendulum> maco: that's my understanding as well
<maco> Pendulum: maybe americans who arent hoping to move the UK dont know this?
<Pendulum> maco: I've never called any sort of kettle a teapot.
<jono> Pendulum, that's what people call them over here
<jono> maco, I know
<Pendulum> people on the West Coast are weird
<Pendulum> (at least the people you know, then)
<jono> Pendulum, so racist :-)
<jono> lol
<Pici> :O
<Pendulum> I'm not sure how saying "the West Coast" is racist
<maco> Pendulum: i was including you in the set of UK-wistful americans :P
<Pendulum> maco: I know. My point was that I knew it that way long before I was uk-wistful
<jono> Pendulum, I was kidding :-)
<maco> i think there was a point where i called them both "teapot," but i think my age only required one digit at that time
<Pendulum> jono: tbh, I don't think calling someone racist is a joking thing
<AlanBell> it is the people in flyover land that are the wierd ones, the people at the edges are fine
<duanedesign> jono: hello. i left you a message the other night. Was not sure if i caught you or not.:)
<Technoviking> I love our community, really I do:)
<jono> Pendulum, erm, it was a joke that you made a reference to people in a geographic region being weird, I was inferring that the geographic nature of your comment was racist, when it wasnt, hence the joke
<jono> duanedesign, I don't remember
<jono> what did you say?
<duanedesign> jono: i really liked your making ubuntu more personal blog post.
<jono> duanedesign, oh, thanks! :-)
<Pendulum> jono: and I don't think it's ever appropriate to call someone a racist as a joke. Maybe not in your area, but where I come from that's a pretty serious accusation
<jono> Pendulum, you are reading too much into this
<jono> I wasnt calling you racist
 * AlanBell hugs Pendulum and jono 
<duanedesign> jono: I think that is something the Beginners Team is good at. I am interested in looking into ways the Beginners Team can encourage more mentoring.
<jono> duanedesign, cool :-)
<jono> duanedesign, we should hop on the phone and discuss this more at some point
<duanedesign> sounds great
<jono> I still feel I need to learn more about the beginners team
<Pici> IRC isn't always the best place for those sort of 'jokes', its hard to convey tone and facial expression in a text based medium.
<jono> maybe next week?
<duanedesign> jono: that would be good
<jono> Pici, I would have thought Pendulum would know me by now :-)
<duanedesign> jono: looking forward to it
<jono> hence me making the gag with Pendulum and not a random stranger
<jono> duanedesign, cool :-)
<Pendulum> jono: I know you. I was pointing out that the term is not one I would consider ever being something jokeable. Especially in an Ubuntu channel
<jono> Pendulum, apologies
<Pendulum> jono: accepted
<Pici> yay. group hug.
 * Pendulum hugs jono 
 * jono hugs Pendulum
<jcastro> pleia2: ping a ling
<pleia2> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> pleia2: just FYI I added the IRC workshops to the fridge calendar
<pleia2> jcastro: oh, I still need to add those to the classroom calendar
<jcastro> hah that was going to be my next question, is there a classroom calendar
<pleia2> copying them from fridge makes this easier, thanks :)
<nigelb> jcastro: there is a learning events calender
<nigelb> jcastro: you have access :p
 * jcastro handwaves if we have a calendar proliferation problem
<pleia2> yeah, it's at the bottom here: http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/
<dpm> ok, calling it a day
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: are you in natty?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> but a few days old, I have frozen this install for the dev testing
<jcastro> ah nm then
<jcastro> if you want to update you might want to check out tbird. :D :D
<jcastro> post testing that is
<jono> TB?
<jono> in the archive?
<jcastro> yeah, appmenu landed
<jcastro> yup
<jono> nice!
<jono> how does it work?
<jcastro> make sure thunderbird-globalmenu is installed and you're money
<jcastro> I just tried it, works fine
<jono> sweet
<jono> cool
<Milossh> hello folks. I was super excited I saw ubuntu once more on FOSDEM. Your booth rocked!
<jono> Milossh, I am not sure who run it, but thanks for the kind words!
<Milossh> jono: I think belgium community
<jono> :-)
<Milossh> I bought a t-shirt too, it's awesome
<Milossh> just kinda longish :)
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> ScottL: dude, nice use of antidisestablishmentarianism
<jcastro> +1
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill
<jcastro> paultag: stay out of trouble
<JanC> Milossh: thanks ☺
<Milossh> asci smile on xchat
<Milossh> now, isn't that just hearthbreaking?
<Milossh> :)
<JanC> and I ran the booth (with the help of several other people of course)
<Milossh> JanC: I was the one who bought the last small t-shirt
<Milossh> mozilla guy
<JanC> I don't remember, so probably was somebody else behind the table at that moment
<JanC> people helping were from ubuntu-be & ubuntu-fr
<Milossh> probably :)
<JanC> thanks for buying a t-shirt BTW  ;)
<Milossh> hehe
<Milossh> thanks for making them available to us
<Milossh> :)
<JanC> well, I'm most happy most of the leftover t-shirts from previous year(s) are gone now
<JanC> them all having the old logo etc.
<JanC> Milossh: if you have ideas to make the booth even better, let me know
<Milossh> I do actually, but that would require a bit more resources, and a bit more strict organization
<Milossh> so I'm not sure if you're guys are actually in for that
<Milossh> We tried something new on mozilla stand this year, and it was pretty good.
<Milossh> (btw, I managed mozilla's booth)
<Milossh> and my boss william, too
<JanC> I'm open for all suggestions...  ☺
<JanC> what resources are you talking about?
<Milossh> I'd rather send an email
<Milossh> if that's ok with you
<Milossh> kinda busy right now
<JanC> see PM for mail address
<paultag> jcastro: not a chance, dude
<scott-work> jcastro: lol, thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-09
<nigelb> .morning :)
<kim0> Morning fellas o/
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey, how's it going
<nigelb> kim0: lazy morning.  We had a power outage here for like 4 hours or so.  Killed time with foosball :p
<kim0> haha sounds great ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> dholbach: Morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> dholbach: Hey, a session idea for you to consider http://paste.ubuntu.com/564866/
<dholbach> I like the idea, we just need to round up a bunch of people with their own projects
<nigelb> shall we book a slot and start looking around for people?
<dholbach> yeah, why not
<nigelb> ok, I'll blog about it and if you can tweet from that ubuntu dev account, that would rock
<nigelb> and we'll start rounding up people tonight ;)
<dholbach> nigelb, shall we make it the last slot?
<nigelb> yup!
<dholbach> ok, I just updated the timetable again
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> I updated it too
<dholbach> I updated your version I think
<nigelb> oh, right :)
<nigelb> do we want to link it up to another schedule page where people can sigh up?
<nigelb> *sign
<dholbach> we could probably do it at UDW/Sessions
<nigelb> Ahh, yes, perfect
<nigelb> dholbach: Also, amber shared her emails with the both of us.  We'd probably put them to good use later on once thins are confirmed
<nigelb> *things
<dholbach> I didn't look at it yet
<dholbach> updated /Sessions
<nigelb> super!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> morning dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach, nigelb :)
<nigelb> I should have pinged daniel here :|
<nigelb> http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/have-an-interesting-project-you-want-to-talk-about/
<dholbach> nigelb, looks good to me
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> adding planet tag
<dholbach> can you also add /Sessions so they add some kind of description in there?
<dholbach> should take me just another 2 minutes to complete the page
<dholbach> and everybody can go and add session description
<nigelb> You mean link to /Sessions page?
<nigelb> I did
<dholbach> done
<nigelb> woot
<dholbach> I meant that we're still lacking some descriptions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions :)
<dholbach> and before I misinterpret sessions and what they're about......
<nigelb> aah, I can do that
<dholbach> but I can just go and mail all the session leaders
<dholbach> I wanted to do that anyway
<nigelb> I'll fill in what I can
<nigelb> we'll eventually need to have the session leaders update it too
<nigelb> s/update/update and confirm
<dholbach> yep, that makes sense
<dholbach> I'll take a break from UDW now - I guess we have to wait for US folks for the late slots anyway
<dholbach> it's my patch pilot day today :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<nigelb> ok, all immediate stuff done.  back to work :)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<Pendulum> duanedesign: you're not still up are you?
<nigelb> Pendulum: He's sleeping in today I guess :)
<nigelb> Morning Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> I thought he worked nights
<nigelb> Ah, here I thought he had a whacky sleep cycle
<doctormo> Pendulum: Do that too much and you end up with a puddin for a brain.
<nigelb> I worked nights for 3 years.
<nigelb> I figure my brain is closer to a pudding :p
<Pici> mmm... pudding
<Pendulum> I have never worked nights and my brain has been pudding for years :-/
<akgraner> for those interested in Leadership Check this out - Gen. Hugh Shelton to Present 'Open Your World' Webinar - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Gen.-Hugh-Shelton-to-Present-Open-Your-World-Webinar
<akgraner> Pete and I both served with Gen. Shelton (Pete had more face time with him than I); however, he rocks! :-D
<akgraner> it's free to attend and you can ask your questions in advance as well...
<AlanBell> not the chap who masticated his lunch then
<akgraner> nah that was then Col. Burkhardt
<doctormo> akgraner: sounds like you had fun, which part of the forces? (I presume us)
<akgraner> Col. B was the 18th Airborne Corps G2 and thank goodness I didn't tell Gen. Shelton that...
<akgraner> Army - he took over 18th Airborne Corps in 1993, so I was only there about 6 months while he was  - as I Left the Army in 1993.
<doctormo> Interesting. A lot of my friends from school went to the forces, best job there is for some towns.
<akgraner> I loved it... and miss it on a daily basis, I think once you are a solider its always in your blood...
<akgraner> well gotta run :-)  if you are interested in leadership think about joining in on the webinar
<paultag> doctormo: I have that -controls thing to do for studio? Are you going to crank out a glade for it?
<doctormo> paultag: Are you going to get back to me with that list of things you need?
<paultag> doctormo: it's on the wiki
<doctormo> paultag: Unless you've updated the wiki, what you have isn't good enough to make a design.
<paultag> doctormo: What's missing?
<doctormo> paultag: I've made some notes for you:
<doctormo> http://imagebin.org/136949
<paultag> doctormo: I don't think you understand the point
<jono> hey all
<paultag> doctormo: the point is to *click* on something, and have it carry out the action. For the stuff you are marking no configuration, it's a button
<doctormo> paultag: If you want a window with a giant button that says 'Go' I could do that. but please don't credit me.
<paultag> doctormo: I just need the layout, that's it
<paultag> doctormo: We need something that works, and will work for natty. It's crunch time and we need to ship something that will get the job done
<paultag> doctormo: if you can't / don't want to, let me know
<paultag> BBL, shoot me mail if you need to :)
<doctormo> paultag: I'm sending you the glade, just agree not to credit me. It's bad design.
<Guest69233> dpm, jcastro, dholbach, kim0 might be a few mins late, having some audio and skype issues here
<dholbach> ok Guest69233 :)
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> heh
<Guest69233> dammit
<kim0> not just audio :)
<jono_> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 think I have it fixed
<jono_> lets do skype
<jcastro> okey
<vish> jcastro: hey.. you are a gnome foundations member, right?
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> vish: I think I'm expired
<vish> oh! np.. was just wondering.. :)
<czajkowski> what a flipping day. need a nap. Zzz
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/3202209062/progress-meters-quicklists-and-number-count-for-the
<jcastro> IT IS NOW ON.
<doctormo> jcastro: Do you know who introduced that progress feature?
<jcastro> jason smith implemented it
<doctormo> jcastro: I'm pondering if this feature is good enough novoucut and if it makes the progress-indicator redundant.
<jcastro> like, if you're rendering or something?
<jcastro> and you're waiting for the app to finish?
<doctormo> yes
<jcastro> this is exactly what this is for
<doctormo> what if you're copying in nautilus, will that show up?
<jcastro> well, it's currently an app indicator, we just need to make it do this instead
<jcastro> which is trivial
<jcastro> each of these is bitesize city
<doctormo> jcastro: I should get Jason and jdrose into an irc room to thrash out any issues, what's his nick?
<jcastro> dbo
<doctormo> ayatana?
<jcastro> if you send the guy to #ayatana or the ayatana-dev mailing list it would be swell
 * jcastro would prefer more people posting on ayatana-dev so we can start building up a knowledge base
<jcastro> but I won't complain. :)
<doctormo> jcastro: The ayatana-dev list is limited to invite only, isn't it?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> anybody who is working on implementing stuff
<jcastro> it's not the idea list like ayatana is
<jcastro> it's the "how do I do this with unity or app indicators or whatever"
<jcastro> ie. a working dev list
<doctormo> jcastro: OK, talking to people now about it. thanks for the blog post.
<jcastro> if they need anything lmk, I'd love to see people use the heck out of it
<AlanBell> jcastro: a python unity places sample would be nice
<jcastro> waiting on Gobject introspection
<jcastro> very soon, mikkel is working on it
<AlanBell> ok, cool
<jcastro> AlanBell: both this progress stuff and Places uses libunity, so we'll get both with one stone
<AlanBell> see my ideas?
<jcastro> granted, a big stone that we need ....
<jcastro> I did, that's nice
<jcastro> I like tying into other server side things
<doctormo> AlanBell: no where are they?
<jcastro> especially the alfresco thing
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<AlanBell> bottom of the list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<jcastro> doctormo: ^
<doctormo> thanks
<AlanBell> the others seemed very home/consumer focused
<jcastro> wiki ftw, different minds, etc.
<jcastro> I had an idea for a byobu place
<jcastro> originally they were going to be much more feature full
<jcastro> but it got deferred
<jcastro> I wanted to be able to render remote things on your servers with custome widgets, etc.
<jcastro> doctormo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/testdrive/+bug/711915
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711915 in testdrive "Quicklist and progress bar support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jcastro> here's an example
<doctormo> jcastro: Example proposed intergration?
<jcastro> yeah that's just one I happened to have filed
<jcastro> over the next week I'll be filing them on other apps
<jcastro> I've just mailed the transmission folks too
<doctormo> jcastro: Example proposed intergration?
<doctormo> How do you think this design compares to the indicator design? http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/progress-indicator.png
<doctormo> jdrose is concerned that actions with no apps attached to them would be lost in the current design.
<jono> jcastro, cool for our call now?
<jcastro> yep!
<jono> jcastro, can we do phone?
<jcastro> gimme like 30 seconds!
<jono> np
<jcastro> jono: all set!
<jono> jcastro, ok, will call your phone
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<cjohnston> or jono
<cjohnston> jono: dont know if you saw it before you got booted.. ping ;-)
<jono> cjohnston, hey otp
<cjohnston> confirming sponsorship shouldnt be open still for uds-o?
<cjohnston> (even though summit shows the application) I'm waiting for Daviey to merge in my patch to fix that
<jcastro> cyphermox: !!!!
<jcastro> cyphermox: hey, any update on multi monitor stuff?
<cyphermox> jcastro, more or less... lamalex pinged me about it monday, I cleaned up my branch a bit but it's not completely working
<jcastro> bummer
<jcastro> I cheer for you
<cyphermox> jcastro, it works when you start unity, but not when resolution changes
<cyphermox> so it's what, 75% there I guess ? ;)
<jcastro> but I should be good if I have a satic dual setup right?
<cyphermox> jcastro, it works for me.. and afaik it works if it's not quite static but if you just sometimes boot with the external monitor, and sometimes not
<jcastro> so like, how's it work for desktops?
<jcastro> like just a normal dual head computer?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it boots, starts unity, and in theory, it's the end of the story ;)
<cyphermox> panel and launcher stick to the primary display -- I'm not sure how much that ties in to the designs though, I have heard it didn't quite
<cyphermox> I'm using it here with two screens at different resolutions, without it I could never reach the garbage bin ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-10
<nigelb> morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hi dpm
<kim0> nigelb: hey dpm
<nigelb> dholbach: \o/ 4 more slots to go.  I think I can get someone from IS to fill one slot.  \o/
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> I have to talk to the Debian-Ubuntu mafia again
<dholbach> I'd really love for us to have that session there
<dholbach> but in general it looks great already
<nigelb> There is one ubuntu-debian session that came up
<nigelb> I'd like to have one more
<nigelb> 'mafia' HAHAHA
<dholbach> where is that ubuntu-debian session?
<nigelb> tumbleweed
<nigelb> wait, no
<nigelb> that's a different one
<nigelb> so that means yeah, we need 2 from the ubuntu-debian mafia
<dholbach> that'd be nice
<dholbach> there's a lot of things that are hard to understand when you're new and you want to do everything right
<dholbach> like cooperating with upstreams and debian in particular
<nigelb> I agree.
<nigelb> Hrm, Emmet should be a good person to ask about upstreams ;)
 * nigelb tries
<dholbach> it might be a very bad time for hime
<dpm> hi dholbach, kim0, nigelb
<nigelb> I thought it would be morning-ish time for him
 * nigelb checks
<jono> night all
<jono> bed for me
<dholbach> nigelb, Debian session booked
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> dholbach: I saw! Rhonda told me yesterday/day before that she would be moving and she wasn't sure of time.  I'm glad it all worked out :)
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<kim0> duanedesign: morning
<nigelb> dholbach: w00t 2 more to go! So close :)
<dholbach> nice work
<dholbach> let's see if we can get some more packaging stuff in
<nigelb> dholbach: any idea of seb or pitti would want to do a session?
<nigelb> its a release week, so I'm not very sure
<dholbach> I'll try to ask bdrung
<nigelb> I did ask him, he wasn't very enthusiastic
<dholbach> nigelb, 1 left
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<nigelb> dholbach: trying to get cdbs to do a session, let me see if I can manage that
<dholbach> he has exams in the following week
<dholbach> I asked him already
<nigelb> Ah, skipping that then
<nigelb> dholbach: hey, we're missing kernel-ish stuff this time ;)
<dholbach> JFo, ^ what do you think about a kernel-ish session at UDW this time?
<nigelb> :D
<dholbach> maybe some kind Q&A? or howto get involved session?
<dholbach> I'm sure that in the huge kernel team, there's a couple of folks who could be part of that Q&A?
<dholbach> or helping out with kernel bugs?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm linking the time on the schedule to timeanddate.com
<nigelb> wait, that's going to be tough :\
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> nigelb, we can do it in the sessions page
<dholbach> and I'll do it in the blog announces that go out each day
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> nigelb, are you going to do it on the sessions page?
<dholbach> no worries, I'll do it
<dholbach> but we need to round up a few more lightning talkers
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ do you have an idea who else we could ask for the last UDW session (Project introductions as lightning talks?)
<nigelb> I was planning on doing it later today
<nigelb> dholbach: I have a project which I may showcase, the time isn't very favorible for me, so I'm holding back for now.
<nigelb> jcastro: can we have some example work of the places api by then? because it would be cool to show case one app/place built and then show the potential ;)
<nigelb> ok, one more person hooked for project lightning talk
<nigelb> gah, someone had this idea about a bikeshed(?) package for all those handy scripts... was that dustin?
<dholbach> ok /Sessions sorted out
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> dholbach: how many lightning talks are we having?
<nigelb> 11?
<dholbach> as much as we can get lined up :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: wanna tweet about the lightning talks?
<nigelb> I can RT :)
<dholbach> http://twitter.com/#!/dholbach/status/35669417459331072
<dholbach> http://identi.ca/notice/64124532
<nigelb> Rt'd
<dholbach> http://www.facebook.com/dholbach/posts/128889760513694
<nigelb> Shared too :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> restarting my session brb
<doctormo> Wow, that PCPro experiment is mental!
<popey> hmm?
<doctormo> popey: http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/10/live-blog-running-pc-pro-on-ubuntu/
<popey> blimey that's brave/stupid/misguided/misguiding
<AlanBell> it is a bit unconventional, however they do seem to want to make it work
<doctormo> popey: As I said, mental.
<mhall119> misguiding I'd say
<mhall119> switching totally to a new OS without any preperation or planning?
<mhall119> that'll be bad no matter the OS
<jcastro> omg how's pcpro coming along?
<jcastro> oh good, a live blog
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> my favorite is Mike Jennings' "Ubuntu is awesome, now let's see if I can load it up with my Windows apps"
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I see ATI drivers are once again totally "awesome"
<jcastro> wow that's not so bad
<jcastro> we failed at things we normally fail at so no surprises
<mhall119> once again Exchange is the bane of work-place Linux
<mhall119> damn, they're using wubi?
<jcastro> <3 wubi
<doctormo> mhall119: Yea, it's a pain to migrate... but they do have a Canonical bod to hand.
<mhall119> yeah, but wubi, in my experience, introduces weird hardware quirks that don't exist in a normal install
<mhall119> doctormo: I saw that, good idea on Canonical's part
<doctormo> Besides are jcastro emoted, wubi is fantastic for uptake... it's just sucky for migration and vulnerable to windows death.
<doctormo> as*
<jcastro> I'm glad we sent someone
<jcastro> it could have been much worse
<doctormo> mhall119: We need to get to a point where all the hardware failures are because of hardware failure ;-)
<mhall119> why do people even use MSN anymore?
 * mhall119 wonders if #ubuntu is full of pcpro folks
<jcastro> oh god, we didn't send them to IRC did we?
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> i think AlanBell did
<Pici> Great. :|
<mhall119> one of the biggest problems I see new Ubuntu/Linux users facing is assuming that there's nothing useful installed by default
<jcastro> <pcpro> where is the IM
<mhall119> how many people asked what IM client to get?  Use the one that's already there!
<jcastro> <person> YOU SUCK!
<jcastro> look how many of them installed tweetdeck too
<jcastro> I bet they don't know it comes with twitter too
<Pici> I thought that Empathy and its settings was a bit hidden away myself. /me shrugs
<jcastro> everything in the messaging menu unfortunately
<jcastro> I am glad they are live blogging, an office full of feedback of new users is <3
<jcastro> though hopefully they also sent charlene or someone from design to watch how people use their PCs
<mhall119> Applications->Internet->Empathy Internet Messaging
<mhall119> oh, nvidia xrandr fail :(
<jcastro> http://ubuntuone.com/p/cVu/
<jcastro> woo hoo!
<mhall119> jcastro: sweet!
<jcastro> ok so this uses libunity like Places
<jcastro> so when we get GI Python support in Places we get it here too
<mhall119> cool
<nigelb> jcastro: neat
<nigelb> where's JFo when you want him :p
<AlanBell> jcastro: mhall119 I was sending them to #ubuntu-uk not #ubuntu
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> AlanBell: you know what would be cool
<jcastro> ask them to come to a loco event post-facto
<nigelb> or ask them to *host* a loco event
<dpm> kim0, do you know anything about RTL support in MoinMoin? Someone tells me that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTranslationTeam/NewTranslator does not look right (text badly aligned) and I'm not sure if it's incomplete support in MoinMoin or a bug in the new Ubuntu wiki theme
<kim0> checking
<nigelb> the css seems broken for sure
<kim0> dpm: text (at least the arabic part) looks good to me and correctly aligned .. can't see what's wrong with it
<nigelb> kim0: firefox?
<kim0> chrome
<kim0> trying ff
<nigelb> its broken slightly for me in chromium
<AlanBell> jcastro: yeah that would be good
<kim0> wth
<kim0> I'm getting a completely different theme now
<popey> 13:51:15 < jcastro> I bet they don't know it comes with twitter too
<nigelb> kim0: are you seeing the new theme?
<popey> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!
<popey> </gwibber_troll>
<kim0> hmm .. when logged in .. I get the old theme which is ok .. when not logged in .. new theme and indeed wrong aligning
<kim0> dpm: ^
<dpm> kim0, ah, it has to do with the new theme then...
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> dpm: I can take a snapshot for you for how it's supposed to look, useful ?
<kim0> from the old theme
<dpm> kim0, would you mind sending me a couple of screenshots and I'll file a bug? I cannot point the issues
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> I have a shot of the new one if that helps :)
<dpm> ok, I'm a slow typer....
<nigelb> dpm: http://imgur.com/XD77U
<nigelb> the breakage in chromimum
<nigelb> kim0: might want to change your settings and chnage to new theme :)
<kim0> dpm: just emailed you the snapshots
<dpm> kim0, got them, thanks
<dpm> now... does anyone know where to best file Ubuntu Wiki theme bugs?
<jcastro> the same place we file all wiki bugs that get ignored. :p
<jcastro> ubuntu-website
<nigelb> hehe
<AlanBell> actually a bunch of them got moved to https://launchpad.net/canonical-isd-web
<AlanBell> so they can be ignored from a canonical perspective
<AlanBell> some were in danger of being fixed when they were in ubuntu-website
<jcastro> come on, let's not get too crazy
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/ubuntu-website/light-moin-fixes/+merge/40794
<AlanBell> approved merge request not applied
<AlanBell> bits cherry picked from it and put into production without going through trunk
<AlanBell> I have given up
<dpm> ok, thanks AlanBell and jcastro. I think I'll report it anyway, just for the fun of it
<jcastro> :D
<doctormo> jcastro: It was jpds this whole time helping pcpro
<Pici> Neat!
<jcastro> yeah, makes me feel better
<doctormo> Especially as he was a community guy and has a little field experience before Canonical :-D
<Pici> And an op, so he knows where and where not to send them, if anywhere on IRC.
<AlanBell> we haven't seen them turn up in -uk
<doctormo> TBH, if this was a ubuntu event, we'd have put them through some kind of training. Many mistakes are rookie.
<AlanBell> it is not the regular corporate migration procedure, certainly
<popey> good publicity for us tho
<AlanBell> yes
<nigelb> publicity for us
<AlanBell> broadly speaking it seems to have gone OK
<nigelb> I reserve judgement on good or bad :p
<popey> i didn't know anything about it till part way through the day
<AlanBell> me too
<nigelb> I heard about it last night
<nigelb> (my time)
<mhall119> nigelb: no publicity is bad publicity
<mhall119> I'm glad they're at least doing this publically and in real-time
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah, that bit I'm very glad.
<nigelb> My colleagues were talking of stoning me when we switched to Ubuntu.
<AlanBell> and good that they were close enough for Gerry to find out in time and dispatch jdps
<nigelb> Now though most are hesitant to work on windows systems ;)
<AlanBell> the Top Gear stig of Ubuntu support
<nigelb> hehe
<mhall119> jpds needs to get some kind of metal or something for this
<dholbach> nigelb, last slot filled
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> oh, thought you meant the lighting talks
<dholbach> no, unfortunately not - we might need a bit more propaganda there
<dholbach> but we can already announce UDW
<dholbach> I'll start writing an announcement, etc tomorrow
<nigelb> dholbach: rocking
<nigelb> Ah, I was waiting for the IS guys to come up with a session
<jcastro> sigh, what's the page for developer week?
<jcastro> google fail
<nigelb> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<nigelb> jcastro: check your session description here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions
<doctormo> mhall119: Maybe lead, or mercury?
<nigelb> dholbach: yay, one more for lightning talk :D
<dholbach> woohoo
 * dholbach summons jono
<nigelb> that sounds like summoning a djinn;)
 * popey gets a chicken (hello AlanBell), some candles and some chalk and starts drawing a pentagram on the floor.
 * AlanBell locks up the chickens securely
<popey> I see my spell is working on maco
<dholbach> popey, is there no vegetarian way to summon people?
<dholbach> but thanks for helping
<nigelb> popey: lol
 * nigelb gives popey 'accio' for homework.
<czajkowski> dholbach: monkey nuts but that leads to all sorts of crazyness
<dholbach> monkey nuts? I said vegetarian!
<czajkowski> dholbach: mind out of the gutter young lad
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peanut
<dholbach> it can't have been my mind in the gutter, that's just my person-specific context
<nigelb> hehe
<mhall119> lol, ew
<nigelb> I see what you did there dholbach ;)
<hggdh> Proposal: we should require people subscribing to moderated Ubntu MLs to abide by the CoC. Comments?
<popey> that is already a requirement
<popey> uhhhh
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists  (when the site comes back)
<hggdh> popey: then, I guess, the ubuntu-users needs pruning
<doctormo> hggdh: People's membership would need to expire.
<jcastro> I still say shut that list down. :)
<jcastro> and sounder
<AlanBell> there are various techincal measures that are available, but it isn't a technical problem
<jcastro> well, so much for that, they're trying to install Outlook on ubuntu now on pcpro
<doctormo> jcastro: So, we'll shut down the wiki, the mailing lists and for good measure irc ;-)
<jcastro> that sounds amazing!
<doctormo> Yes, outlook... man that's harsh
<dholbach> alrightie - I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow - HUGS
<popey> hggdh: specifically?
<doctormo> jono: Hey, where are you?
<hggdh> popey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239734.html
<hggdh> popey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239865.html
<mhall119> installing outlook on Ubuntu? :(
<hggdh> and I am out of there
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> why don't we just ban these people?
<hggdh> jcastro: this seems to be not that rare in the list. It pains me because it goes against the image we try to show
<jcastro> technoviking and I once had an idea of rewriting that stupid ESR document to be not so dumb
<hggdh> I do not think it is needed -- but, again, this is where we strive to be different
<hggdh> one can be a hacker, and still polite
<maco> oh hey this reminds me
<maco> http://blog.melchua.com/2011/02/08/most-fun-ive-ever-had-submitting-a-talk-proposal/
<hggdh> heh
<popey> that whole thread should have died days ago
<popey> like, when I mailed!
<hggdh> popey: indeed, and I am very sorry (now) that I entered it
<jcastro> let me ban people!
<hggdh> although, to be frank, it bothers me when one poster states it is a question of style -- not of politeness
<popey> he has a point, however badly made
<jcastro> RTFM is a troll answer
<jcastro> that's the equivalent of lmgtfy.com links
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here...
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> I don't know who else
<nigelb> I don't know who else
<gpc> jcastro: I have to disagree, lmgtfy is rude, rtfm is vulgar.
<gpc> neither should be acceptable
<jcastro> right, troll answers
<gpc> yup
<jcastro> hey Technoviking
<jcastro> remember when I was talking about a new version of ESR's rage inducing crap document?
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239865.html
<Technoviking> yeah
<jcastro> ok so there's this googler who has this: http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2010/08/29/writing-the-perfect-question.aspx
<jcastro> which is basically a nice version
<jcastro> so I just mailed him asking him if he can CC it
<Technoviking> that looks like a great blog entry for asking question
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so I mean, take the text, creative commons
<jcastro> and come up with "Asking Questions the Collaboraitve Way" or whatever
<Technoviking> need to remove the Matthew 7:12 quote and tweak more for Ubuntu, would work well indeed
<jcastro> right right
<jcastro> this would be a starting point
<Technoviking> also less coded specfic and be more Ubuntu general
<jcastro> and also, not ubuntu specific
<hggdh> yes. I guess the Matthew part is religion, right?
<jcastro> I mean, more general specific
<jcastro> oh awesome, john's agreed to CC-BY
<Technoviking> hggdh: some link to a New Testament
<Technoviking> coolness
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> openrespect.org/questions
<jcastro> there it is
<maco> um, what about the thing doctormo made?
<JanC> it's unlikely most users will read any document before asking their first questions, but something to point them to might be useful indeed...  ;)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but that's not the point
<jcastro> the point is to give people something better than the esr document
<jcastro> so that when someone is lost, confused, they get pointed to something useful
<jcastro> instead of a document that says "be an asshole"
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/questions
<doctormo> jono: Do you know that's you've made more join/disconnect lines this week than messages?
<jono> doctormo, yeah, I am having some networking issues :-/
<doctormo> jono: Damn, what's going on with work? why are you not here, talking to us? :-)
<jono> doctormo, lol, I am slammed with work, that's the problem :-)
<jono> sorry I have not been around as much, doctormo
<doctormo> jono: It's ok, I'm just sad that I don't get to have your encouragements and general chat.
<jono> doctormo, yeah, I want to reseat the balance a bit better
<jono> I have not been on IRC as much recently
<doctormo> Keep up the good work though, :-)
<jono> thanks doctormo!
<jono> you too :-)
 * popey cuddles jono
 * jono cuddles popey
<JFo> :-/
<doctormo> Hey JFo, what are you up to?
<JFo> bugs
<JFo> making me crazy
<JFo> how about you doctormo?
<doctormo> JFo: Keeping myself busy with stuff. Bugs, I almost finished a project to report lesser issues, got bored and put it down.
<JFo> I can understand that
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<jcastro> jono: on the phone, one sec
<jcastro> jono: ok back
<jono> jcastro sorry for the delay, been in calls all day
<jono> can you update the front page images of uds.ubuntu.com with some images from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2011-February/003142.html
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> where can we host these?
<jcastro> also do you know if the CSS does something magical or did you copy/crop them each?
<jono> jcastro maybe hotlink them?
<jono> or put them on flickr?
<jono> jcastro I cropped each
<jcastro> k, I'll use picasaweb, someone pointed out that the flickr thing was against their ToS
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072131262_xN8P2
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> jono: let's use this for something in the future: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072552440_99kAA
<jcastro> I don't know what
<jcastro> but ....
<jono> jcastrohaha
<maco> what a dork :P
<jcastro> :-/ Not so many pics of sessions
<jcastro> czajkowski: what could we possible be doing here? http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072191959_BNfQD-A-LB
<JFo> jono, I'm fond of this one: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072548845_JjvuK
<JFo> oh man, there is some blackmail material in there
<doctormo> popey: Do you have access to a vmware box?
<jcastro> jono: ok, check it: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<popey> doctormo: no, but i have virtualbox
<doctormo> popey: I have vbose too, know anyone with vmware?
<jcastro> JFo: yours shockingly didn't make it
<popey> doctormo: yes, probably
<JFo> jcastro, what do you mean?
<jcastro> I didn't put you in the banner unfortunately
<JFo> ah
<JFo> no sweat
<jcastro> wanna see something awesome?
<jcastro> ok if you insist
<JFo> sure
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> here's me saving Daniel's session in summit: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072209328_XmkLE
<jcastro> he was like "hey man, launchpad swallowed up my thing"
<jcastro> then I got all ninja
<JFo> you rock dude
<jcastro> this is the quintessential end-of-UDS pic
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072183021_f5nrG-A-LB
<jcastro> right there.
<maco> jcastro: i think you're doing air guitar
<maco> (in the one with you and cztab)
<jcastro> or maybe it's mid headbang?
<maco> both?
<maco> your hands look air-guitaring, and headbang is a common accompaniment...
<JFo> I'm glad the party went as well as it did
<jono> thanks jcastro, looks great!
<jono> JFo, lol!
<JFo> :)
<JFo> rawr
<maco> i see a bug
<maco> the left arrow is fully visible
<maco> right one is cut off
<jcastro> file it on ubuntu-website please
<maco> done
<jcastro> link so I can confirm pls?
<jono> czajkowski, around?
<jcastro> jono: what's the diff between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviews and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<jono> jcastro the later is where I developed the process, the former is the final proces
<jono> s
<jono> could you add a redirect?
<jono> for the latter to go to the former
<jcastro> sure
<jono> thanks!
<JanC> I wonder if Canonical would be interested in selling cheap promo materials like the table cloths, banners, rollups, etc. to locoteams?  (cheap as in "cheaper than we can have them made ourselves")
<cjohnston> jcastro: who is responsible for the design/maintenance of uds.u.c? (more than just the text content)
<vish> JanC: have you seen the prices in the canonical store? the branded items are not 'cheaper' there ;)
<JanC> vish: they sell those with a profit
<JanC> they don't need to sell everything for a profit  ;)
<jcastro> cjohnston: web team guess?
<vish> JanC: oh! you were wondering for something like loco stuff?
<vish> LoCo*
<JanC> yes, I sauid for selling to locoteams
<cjohnston> jcastro: I know it isnt newz2000... I don't believe ubuntu-website is the correct project to file the bugs against.. so im trying to figure out what is
<JanC> like the banner & table cloth we got for free
<vish> JanC: oops! i missed that last word :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: hmm, not sure
<doctormo> JanC: you got a table cloth too?
<JanC> doctormo: yes
<cjohnston> jcastro: checking.. ill get back to you..
<doctormo> Damn, MA had to buy it's own banners and table cloths.
<JanC> doctormo: approved team?
<doctormo> JanC: We used to be.
<JanC> not so long ago, all approved teams got a table cloth & banner for free
<JanC> thanks to the loco council & canonical  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: yes, but we already had two banners and 3 table cloths by the time that came in. :-P
<doctormo> And then I think two months later we were demoted.
<JanC> as we have events all over the country, it might be cheaper in the long run to buy more of these than to send them around  ;)
<head_victim> So the tablecloths and banners can be purchased?
<doctormo> head_victim: From your local retailers.
<head_victim> Ah ok I thought you meant the ones distributed to official locos.
<doctormo> head_victim: No, I mean the ones well before there was such things.
<head_victim> Ah now I'm getting you.
<cjohnston> jcastro: It will be tomorrow before i get an answer.. ill let you know though
<jcastro> fo sho
<cjohnston> I say we assign them all to akgraner
<cjohnston> Are you responsible for the picture jcastro ?
<jcastro> I CERTAINLY AM CHRIS.
<jcastro> Why do you ask?
<akgraner> assigning what to me? normally I would say yes without asking - but I have learned..:-P
 * jcastro makes evil gestures
<cjohnston> bugs against uds.u.c akgraner
<cjohnston> akgraner: did you see what mr. castro did?
<akgraner> hahah - I'd just forward them to JFo
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> wait JFo is real?
<jcastro> I thought that was a kernel bug closing bot!
<akgraner> jcastro, shhhhh it's a well kept secret
<akgraner> bbiab
<maco> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/716726
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716726 in ubuntu-website "right navigation arrow on uds.ubuntu.com slideshow cut off" [Undecided,New]
 * JFo is a myth
<Pendulum> JFo: are you a myth or a lie? and if you're a lie does that mean you're cake?
<maco> oh cake?
 * JFo is cake
<JFo> EAT ME ;-P
<JFo> j/k
 * JFo is actually a legend
<maco> http://yfrog.com/gzmqxybj one of my friends had minecraft cake for her birthday
<maco> complete with cube strawberries
<JFo> nice
<JanC> head_victim: it was my question whether it is possible to buy these tablecloths and similar stuff (for a reasonable price) or we better make them ourselves...  ;)
<jcastro> maco: did you watch modern family yet?
<maco> jcastro: no i dont have real internet yet
<maco> i get my first paycheque next week, so...i should have internet around the 20th
<jcastro> maco: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/maco.jpg
<paultag> jcastro: holy shit
<paultag> is that actually maco?! That's a clone!
<doctormo> paultag: It's somewhat like maco, but nothing like mako.
<paultag> doctormo: who said mako? ;)
<maco> mako sushes me if we are being introduced simultaneously
<maco> "hi im mako" "i'm--" "DONT LISTEN TO HER! SHE'S MACKENZIE!"
<maco> s/sushes/shushes/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-11
<doctormo> maco: I see him every Sunday now at Grendals.
<doctormo> paultag: You winding down on BT and UbuntuStudio?
<JFo> <- building song set lists for Budapest just in case I get to DJ again. :-)
 * mhall119 hopes the narwals song is on the list
<paultag> doctormo: just BT. Why?
<doctormo> paultag: curious about your step down email.
<paultag> doctormo: ah. Did not know you were on beginners
<doctormo> paultag: that's the third time you've said that
<Pendulum> paultag: you stepped down from BT?
<paultag> Pendulum: yes, it's quite depressing. It's my "Home" team. I'm going to maintain membership, just because it was my first team ( and being on the team when we started it and stuff )
 * Pendulum hugs paultag 
<paultag> Pendulum: but I'm leaving all my leadership roles behind me for the BT to try and snag some breathing room
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<Pendulum> *nods*
<paultag> It's a bit sad, but it's been a while coming
 * doctormo hugs Pendulum
 * Pendulum hugs doctormo 
<Pendulum> there has not be enough hugging in this channel lately
<paultag> +1 to that
<doctormo> +1
 * doctormo hugs jcastro
<paultag> Yeah, it's a shame but I'm getting burned out, so I need to drop weight. Sadsies.
<paultag> I'll blog about it after the process is in progress, methinks
<Pendulum> better to take care of yourself
<paultag> +1 Pendulum
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<doctormo> Most awesome wallpaper, must be seen!
<doctormo> http://fav.me/d398ufo
<akgraner-android> Woo hoo finally got irc working on my phone...i luv my phone
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, what's "hello" in Hindi or Malayalam?
<dholbach> or well, how would you pronounce it?
<nigelb> dholbach: 'Namaskaram' in malyalam and 'Namaste' in Hindi :)
<dholbach> ah yes, in Hindi I should've known, yes :)
<dholbach> one of the few non-food-related words I remember ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Paneer must be your favorite food word :p
<dholbach> one of them, yes :)
<dholbach> and it's the same in Persian
<nigelb> Ahhh.
<dholbach> what's chicken? morgh?
<nigelb> Murg in Hindi
<dholbach> 'morgh' in Persian :)
<dholbach> it always makes me chuckle when I look at a menu :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> All this talk of food reminds me its lunch time ^-^
<dholbach> ok, it's breakfast time, I should put Indian food out of my mind for a bit
<nigelb> hehe
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> hola dpm, ara :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dholbach> oh no!
<dholbach> #u-classroom is booked on Friday 4th March already
<dholbach> pleia2, ^ can we move this somewhere else? :/
<dholbach> that's UDW week
<nigelb> let me look
<dholbach> the Fridge calendar says it's booked for ubuntu-meeting and there's no other meeting at the time
<dholbach> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA says #u-classroom
<dholbach> I'll talk to Jono
<dholbach> he seems to have set it up
<dholbach> nigelb, I can CC pleia2 and you
<nigelb> dholbach: it is the Q and A session.
<dholbach> yes, I know
<nigelb> dholbach: Yeah, that'd be great.  Its jono's thing
<nigelb> dholbach: or you can talk to david mandella and make it right before UDW ;)
<dholbach> luckily we still have some time
<dholbach> so I'll suggest to them to move to #u-meeting
<dholbach> or move it by a week
<nigelb> If I'd known of it, we could have fit it into the schedule
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> dholbach: I event went to get rickspencer to do a Q and A inside of UDW.  Sigh.  If I'd known we could have had this Q and A into the schedule
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> it's going to be fine
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> I'll add the other sessions to the classroom schedule now
<dholbach> if I never said it that explicitly: I hate doing that :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I can help
<nigelb> lets split up
<dholbach> no, it's fine - don't bother :)
<nigelb> I'll do the last 2 days :)
<dholbach> we'll crash Google Calendar or something :)
<nigelb> haha, entirely possible :p
<nigelb> YOu know what, we should automate this
<nigelb> I'll try to find a way over the weekend (and probably present it at UDW :P)
<dholbach> agreed - I would need something like that for the patch pilot calendar as well
<dholbach> at least I installed python-gdata already, but I didn't do anything about it yet :)
<dholbach> no, not the weekend - it's packed with other stuff already
<nigelb> Lets get some time and hack something to automate this :D
<dholbach> and dealing with iCal and vCard stuff is really not what I consider "fun weekend stuff"
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I'll look it up and figure out a way.  I've got some time.
<dholbach> nigelb, in the calendar, do I need to specify an event somewhere?
<dholbach> or is it just helper, instructor, moderated?
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<dholbach> ok, I guess I need to add "Event: Ubuntu Developer Week"
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> one problem I can see is that lernid seems to be a bit broken in natty
<dholbach> popey, we have that line in the draft email
<popey> oh, doh
<popey> sorry :( (I did read it honest)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> brb
<nigelb> dholbach: yes, if you specify event, don't specify moderated
 * nigelb looks at cal
<dholbach> aha?!
<nigelb> dholbach: if you specify an event, we assume that the event is moderated, which is aways the case
<dholbach> I did both - should be alright, no?
<nigelb> dholbach: Its fine.  Less work for next time.
<dholbach> yeah :)
<nigelb> dholbach: can you link me to the patch pilot calender?
<dholbach> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/Berlin&gsessionid=OK
<nigelb> thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: you've got to do this every month?
<dholbach> yes
<nigelb> Ew.  No wonder you hate doing this.
<nigelb> Will try to get you something by monday :)
<dholbach> whooo: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=189930157694069
<nigelb> Invited a bunch of friends :)
<nigelb> dholbach: btw, erm, we stopped recommended lernid to anyone
<dholbach> right
<nigelb> We = Classroom Team
<dholbach> I guess it's still in the wiki page instructions somewhere
<dholbach> I'll talk to Jono about it
<nigelb> Because a lot of people had issues and we want to wait till its stable enough for us to spend time debugging
<nigelb> *for us *NOT* to spend time...
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/Bildschirmfoto.png - anything I forgot?
<nigelb> talk about #ubuntu-classroom-chat too?
<dholbach> it's in the link
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> In that case, all looks good :)
<dholbach> published
<dholbach> I'll add it to UWN
<nigelb> woo :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the help nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: No problem.  It is afterall a classroom event :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> howdy nigelb
<dholbach> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> dholbach: You are welcome. You know that you have access to the ubuntu-classroom blog for posting stuff like this, right?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I'll repost it from there in the next few days
<dholbach> so we keep the message on planet :)
<dholbach> hi daker
<daker> hey dholbach ツ
<nigelb> nhandler: ping?
<mhall119> nigelb: I added myself to the lighting session
<mhall119> for XDG Launcher
<doctormo> akgraner: Android phone you have and luv?
<akgraner> doctormo, Galaxy S - (same one you have)
<akgraner> but don't try to get the update - the update from samsung bricked my other Galaxy
<akgraner> wait for the t-mobile to push their version of the update over-the-air as it's almost ready
<doctormo> akgraner: Is it? interesting
<akgraner> the samsung update required a user to hook the phone to a windows machine to get it
<doctormo> akgraner: Mine is rooted, should I update anyway? I mean I like what it does.
<akgraner> no don't do the update
<akgraner> so not worth it
<doctormo> The t-mobile update?
<akgraner> no the samsung update
<akgraner> you would have gotten an email from t-mobile telling you about the update
<akgraner> don't use that one - wait on the other update (which is not ready yet but will be soon) and will NOT require you to use a windows machine for the update
<akgraner> it will be an over the air update
<akgraner> and it will give you wifi calling
<doctormo> akgraner: Right, so I don'tbelieve any updates require a windows machine. You can use the sdk to install any updates.
<akgraner> right now I can't receive or send calls only data over wifi
<akgraner> no the samsung update requires users to hook phone up to a windows machine to get it
<akgraner> I spent 3 days dealing with samsung and t-mobile over having to do that
<akgraner> they told me it was the only way (for now) so I tried it - and then my phone was bricked - spent another day dealing with them over the fact the application locked up the windows machine in the middle of the update, which bricked my phone, and the emergency recovery software failed - hence the reason I got a new phone
<akgraner> Found out I am not the only that happened too, the Samsung update is broken, so t-mobile is releasing a new over the air update soon (no what their def of soon is I don't know)
<akgraner> no [idea] what  - I mean
<doctormo> What is the samsung update exactly? Is it a file? Updates to androids are fairly standard.
<akgraner> It enables the Galaxy S to have wifi calling enabled
<doctormo> You slap them in the memory card, reboot the device over usb with the _recover_ flag and hold onto your pants.
<akgraner> not exactly - you have to download some custom samsung application
<doctormo> akgraner: Can you cabextract it?
<akgraner> I'll get you a better more technical explanation later today
<akgraner> doctormo, I'm an end user for my phone - I don't know about all the stuff your asking :-/ sorry - but I'll find out for you.  I followed the manufactures and re-sellers instructors and so did many others and it failed big time.  So I don't want anyone else having those same issues that's all :-)
<duanedesign> hello akgraner and doctormo
<akgraner> doctormo, I'll get the answers and blog about it in more detail but for now I gotta get back to work :-)  hi duanedesign!
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072552440_99kAA
<jcastro> get down!
<doctormo> hey duanedesign, thansk akgraner
<jono> hi all
<czajkowski> jono: were you looking for me last night. took the evening off
<jono> czajkowski, I was, we had our call scheduled this week, wanted to reschedule
<czajkowski> oh I'd forgotten that :o
<czajkowski> I never forget :(
<czajkowski> sorry
<jono> no worries!
<czajkowski> jono: 9pm or 10pm on monday? o any time before 5:30pm on monday
<jono> let me check my cal
<jcastro> bbi 10, new session/unity time
<dholbach> jcastro, oh! my! god
<maco> dholbach: what, did you come across the images he linked yesterday?
<dholbach> I don't know about pictures from yesterday
<maco> check the logs
<maco> he was finding pictures of you looking silly at uds
<jcastro> you mean looking AWESOME
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072549424_Crk3n
<popey> WHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jcastro> can anyone explain what the heck is going on there?
<czajkowski> and he wonders why I call him dodgey Daviey
<jcastro> there's something very english about that whole thing
<czajkowski> jcastro: what were you doing   http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072191959_BNfQD
<jcastro> I believe the concensus is that I was mid-air-guitar/headbanging
<jcastro> which would make sense
<czajkowski> indeed
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> very special :)
<maco> jono: "no really daviey, im a chair"
<dholbach> the best comment I saw about this one http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072324655_3ai7N-L-LB was "I can see your natty narwhals"
<Daviey> maco, uh?
<dholbach> but that was on FB :)
<maco> Daviey: look at the one jcastro linked
<dpm> calling it a day, see you all on Monday!
<Daviey> Ahhhhhhhh!
<Daviey> there are pics
<jono> I love Daviey
<jono> :-)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Borris is making some moves in the background
<daker> Woow Congrats Mubarak is out!!
<dholbach> this is awesome news!
 * dholbach hugs kim0|Celebrating and daker
<daker> well i think Egypt will not sleep tonight :D
<dholbach> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/ if you want to see a big party
<daker> a massive flood on twitter
<jcastro> man that's awesome
 * maco is glad to be nowhere near the egyptian embassy today
<mhall119> Mubarak is gone?
<daker> yeah
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> \o/
<paultag> huzzah
<dholbach> mhall119, http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<mhall119> gone gone, or like almost sorta kinda gone but still officially President?
<maco> resigned
<daker> mhall119, he resigns as president and hands over power to the Supreme Council for the Armed Forces
<JanC> actually, sounds more like the military announced he resigned, so let's hope they won't just put another puppet in his place...
<daker> they will not do that :)
<mhall119> I hope so, it's going to be a crazy time in Egypt for a while though
<JanC> eh, sounds like the square is getting dangerous because of too many people, let's hope no accidents happen there...  :-(
<daker> mhall119, i don't think those crazy times will be like the last 30 years
<daker> JanC, i don't think you know very well the Muslims
<mhall119> so is the VP now going to be president?
<daker> mhall119, no
<mhall119> did he resign too?
<JanC> daker: not sure what that has to do with "the Muslims" ?
<JanC> no
<JanC> the military more or less took over government as far as I understand
<daker> mhall119, the Supreme Council for the Armed Forces takes the control
<mhall119> hmm...I'm not sure if that's good or bad
<JanC> it's good if it's temporary  ;)
<mhall119> armed forces meaning the army?
<daker> yex
<daker> yes*
<daker> mhall119, it's very good
<mhall119> it was my understanding that the airforce and military police were still loyal to Mubarak
<maco> mhall119: from what an egyptian was posting on reddit about the protests, the military were protecting the people from the pro-mubarak police forces
<JanC> maco: sometimes they did
<mhall119> maco: the army was, yes
<mhall119> again, my understanding was that some divisions of the armed forces were still loyal to the regime
<maco> oh is this that "there's more than one kind of 'servicemember'" thing that always confuses me?
<mhall119> yeah, army vs. air force
<maco> why cant they all just be army, and then you have the airplane people and the boat people and the ground people
<mhall119> like how the US has army/navy/air force/marine corp
<maco> would be so much more understandable
<mhall119> air force used to be the Army Air Corp over here
<maco> why does the US have a navy and marines?
<maco> theyre both just "fight in water" right?
<mhall119> different duties
<mhall119> no
<maco> O_o
<maco> im pretty sure navy is water people...and marine...well "marine life" means "aquatic life" so...marine must mean water too...
<daker> JanC, have you seen the scene 5 hours ago ?
<mhall119> marines use the navy for mobility, but mostly fight on land
<JanC> maco: and to make things confusing, the navy and the ground troups probably have their own airplanes...  ;)
<maco> JanC: that shouldnt be allowed
<mhall119> yes, they all have their own air crafts
<maco> if you want airplanes, tuse the air force
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure they all have their own boats too
<maco> if you want boats, use the water people and darnit you only need one set of em!
<jcastro> the navy has more planes than the airforce
<jcastro> and the army has more boats than the navy
<mhall119> think of them like different distros ;)
<maco> jcastro: that seems stupid
<maco> do any of them have any sense of purpose at all?
<mhall119> man, this AJ live stream is eating up my CPI
<mhall119> CPU
<maco> "our job is to pretend to be water people and instead do stuff in air planes!"
<mhall119> maco: yes
<jcastro> the planes go on top of the ships
<mhall119> the airplanes are used to compliment the water craft
<mhall119> but the main purpose of the navy is to provide sea power
<maco> hrmph. this is like giving an archer a ole arm
<maco> *pole arm
<maco> or putting infantry on horses. they by definition cease to be infantry and become cavalry
 * mhall119 goes to see if CNN is coverting this story yet
<mhall119> maco: well now they all ride in motorized vehicles
<popey> simplistic maco is simplistic
<JanC> well, the cavalry still has horses for parade days  :P
<mhall119> yeah, the marines have swords for the same reason
<JanC> in some armies teh cavalry is on off-road motorbikes now
<mhall119> there's one for maco, the marines who don't fight on water and carry swords
<maco> id call that a swordsman
<maco> possibly a knight
<mhall119> maco: also, the coast guard isn't part of the navy, go figure that one
<popey> we have cross-service boards/councils
<maco> how shiny is their armor?
<mhall119> mostly dirty brown or green
<maco> ok so robinhood
<JanC> lol
<mhall119> ha
<maco> nah, he was an archer ;-)
<mhall119> oh, the VP is announcing Mubarak's resignation now
<JanC> he did some time ago  ;)
 * mhall119 really hopes Egypt gets a civilian, republican government
<daker> JanC, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-jJllBxZLI
<JanC> daker: like I said, I hope it doesn't get too crowded there (as journalists reports large groups of people from all over the city want to celebrate and are moving towards the square)
<JanC> you can only put so many persons on 1m²...
<daker> if they are oganized yes :)
<mhall119> daker: the problem is that when there isn't enough room, people can be accidentally hurt
<mhall119> I think that's what JanC is worried about
<JanC> exactly, that's what I mean
<daker> yes i know :)
<mhall119> when 200 people are moving in one direction, and 1 person is going the other way...
<daker> mhall119, the video say it all
<JanC> it looked safe at the time of that video, yes
<daker> maybe i should show you the video of today
<daker> they were more than 2millions according to Aljazeera in Tahrir square
<dholbach> cam somebody stickify  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449345 ?
<dholbach> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449347 please
<daker> haha rm -rf Mubarak && sudo apt-get install Egypt-2.0
<popey> :)
<mhall119> lol
<daker> mhall119, the VP is not anymore VP just because the army takes the control
<dholbach> alright my friends - keep on celebrating - I call it a day - see you all next week! have a good one!
<daker> dholbach, bon week end!!
<dholbach> daker, merci mon ami :)
<jono> can someone give me access to #ubuntu-classroom
<popey> I wonder what news source I am missing.
<popey> I have not seen any announcement of these Q&A sessions
<czajkowski> hmm no jcastro
<daker> popey, each friday there is a Q&A sessions
<popey> ok, this is news to me
<popey> where was it announced?
<AlanBell> facebook
<popey> you are kidding?
<daker> this was announced by jono
<AlanBell> most recent stuff
<popey> well, that's why I haven't seen it then
<AlanBell> it seems to be an effective means of reaching oodles of random people and bypassing a lot of Ubuntu geeks
<popey> Seems that way.
<pleia2> it should probably be posted on ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com too (which goes to planet) but I'm not sure who on the classroom team jono is working with
<AlanBell> doesn't turn up on my main facebook news feed, only on the "recent crap from everyone" page
<jono> pleia2, oh that is news to me
<pleia2> I just got the schedule updated yesterday in the learning events calendar
<jono> yeah we need to promote this a little more
<popey> +12
<jono> can someone give me the web link to the online webchat for the two channels?
<pleia2> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-classroom%2Cubuntu-classroom-chat
<pleia2> the bot automatically announces it to the ubuntuclassroom feeds on identica and twitter
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/ thanks
<nigelb> jono: hey, did you get the conflict fixed for us? :)
<jono> nigelb, conflict? you mean for dev week?
<nigelb> jono: yup
<jono> nigelb, not yet
<jono> will do though
<jono> should be simple enough
<nigelb> :)
<popey> questions queueing up... :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I think I might build an app over the weekend and show case it ;)
<jono> can someone voice robbie in -classroom ?
<nigelb> jono: robbie is voiced
<jono> he cant speak
<doctormo> AlanBell: I'm detecting a pattern myself
<doctormo> That's not like robbie at all ;-)
<AlanBell> pleia2: there are better ways of doing a webchat link, you can do one with settings that turn off joins and parts
<AlanBell> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-classroom%2Cubuntu-classroom-chat&uio=Mj10cnVlJjQ9dHJ1ZSY5PXRydWUmMTA9dHJ1ZSYxMT0yODcmMTI9dHJ1ZQf8
<AlanBell> like that
<pleia2> AlanBell: I find that option more annoying than useful so I never looked into it, but I guess for new users it would be better
<AlanBell> 17:49 < runar_> everything i'm seeing are quits and joins
<AlanBell> few messages like that in -chat
<pleia2> yeah, you have to weigh that against the "nothing is happening, my browser is broken!111 hello???" comments
<doctormo> AlanBell: How do you do that?
<AlanBell> doctormo: top left, follow the wizard for add webchat to your website
<doctormo> ok, thanks, perhaps we should put that into the link on loco directory?
<AlanBell> doctormo: funnily enough, I coded the loco directory webchat integration . . .
<AlanBell> it doesn't show joins and parts
<doctormo> AlanBell: I thought I did that part... or maybe I just did the awesome icon for it.
<doctormo> I forget
<AlanBell> ah yes, I changed the functionality of the awesome icon
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<AlanBell> now in an iframe
<doctormo> AlanBell: Why? that doesn't seem to make design sense.
<AlanBell> did to me
<doctormo> AlanBell: None of the other buttons do embeded iframes, and what happens if you have javascript switched off?
<AlanBell> this one was nicely integrated http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<AlanBell> the loco ones launched a whole new window
<AlanBell> and had confusing joins and parts turned on
<AlanBell> if people see IP addresses they think it has all gone horribly wrong
<doctormo> true
<AlanBell> I think if you have javascript turned off then it is game over for the webchat anyhow
<doctormo> AlanBell: But not for info about how to get to irc. Anyway I do think the irc chat button is cool
<JanC> I think most people who really need a webchat have JavaScript enabled
<JanC> and often don't know how to disable it...
<JanC> or know how to re-enable
<doctormo> JanC: Consider someone who is an expert god of the command line. How will they know what that icon means, how does it translate to a specific irc name
<doctormo> that they can manually get to.
<JanC> hm, good point, maybe the icon should link to a separate page that includes the correct info
<JanC> so make sure it points to such a page by default, and if JavaScript is enabled you can still do something different?
<JanC> (replace the link target with some action when JavaScript is enabled)
<AlanBell> alt="IRC Channel (#ubuntu-uk)" title="IRC Channel (#ubuntu-uk)"
<AlanBell> ^^ that is how
<AlanBell> I am totally up for making it better
<JanC> AlanBell: for peopel who don't see/read alt/title, make it a link with a href to a page that lists the info?
<AlanBell> does <a href="irc:#ubuntu-uk"> have any merit in doing? Does that ever work?
<JanC> AlanBell: only works in some browsers/systems, better link to a web page that has text (and maybe an irc: link for those with a browser+system that supports it)
<JanC> not to mention you would also need to include the server
<AlanBell> yeah, whatever the syntax is supposed to be
<AlanBell> irc://irc.freenode.org/ubuntu-uk
<JanC> it's disabled by default in Firefox IIRC
<JanC> but enabled when you install ChatZilla
<AlanBell> actually kind of works in chromium, launches xchat for me
<AlanBell> not sure it would work with empathy
<JanC> depends on a combination of browser support and MIME/url registrations
<AlanBell> this is a cool feature btw: http://ubuntu-uk.org/todays-chatter/
<AlanBell> that would be good to get in loco directory, it always embeds *todays* log for the channel
<AlanBell> and we have this as the embedded webchat http://ubuntu-uk.org/join-the-conversation/
<AlanBell> I see webchat as a basic introductory IRC client that will just work in a browser when you happen to arrive, then you get hooked and we start giving out the hard crack
<JanC> well, not too much chatter on the ubuntu-be channel outside meetings, so maybe less useful for us  ;)
<JanC> the "todays chatter" I mean
<AlanBell> true, ours is a chatty place every day
<JanC> and I agree that I consider web-chat mostly useful for "newbies"
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'd +1 chattiness of #ubuntu-uk
<JanC> although occasionally useful for others who are behind a proxy
<JanC> or need to use somebody else's PC
<JanC> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is very chatty too, especially in the evening/night  ;)
<nigelb> heya sense :)
<sense> hey nigelb!
<sense> How're you doing?
<nigelb> Good good.  How about you?
<duanedesign> hello sense
<sense> Fine, had a busy period at school, but things have calmed down a bit now. Currently working on the reorganisation of Ubuntu Nederland.
<sense> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> nigelb: how did your blog come across LinkedIn?
<nigelb> duanedesign: wait, what?
<duanedesign> nigelb: I got an email with a digest of different blogs from the Ubuntu Members on LinkedIn
<duanedesign> nigelb: yours was one of them :)
<duanedesign> It was the 'Have an interesting project you want to talk about? | Working with Ubuntu' blog post
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm guessign that's synced with planet
<duanedesign> hmm, interesting
<duanedesign> cool, just curious if you did something special
<nigelb> heh, no
<duanedesign> :)
<jcastro> hmmmm
<jcastro> tmobile is giving away phones for valentines
<jcastro> I am thinking of upgrading
<sense> Giving away?
<jcastro> well, if I go back on contract
<sense> ah
<jcastro> and they're not free free, they just make you pay more per month
<jcastro> I am delightfully on a european-style plan
<sense> I did hear bad stories about T-Mobile in the US, though I don't have any troubles with them here.
<sense> jcastro: What's the difference between an European-style and an US-style plan? :)
<jcastro> but at $500 a pop an upgrade for me and my wife is like $1000 right up front, and that's brutal
<jcastro> in the US the cell companies subsidize the phones
<sense> here too
<JanC> so "giving away in exchange for a way too expensive contract"  :P
<sense> Paying up front is only necessary for cheaper contracts.
<jcastro> so like, my G1 was originally $199 + a 2 year contract
<jcastro> JanC: yeah, I just need to do the math to figure out if it's worth it
<jcastro> but I know if I go there I'm going to get all excited when I play with a galaxy S
<JanC> they want to make more money, not less  ;)
<JanC> jcastro: you can buy subsidized phones in Europe too, it's just cheaper (in the long run) if you pay for your phone immediately
<jcastro> ah
<JanC> I'm pretty sure US phone companies work like that too  ;)
<maco> im not sure about that
<jcastro> I'm pretty sure we get screwed more
<JanC> maco: I doubt they give free credit?
<nigelb> I guessphone calls aer far less expensive for India than anywhere else ;)
<maco> its like $60/mo if you want to setup a smartphone on tmobile that you bought elsewhere
<JanC> maco: heh
<maco> thats no cheaper than having a plan
<duanedesign> jcastro: here there was a guy that waited 12 hours in front of a verizon store to get the iphone. When the store opened there were only two other people there to get the phone. I lol'd hard
<JanC> so phone companies prefer to pre-finance your phone (and having to pay intrests themselves) over you doing so?
 * JanC thought the US was a capitalist country...  :-/
<jcastro> our telco carriers are pretty backwards
<sense> The first contract I can find that doesn't require an up-front fee for the Galaxy S would be € 36,45 a month.
<sense> Google says that is $49,28
<JanC> sense: you mean a telco-financed phone?
<sense> yes
<JanC> and how long does that contract run (minimum)
<JanC> 2 years probably?
<sense> yep
<sense> For one year there is always an up-front fee.
<JanC> so that's 874,8 € for a Galaxy S, without doing any calls, or do you get any free calls?  ;)
<jcastro> the thing is, the phones rev so fast it doesn't seem to make sense to do such an  upfront expense
<sense> The cheapest two-year contract is € 21,45($29,00) a month, with an start fee of € 232,00($313,64)
<sense> JanC: that is calls, texting and web.
 * JanC has pre-paid, which costs me < 10 € / month, all calls included  :P
<JanC> no data though
<JanC> I could get data for 5€ extar or so
<sense> I've got a very cheap Nokia 6300 with a €6,95/month two-year text-and-voice-only contract.
<sense> Good enough for now, the contract will end once I start at uni.
<paultag> I am livid right now. I did a site for someone, and it came out good. I'm no hack, I know when something's good. I just got a *text* telling me to pull it because it looks "bad"
<JanC> sense: but 6.95 € doesn't include phone calles etc. I guess?
<nigelb> paultag: WHAT!
<paultag> nigelb: yeah. I'm not cheep, either.
<sense> JanC: Of course, that's what you've got a contract for, for calls and texting.
<sense> paultag: That is not nice.
<JanC> sense: not in .be
<paultag> sense: yeah, I'm not stoked.
<sense> That's not how you treat people who do something for you.
<JanC> you get some amount for free
<sense> of coruse
<paultag> sense: that's the last time I help out family
<maco> paultag: oh family's always like that
<maco> expect special treatment and extra discounts
<nigelb> paultag: never do buisness with family.
<maco> and think they can push you around
<maco> yeah, what nigelb said
<paultag> maco: it's exteded, so it's just far away enough to where we're not buddies
<sense> Not always. I did a site for a family member, didn't turn out as bad as what you're describing.
<paultag> maco: I've met them like twice before, and my mom was the one to ask me, it's really odd
<jcastro> paultag: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell
<jcastro> this will make you feel better
<paultag> jcastro: +1 on that
<paultag> jcastro: that is *exactly* where I see this going
<nigelb> paultag: also, http://clientsfromhell.net/ will help
<paultag> jcastro: so I'm cutting my losses and bailing
<JanC> paultag: and now you mom will get the flack from both sides...  ;)
<jcastro> paultag: smart man
<paultag> JanC: +1 there
<czajkowski> I'm well chuffed http://www.osor.eu/news/uk-government-committed-to-open-source
<jcastro> do the next poor sap a favor and send that link to the guy
<JanC> czajkowski: nice, doing a lightning talk and getting media attention  ;)
<paultag> heh
<czajkowski> aye
<JanC> and I think osor.eu is relevant media for EU government stuff
<sense> OSOR is the right place for this, I believe.
<JanC> government IT departments all over the EU follow that
<sense> czajkowski: Congratulations on getting mentioned there!
<czajkowski> thanks
<JanC> not all of them, but some of them at least
<czajkowski> turns out I speak VERY fast
<czajkowski> :s
<JanC> I know FedICT do
<JanC> czajkowski: for a lightning talk that's okay  ;)
<czajkowski> I finished early
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> then had 6 questions
<JanC> nice
<czajkowski> then went and drank a lot of beer!!
<JanC> lol
<nigelb> paultag: Web 2.0 is one word I *HATE* hearing right now
<JanC> and ate chocolate I hope  ;)
<czajkowski> oh yes
<czajkowski> I did a lot of that
<paultag> nigelb: dude, I'm not happy with them right now, at all. I don't want to hear anything web, at all
<paultag> That's the last time I do web work, that's for sure.
<czajkowski> paultag: oh cranky tag
<czajkowski> :p
<nigelb> paultag: /nick crabbytag? ;)
<paultag> czajkowski: no, not cranky tag
<paultag> czajkowski: I got screwed, it's not my fault this time
<czajkowski> paultag: I deal with muppets for you shall I
<czajkowski> I need a good old rant at something/one
<paultag> czajkowski: they're my extended family, and they had me do a website for them. I just got a text saying to take it down because it was "bad"
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> see I've a rule. no work for family.
<czajkowski> never lets me down
<paultag> czajkowski: and it was most certenly not bad, it was work that I stand by, and I don't stand by crap, that's for shit sure
<paultag> I'd delay and rewrite before I'd give someone crap
<czajkowski> indeed
<paultag> yeah, no more web, and no more family after this
<czajkowski> safest
<JanC> "bad" might mean "not my style"
<paultag> "hi paul   is there any way to turn off the web page. Its not what we wanted and does not look good"
<paultag> JanC: that's the text, verbatum
<paultag> BRB, going to drink wine
<JanC> paultag: maybe you'll need something stronger?  :P
<nigelb> JanC: +1
<Pendulum> paultag: wine is far too weak for that
<JanC> OTOH, becoming honest might not fare well among family  ;)
<AlanBell> paultag: go get a drink and contemplate what you might put on the website now, if you were evil
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah, yeah :P
<paultag> +1 there JanC
<paultag> Pendulum: +1 :)
 * JanC sends paultag a Belgian beer over IRC  :P
<JanC> say, a Cookie Beer ?  ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-12
<maco> do belgian beers have strawberries and whipped cream, like belgian waffles?
<doctormo> maco: I don't think belgian waffles even have strawberries and whipped cream from a can.
<mhall119> I'm not entirely sure belgian waffles are actually belgian
<sense> Partially, probably, like everything originates from different places.
<JanC> maco: Oudbeitje is brwed with strawberries
<JanC> and waffles from Brussels or Liège don't have strawberries"
<JanC> in Brussels they often have whipped cream, in Liège they have apple syrup (or maybe other syrup)
<JanC> in West Flanders we have "lukken" which are somewhat like thin, hard waffles: http://belgiancookieiron.com/cookie.htm  ;)
<mhall119> mmmm, apple syrup
<doctormo> JanC: In England they have baked beans.
<JanC> doctormo: lol
<JanC> doctormo: unless you bake those too hard they don't look like cookies I presume  :P
<doctormo> JanC: Didn't I give you a cookie before?
<JanC> doctormo: does that mean I need to give you a cookie beer?  :P
<doctormo> No thanks
<JanC> you don't like cookie beer?
<JanC> https://belgianbeershrimper.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/23-cookie-beer/  ;-)
<JanC> maco: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/636/5586 for the strawberry beer BTW
<JanC> maco: if you don't like sour beers, add some honey (or sugar) to it  ;)
<doctormo> JanC: I don't like beer
<JanC> hehe
<maco> JanC: i dont drink
<JanC> dammit
<JanC> maco: we also have chocolate with strawberries?  :P
<JanC> and chocloate with "speculaas" cookies
<JanC> (like the cookie beer)
<JanC> problem solved?  :P
<paultag> JanC: thanks, man
<paultag> JanC: I need it, dude :)
<paultag> JanC: I've got a belgian style IPA right now, it's quite nice
 * JanC wonders what a Belgian Style Indian Pale Ale tastes like  :P
<paultag> JanC: it's nice. It's mostly like any other IPA, but with a bit of spice that's quite nice after the bitterness cuts down. It's also got a nice hint of fruit, I think aprocot
<paultag> JanC: the beer's called "Raging Bitch", I recomend it totally
<paultag> I'll BRB, need to make another beer run :)
<JanC> paultag: do you mean "Dulle Teve" ?
<JanC> from the "Dolel Brouwers" in Esen?
<JanC> "Dolle Brouwers"
<JanC> that's a brewery close to where I grew up and where my parents live (and I visited that brewery once)
<JanC> their beers are generally well-hopped and rather strong  ;)
<JanC> http://www.dedollebrouwers.be/en/dulleteve.htm
<JanC> searching around shows up a US beer "raging bitch"  ;)
<paultag> JanC: that beer is from a brewery called Flying Dog
<paultag> it's very nice :)
<JanC> stealing names so close to belgian beer names isn't so nice though  ;)
<paultag> JanC: ja :)
<JanC> but AFAIk that US brewery is pretty good
<paultag> JanC: yes, it's one of the better ones. If you're interested, I'd send you some beer, if you send me some
<paultag> JanC: I swear it won't be bad :)
<paultag> JanC: I'm going to head back with my friends, but let me know if you want to swap beer :)
<paultag> /away!
<JanC> you bring some to Belgium next time you come to an open source event here   ;)
<doctormo> JanC: When is there ever likely to be an other event in Belgium that I can afford to come to :-(
<doctormo> Hey paultag, having a good night I see
<JanC> doctormo: maybe one they UDS will be here again?  ;)
<JanC> one day
<JanC> doctormo: are you going to LGM 2011 ?
<JanC> in Montreal
<JanC> http://www.libregraphicsmeeting.org/2011/
<JanC> doctormo: I think you would love LGM  ☺
<doctormo> I think it would be easier to get to than most things
<doctormo> Thanks for reminding me about it
<JanC> they really love artists/users to be around
<JanC> or even to give a talk
<doctormo> JanC: I don't think UDS will ever be in either Boston or Belgium again. It's likey to be Florida forever.
<JanC> forever is a long time  :P
<pleia2> boston is cooold in november :)
<JanC> anyway, maybe you could even make a proposal for a talk at LGM
<maco> pleia2: maybe if it was at mit so we could use the steam tunnels...
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> JanC: It's at exactly the same time as UDS in Budapest
<JanC> doctormo: ugh, didn't think about that
<doctormo> I guess it might work as a consolation prize if I don't get to go to Hungry :-()
 * maco gives doctormo an 'a'
<maco> though they are the same in ASL
<JanC> doctormo: lots of good people at LGM too though!
<doctormo> true
<JanC> http://gallery.constantvzw.org/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=32545&g2_serialNumber=1  --> has lots of Ubuntu users, even if most are not really actively participating
<doctormo> I guess I really have no need to go to UDS, I didn't feel very useful at the last UDS.
<JanC> even if you are only useful for some discussions, that's at least something
<JanC> OTOH, if you get no funding, I'm sure the LGM people would be happy to get your input too  ☺
<pleia2> doctormo: sent an email to hajni in hungary, if she can't help uds.ubuntu.com/travel/ does give a link to making reservations at the same hotel so if all else fails we could see about just going with the same hotel and tring to get $$$ for that
<doctormo> pleia2: We should certainly have a price for the hotel too, try and get a price for with and without association.
<pleia2> doctormo: ok, will do
<doctormo> JanC: I don't understand what you mean bu funding.
<JanC> doctormo: if you don't get sponsorship or whatever to come to Europe
<doctormo> JanC: I understand now.
<maco> pleia2: the official uds hotel is going to ridiculously expensive
<doctormo> UDS is fun for me though, I'm an ideas person, if not the greatest person for finishing anything.
<maco> pleia2: the barcelona one was 250€/night
<pleia2> maco: yeah, that's why we're asking some ubuntu-hu folks for alternate suggestions
<doctormo> pleia2: I normally also use a google map search of the area with hotel as the keyword
<pleia2> but it may not be cheaper elsewhere, or difficult to arrange logistically (I imagine Orlando was much easier!)
<pleia2> doctormo: *nod* I'd hate to put people up in like, the red light district of budapest, and not realize it ;)
<doctormo> Orlando was hard, there's no public transport, no walkways.
<doctormo> So while my Barcelona hotel was further away, it was easier to walk to UDS than in Orlando.
<pleia2> sucky
<doctormo> I did walk in Dallas though... well for as long as I wasn't hoping around.
<doctormo> And that was much further, 3 miles.
 * maco still thinks dc would be a great uds spot and would be surprised if any uds attendee could not find food from their native country
<doctormo> But UDS was running a bus back, so getting back into town was easy.
<doctormo> pleia2: So transport is certainly important.
 * pleia2 nods
<JanC> maco: somehow I suspect DC is quite expensive  ;)
<doctormo> But I think Europe will be easier there, except if UDS in in the middle of a Belgian forrest.
<JanC> there is e reason UDS in Belgium was outside of Brussels  ;)
<maco> JanC: thre are certainly hotels here cheaper than the ones uds normally happens at...
<doctormo> JanC: All I know is, it's a good job that was my one and only sponsored UDS, there was no hotels in the area.
<pleia2> UDS should come back to the bay area \o/
<pleia2> then they don't need to go to the trouble of shipping jono out
<pleia2> (or me)
 * doctormo is lucky
<doctormo> pleia2: They should bring it back to Boston, then they don't have to ship out 12 people from Lexington.
<maco> JanC: letting a flat is expensive here. and starbucks costs like 25¢ more than elsewhere in the US.  thats all i got
<JanC> doctormo: there were 1 or 2 other hotels, but nothing cheap I think  :-(
<doctormo> maco: But the politics is cheap, right?
<maco> doctormo: heh yeah...
<maco> oh the entertainment is cheap...all the museums are free!
<JanC> maco: I mean for the conference venue
<doctormo> maco: So, just like England then?
<JanC> actually, if UDS is in Ter Hulpen, Belgium again, I can offer some people a free place to sleep  ;)
<maco> doctormo: i havent looked at flat prices in england, but edinburgh? a 2-bedroom flat there costs HALF what my one-bedroom does here!
<JanC> (a limited number though)
<doctormo> maco: Edinburgh is Scotland and it's population is small. Consider London, and prepare hair dye, because your hair will surely go white.
<maco> hahaha
<maco> doctormo: over £1000/mo?
<doctormo> maco: absolutely, £1k might get you a shoddy room in a share somewhere in Fulham, nothing in London propper.
<maco> (i said 1000, because thats how much, in pounds, i pay for my place)
<JanC> ugh
<JanC> that's insane...   :-/
<maco> im used to it
<maco> for about.... $1200/£800/1000€ could get a studio (no bedroom, just a big room with a stove and a wc and a closet if you're lucky) with cockroaches
<maco> (voice of experience...)
<maco> doctormo: do people in london earn better than the rest of the uk? because if you're paying well over 1000 quid, youd need to earn 40K or so to live comfortably (partly because you lose 20% on taxes...)
<maco> (or does the "your rent/mortgage should not be more than 1/3 your income" rule not exist over there?)
<pleia2> some people are content to be house poor :)
<pleia2> especially to live in a city
<pleia2> 1/3 is pretty conservative
<maco> O_o
<maco> my dad is shocked that *an entire third omg* is going to my rent
<pleia2> I pay 100% to live here, it's a good thing I live with my boyfriend ;)
<maco> meanwhile i usually hear financial planning people say "try to get your mortgage payments down to under 1/3...."
<maco> wow
<pleia2> I couldn't afford to live in SF alone
<maco> how much is rent there?
<maco> ive heard its horribly expensive, but then my parents say the same about dc and im used to it, so...
<pleia2> my boyfriend paid $2400 for his 2 bedroom place
<maco> a month?
<pleia2> owning is more, and we own now
<pleia2> yeah
<maco> O_O
<maco> hm wait well i gues thats not actually a whole lot more than here
<maco> about $300 difference probably
 * JanC pays around 420 EUR / month on his mortgage for a small house (and it's really small, but still...)
<maco> yeah, my mom says $600 (which is about that) would get a 2 bedroom flat in her area
<JanC> I'm pretty sure i can pay half of that when I move to the south of the province...
<JanC> of course there is totally no jobs over there eitehr  ;)
<nigelb> morning
<doctormo> maco: It's normally a 50% rule, 50% tax, 50% rent
<doctormo> maco: Although my personal inner financial adviser is recommending as close to 100% as possible on mortgages.
<doctormo> pleia2: I plan on contacting various Ubuntu news outfits asking for support with the idea of community sponsorship.
<jono> can someone message me - testing the xchat indicator
<duanedesign> morning all
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119
<mhall119> hi Pendulum, how goes it?
<Pendulum> not bad, how're you?
<mhall119> alright
<mhall119> firing up the BBQ this morning
<Pendulum> :D
<duanedesign> hello mhall119  Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> Pendulum: i missed you the other day. Did you still need to talk to me about something?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I'm trying to figure out the right words, but I will poke you :)
<duanedesign> okies
<mhall119> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey there mhall119
<duanedesign> mhall119: doing well today? Up too anything exciting?
<mhall119> smoking meat
<mhall119> doing naughty things with Django
<mhall119> drinking probably unhealthy amounts of coffee
<mhall119> you?
<duanedesign> drinking unhealthy amounts of coffee
<duanedesign> triaging some bugs
<duanedesign> mhall119: I started trying to learn Django last week
<duanedesign> it is on my VPS and I had trouble being able to access the site
<duanedesign> i tried 'python manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8000' instead of localhost but still no luck.
<duanedesign> i assume its something in my apache2.conf...
<mhall119> if you're using manage.py runserver, you're not even using apache
<mhall119> have you tried using the public IP?
<duanedesign> ohhh, that is right
 * duanedesign facepalms
<duanedesign> mhall119: yeah i tried the public ip.
<mhall119> no errors from runserver?
<mhall119> who's your vps?
<duanedesign> a friend of mine
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> maybe it's not allowing incoming on port 8000?
<duanedesign> mhall119: that is a good one to check. I thought I changed the iptable....but maybe not :)
<nigelb> morning
<mhall119> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hola mhall119
<nigelb> mhall119: I fixed that summit branch,if you've got time...
<mhall119> not right now, but probably later today
<nigelb> :D
<mhall119> I've got to re-review cjohnston's too
<nigelb> I did something neat with python-gdata today
<mhall119> what?
<nigelb> how'd you like to keep clicking to add things to calender? So I made a script that would process a python config file and add to google calender
<nigelb> so events like UDW or things like patch pilot is going to be much easier :)
 * mhall119 still thinks a classroom webapps would be better
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> mhall119: boy i am stumped. Thanks though for your help
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-13
<doctormo> popey: Know anything about recovering partition tables?
<doctormo> Got it, found the testdrive tool
<AlanBell> duanedesign: PM?
<nigelb> hello
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> o/
<Pendulum> hiya
<dpm> hey mhall119
<mhall119> dholbach: I have qa-team permissions on cranberry now, if you want to move the code into a location where I can pull in updates on my own
<mhall119> I'm  considering setting up an lp project for this branch too, instead of using +junk branches
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> if you just put the code somewhere, I can just change the symlinks if you like
<mhall119> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/unity-stats
<jcastro> AlanBell: yep, I noticed when your work got merged. \o/
<jcastro> daker: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: I pinged him first, he's mine
<dholbach> hey jono_
<jono_> howdy dholbach
<mhall119> jono_: hey, can we move our call up by 2 or 3 hours today?
<jono_> mhall119, move it back?
<jono_> or forward?
<mhall119> forward, earlier
<jono_> mhall119, sorry, can't, I have a 4 1/2 hour call block
<jono_> mhall119, why do you need to move it?
<mhall119> I have a meeting with my daughter's school counselor this afternoon
<mhall119> jono_: I can do it later too, after the TB meeting?
<jono_> mhall119, sure, that sounds like a good slot
<jono_> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono_, yep
<mhall119> jono_: speaking of the TB, I think my email to them is still waiting moderation
<nigelb> mhall119: poke pitti or cjwatson to moderate it.
<jono_> mhall119, you should ping someone in IS to get it approved
<technoviking> czajkowski: what is up
<jono_> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono_, yep!
<cjohnston> morning
<technoviking> jcastro: need anything from me on the forums at this time
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> stuart is going to try an upgrade and do the php work himself
<nigelb> Man, I missed Canonical's cloud person visiting my city :(
<jcastro> I'll know by wednesday if it's a win or a total disaster
<jcastro> technoviking: any progress on phpbb? I take it the salt charm will have to wait until they finish the package?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<balloons> bye dholbach!
<mhall119> jono_: you're rescheduling next week's meeting right, not todays?
<jono_> yep
<mhall119> ok, just checking
<jono_> mhall119, today is at 2pm Pac, right?
<mhall119> 2yes
<jono_> cool
<mhall119> grr, Unity's second-long wait is causing me to leave numbers everywhere
<jcastro> jono_: I can go whenever you want today
<jono_> jcastro, cool
<jono_> I have you slotted in for 11am
<jcastro> that's in 1 hour your time right?
<jcastro> hey alright!
<jcastro> technoviking: "Interestingly, the existing OpenID and LP plugins seem to mostly work
<jcastro> without modification.  The template stuff isn't working but that can be
<jcastro> worked around manually in the VB admin so, hopefully, I should be able
<jcastro> to get something up on the test server on Wednesday - assuming
<jcastro> tomorrow's further prodding and testing don't produce major issues.Interestingly, the existing OpenID and LP plugins seem to mostly work
<jcastro> without modification.  The template stuff isn't working but that can be
<jcastro> worked around manually in the VB admin so, hopefully, I should be able
<jcastro> to get something up on the test server on Wednesday - assuming
<jcastro> tomorrow's further prodding and testing don't produce major issues."
<technoviking> jcastro: one thing, the current OpenID points to launchpad.net, and not smooth (hence why people don't use it)
<jcastro> it'll point to the ubuntu sso afaik
<technoviking> Should we aim to point to Ubuntu SSO, and make the process morestreamlined and natual
<technoviking> cool
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> but stuart is doing all that now
<jcastro> jono_: I am all set!
<jono_> jcastro, sorry, pal, call running over
<jcastro> no worries
<jono_> balloons, all set in 5?
<balloons> jono_, I was just going to ping you :-)
<balloons> I'm ready to rock
<jono_> cool
<jono_> you are my last call in my marathon morning
<balloons> lol
<balloons> we'll keep it short to save your breath
<jono_> its fine :-)
<jono_> balloons, sending the invite now
<bkerensa> jono_: Global Jam post up
<jono_> bkerensa, awesome
<jono_> :-
<jono_> :-)
<jono_> balloons, you see the invite?
<balloons> yarp
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> jcastro, one sec, creating the hangout
<s-fox> Hello.
<balloons> Hello s-fox
<balloons> did things get worked out with the forums?
<s-fox> Hey balloons , the scrape not heard a thing about since i spoke with you last week
<s-fox> the upgrade is ongoing, we've got some tests going on early part this week,
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> jono: one minute, I'm waiting to see if my ARB item will make it into today's TB meeting
<jono> mhall119, np
<mhall119> jono: not looking like it will though :(
<jono> mhall119, no?
<mhall119> no, they spent most of the meeting on remix trademark policy
<mhall119> jono: ok, not going to happen, so I'm ready whenever
<jono> mhall119, ok cool
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<balloons> s-fox, hmm.. i know the council was out on friday.. perhaps you'll hear something this week
<balloons> if not let me know
<s-fox> Okay, thanks balloons . Still waiting for an answer to my ticket last week ,guess I am being a pain ;)
<jono> hey daker
<jono> mhall119, ^
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-07
<cjohnston> everyones trying to find daker today
<MrChrisDruif> Where's waldo?
<mhall119> cjohnston: he must know we have work for him, he's been avoiding us ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<bkerensa> Good Night folks!
<jono> night bkerensa
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> morning dholbach
<jono> what is the username/pass for the youtube account?
<jono> you can msg me it
<dholbach> jono, philipballew.wordpress.com/?p=171 - we are ubuntu
<jono> dholbach, yeah, I saw that
<dholbach> did you see https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_4v4jLr8sZk/TrnZee43RAI/AAAAAAAACwo/mIqW9fucs9c/w352/uosocial.jpg too? it's been making the rounds on g+ :)
<jono> oh yeah, that is sweet@
<jono> oh yeah, that is sweet!
<jono> man I am digging having multiple monitors
<dholbach> do you use workspaces as well?
<jono> yup
<jono> dholbach, can you send me the link to the wiki page of things we ask people to work on at the jams
<dholbach> in the past we listed stuff on the individual subpages of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams
<dholbach> but I think in the call we decided to put it all up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam - right?
<jono> yup
<jono> I will use that link
<jono> dholbach, could you take a few mins today to tidy up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam a little
<jono> it looks mostly fine, but could do with a bit of simplification
<dholbach> ok
<jono> thanks, pal
<dpm> good morning!
<benonsoftware> Hello dpm :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey benonsoftware, hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: hey, how are things with you ?
<dholbach> hey Gwaihir, ara, dpm, czajkowski, benonsoftware, MrChrisDruif - how are you all doing?
<Gwaihir> hey dholbach! doing good here :-)
<Gwaihir> what about you?
<ara> good thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> dholbach; I'm doing pretty good, thanks for asking. How about yourself?
<benonsoftware> dholbach: Ok I guess, yourself?
<dpm> czajkowski, good, happy that the cold wave hasn't really caught on in Valencia :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, 3 wanting to know how it is going with dholbach...so spit it out already ;-)
<dpm> how's everything going for you?
<MrChrisDruif> 4 now =P
<dpm> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> I'm doing alright :)
<dholbach> got a bit earlier today to have a call with the dev news team (folks from from West Coast US to Sydney)
<dholbach> but it didn't happen - we'll meet tomorrow
<dholbach> so I've been reorganising my TODO list a bit instead
 * benonsoftware is happy seeing the word Sydney :P
<dholbach> yeah, 7UTC is around the only sane time to have a call with folks from Portland, Berlin and Sydney :)
<dholbach> to fully get up to speed I'm listening to a new mixtape I made - music always helps :)
<benonsoftware> :P
<MrChrisDruif> I'd love to hear your work dholbach
<dholbach> MrChrisDruif, I uploaded a few mixes here: http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/
<MrChrisDruif> Al right, I'll have listen later. Prolly tomorrow ^_^
<alourie> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha alourie
<alourie> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going alourie ?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: hectic and fun
<alourie> you?
<MrChrisDruif> Seems about right, also a bit tired
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: it's quite late for you, isn't it?
 * alourie has almost noon locally
<MrChrisDruif> Well if you think 10:25AM is late, then yes ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I'm from Holland ;-) CET, which equates to UTC+1
<alourie> AH
<alourie> that's betetr
<alourie> *better rather
<MrChrisDruif> Rather better? =P
<alourie> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> alourie; In which country do you live?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: Israel, currently
<alourie> so I'm an hour ahead of you
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, nice. What's the weather there? ^_^
<alourie> it's weird
<alourie> not raining, but sort of cloudy
<alourie> and probably a lot of dust in the air...
<alourie> so it seems
<alourie> ah, and ~ +17C
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe...seems like a good spring day...FOR HOLLAND =P
<alourie> more like summer :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Currently sunny and ~ -13C
<alourie> wow!
<MrChrisDruif> No, summer would be +23 or something
<alourie> ah
<alourie> that's a nice spring day here
<MrChrisDruif> That's why I said for Holland ^_^
<alourie> yea
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off to my parents and stuff...going to do some ice-skating ^_^
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: great, have a nice one :-)
<alourie> I'll get back to work
<MrChrisDruif> Al right, have a good workday
<alourie> thanks
<dholbach> can the email address on https://launchpad.net/~forum-council please be updated?
<jcastro_> buenas mornings
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> Bonjour
<jcastro> ^^ I hate that guy
<snap-l> ?
<dholbach> I'll move the artwork from the UGJ page to a separate one
<dholbach> Jono asked me to clean up the pages a bit
<mhall119> dholbach: the wiki pages?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> jono, oi bacon! :)
<jono> oi oi, savaloy!
<jono> dpm, balloons, dholbach, jcastro, mhall119 IRC meeting in 5
<dpm> jono, all set!
<dholbach> yeehaw
<jono> :-)
<balloons> double time.. fun fun
<jono> lol
<jono> alright
<jono> meetingology, help
<meetingology> jono: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<jono> lol
<jono> how do I start a meeting again?
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  7 16:00:53 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> alright, welcome to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> dholbach, dpm, balloons, jcastro, mhall119 - I hope you are all ready :-)
<dholbach> I wonder what #unlurk does...
<dholbach> #unlurk
<dholbach> hm
<jcastro> I am!
<dholbach> sorry, could not resist :-P
<jcastro> is today G+ day or IRC day?
<jono> dholbach, devastating
<jono> jcastro, today is always IRC
<balloons> #lurk
<jono> I am not sure why there is confusion :-)
<jcastro> excellent! I mean, uh oh!
<jono> Tue: IRC
<balloons> #unlurk
<jono> Wed: G+
<jono> :-)
<balloons> ?
<jcastro> jono: at some point mhall got me all backwards
<jcastro> now I am worthless
<jono> classic mhall119
<dholbach> balloons, probably safe to ignore ;-)
<jono> ok, dholbach, want to kick off
<jono> ?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> it's been a while since I was in our last meeting, so here goes:
<dholbach> bah, I can't copy from tomboy
<technoviking> morning all
<jono> hey technoviking
<dholbach> • UDW: finalised schedule, wrote session descriptions, sent preparation notes to speakers, announced, held UDW, gave 2 sessions, summary blogging and general propaganda!$
<dholbach> • Canonical: discussed with Olli how I could help the PS team with getting more involved in Ubuntu development.
<dholbach> • Dev News: got another two updates out together with bkerensa, moved next issue planning to trello, planned a call with new contributors to the team.
<dholbach> • Dev Advisory team: added lots of people to our trello, reached out to lots of almost-applicants.
<dholbach> • Dev data: investigated broken entries together with Laney. Wrote script to extract data from DB.
<dholbach> • ubuntu.com/developer: discussion of new content.
<dholbach> • Blueprints: reviewed outstanding actions with everyone.
<dholbach> • Dev docs: reviewed update of the look, some licensing issues need looking into, almost there.
<dholbach> • Harvest: uncovered two additional issues: bug 922569, 922570. Got them deployed, Harvest is now working again. Also got Fedora patches back in!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922569 in harvest "'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf3' in position 86: ordinal not in range(128)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922570 in harvest "psycopg2.ProgrammingError: can't adapt" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922570
<dholbach> • Graphs: talked with Michael Hall about Unity stats and merged a couple of changes of his.
<dholbach> ^ mhall119 took over. :)
<dholbach> • UGJ: simplified UGJ page.
<technoviking> whoops meeting sorry
<dholbach> • Sponsorship: piloted myself, announced Sponsorship Friday.
<dholbach> • ARB: talked with David about packaging problems regarding /opt requirement.
<dholbach> • Misc: mail catchup, upgraded my  desktop to precise too, all nice and dandy.
<dholbach> Lots of other small stuff I didn't note down, as usual. :)
<jono> dholbach always pilots himself
<jono> :-)
<dholbach>  /ignore jono
<dholbach> "oops"
<jono> lol
<jono> cool, any questions for dholbach?
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> well done!
<jono> nice, dholbach :-)
<jono> dpm, ready to roll?
<dpm> yes sir!
 * jono high-fives dpm
 * dpm ^5's too
<dpm> So I still had some notes I wrote down for last meeting, which didn't happen, so I'll just post them to pretend I've done more work than I actually did this week...
<dpm> Previous week:
<dpm> - Published the new Software Centre banners for Oneiric - Oil Rush, Corebreach, And Yet It Moves
<jono> haha
<dpm> ;-)
<jcastro> (oilrush looks so good.)
<mhall119> AYIM is fun
<dpm> they're all awesome
<dpm> - Wrote featured apps blog post on developer.ubuntu.com - http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/01/featured-ubuntu-software-centre-apps-for-january-2012/
<dpm> - Wrote a new section on developer.ubuntu.com on how to update existing apps - http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/updating-your-app/
<dpm> - Had a chat with TLE about creating a django webapp to allow translators to upload localized images for ubuntu docs. He already has got a working webapp, and he's waiting to host it somewhere. I set up a Canonistack server, but got stuck at using juju with a django charm
<dpm> - Call with balloons to discuss creating a lightweight set of tests on the wiki for localized images
<dpm> - Contacted Eidete devs to submit their apps in the Software Centre
<dpm> - Had a chat with wendar on how to collaborate with upstream regarding the creation of GTK API docs
<dpm> - Quick chat with dholbach to sort out the license of theme files on d.u.c
<dpm> - Started digging out old translations interview posts on the Fridge to copy them to the translations portal
<dpm> - Contacted a bunch of people to update the status or finish community work items
<dpm> - Added links to the source code for all APIs on developer.ubuntu.com
<dpm> - Call with knitsche about the Complete Simplified Chinese Desktop project - waiting for reply from managers about the plan as discussed at UDS
<dpm>  
<dpm> Last week
<dpm> - Coordinated fix for bug 914667 (i.e. published apps remain as QA pending in the ARB queue) with mvo and achuni
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914667 in developer-portal "Packages in the ARB process should go directly to Published without going to "Ready to Publish"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914667
<dpm> - Created the ubuntu-app-review-contributors team for any members wanting to contribute to reviewing apps without being part of the board - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors
<dpm> Got one member already, if anyone else is interested to help reviewing apps, let me know!
<dpm> - Created a report on the current status of the ARB queue https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/QueueReviewFeb2012Week1
<dpm> - Spent some time off-work to learn about packaging to be more effective (or at least knowledgeable) in helping the ARB. Packaged the http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/qml-memory-game/changes app from Naba Kumar with help from dholbach - thanks!
<dholbach> de nada
<dpm> - Conversations with kyleN, mvo and gekker about the 'Complete Simplified Chinese Desktop translation' project. Answered questions, created a calendar with milestones and proposed schedule
<dpm> :)
<dpm> - UDW session on bringing your apps to Ubuntu. It was fun, had lots of questions, and I think for the first time ever I didn't have the time to finish the content due to the questions!
<dpm> - Got reminded by an e-mail from the People & Culture department that soon it'll be my 3rd year at Canonical - time flies when you're having fun at work ;-)
<jono> woo!
<dpm> :-)
<jcastro> jawesome!
<dpm> and that's my update for today
<dpm> questions anyone?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> any questions?
<dholbach> not from me
<jono> ok!
<mhall119> nor me
<jcastro> nor me, nice job!
<jono> jcastro, you are up
<jcastro> allright!
<jcastro> GOOD MOURNING!
<mhall119> mourning?
<jcastro> ok I will not be pastebinning this report
<mhall119> mourning what?
<jcastro> Alright, first up, juju events
<jcastro> http://juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<jcastro> we've coordinated all our submissions, CFPs, tshirts, charm school, etc.
<jcastro> I am currently looking for someone who might be interested in covering Europe
<jcastro> so if you're going to a European cloud event, let me know!
<jcastro> We're also planning our 2nd ever webinar on March 8th (details not solid yet, so it's unannounced)
<jcastro> this will be a more formal virtual charm school
<jcastro> with myself and Clint
<jcastro> new charms this week, Keystone (openstack) and the launchpad oops tool
<jcastro> just in case you want to run oops at home, now you can!
<jcastro> this week I will be concentrating on 2 things:
<jcastro> a) smoothing out charm review submissions (which shouldn't be hard, it's pretty lightweight)
<jcastro> and b) Generating slides and handouts and stuff for the Charm Schools themselves
<jcastro> Other things:
<jcastro> Linking up with IS and ISD with the forums council to make sure the forum upgrade process is rolling forward
<jcastro> the test server should hit 4.x this week!
<jono> awesome!
<jcastro> and that's the major ones, my day-to-day stuff is here: https://trello.com/board/juju-growth/4ec1696da3f94bd2ea5b2b01 and https://trello.com/board/community-team/4e6febfb247e35000000aab1
<jcastro> if you want the details
<jcastro> that's all I got, smoke if you got em
<jono> questions, folks?
<mhall119> jcastro: dpm: what's the state of juju for django?
<jcastro> not very good
<jcastro> well, let me rephrase, good, just not working
<jcastro> needs a review/bugfix/once over
<mhall119> is that because it's a framework, not an app, or does it just need some extra polish?
<jcastro> It'll be on my next hitlist.
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, it needs work, and noodles will not be working on it anytime soon, so it needs to be adopted
<jcastro> yeah so he was working on it, then not, and it just needs to be brought up to speed and make sure it works, etc.
<mhall119> have you talked to stuartm about getting ISD to adopt it?
<jcastro> oooh, should I?
<mhall119> they're not in the cloud yet, but I know they were looking at improving their devops toolbox
<jcastro> ok, I'll take that item on then and ping him
<mhall119> cool
<jono> ok
<jono> balloons, you are up next :-)
<jono> balloons, ?
<balloons> kk
<balloons> here we go
<balloons> helped place call for HUD testing
<balloons> helped place a call for unity testing, resulting in good feedback and  bug fixing for unity team
<balloons> spoke with Tedg and pitti about testing from ubuntu-bug and ppa's, how to fix the issue with reporting bugs we noticed in the initial calls for testing
<balloons> used those experiences and new knowledgebase to put together new workflow for testing, to be put to test very soon :-)
<balloons> also spoke with tedg about internal workflows and discussed how projects do QA and use launchpad
<balloons> put together ubuntu QA landscape document to document the different QA teams and began work and soliciting feedback on how QA is structured
<balloons> follow-up with case conductor folks and prep for pilot release
<balloons> plan new requirements for case conductor with Cam and gema
<balloons> help with udw session planning -- we have several QA related sessions, including one from cprofitt on ubuntu "problem" lifecycle
<balloons> I think that's it from me ;-)
<jono> alright
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<jcastro> nice work over there balloons
<jcastro> o/
<mhall119> balloons: I couldn't get checkbox-unity to run under a guest session
<mhall119> is that a known issue?
<balloons> ohh really?
<mhall119> it wanted sudo, but the guest account didn't have it
<balloons> no it's recommended you run it under guest account actually
<mhall119> hmmm, I got the password dialog, and that's as far as I could go
<jono> balloons, what is the current status of the Case Conductor pilot?
<jono> balloons, helloooo!
<jono> :-)
<balloons> i type slow
<balloons> hehe
<jono> lol
<balloons> current status is that we're ready to roll out the pilot, and want to test chamr this week..
<jono> ok cool
<balloons> case conductor is in sort of a beta like status I would call it. depending on what we find, we could actually have folks using the software
<balloons> but we can definitely test the charm again and I want to do so
<jono> any ETA when we can get something for the community to play with?
<jcastro> stefano will look at charming it tonight, but a bunch of it has been waiting for it to actually work
<jono> ok cool
<jono> alright
<jcastro> (not as a dig to upstream but it's close)
<balloons> sometime between now and March :-) if the charm looks good when we deploy again, possibly sooner
<jono> balloons, sweet
<jono> mhall119, you are up next
<mhall119> alright, I'm going to do as dpm did, and cover some things from our missed week
<dpm> that's the spirit
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> - Created HUD documentation on the wiki the day it was announced
<mhall119> - Worked out details of a patch pilot program for DX with Tim.  He wanted more info from our statistics, which led to...
<mhall119> - Create more merge proposal stats, borrowing heavily from udd-sponsorship-stats
<mhall119> and
<mhall119> - Taking over partial control of unity-stats from dholbach, moving it into an actual lp project (unity-stats), with an actual team (unity-stat-dev)
<dholbach> good work
<mhall119> and also inviting members of DX to be part of that team, so they can contribute to gathering unity stats
<mhall119> - Reached out to XBMC developers, per jcastro's discussions with them at SCaLE, to make sure they know we're not competing with them, and want to work with them as much as possible
<mhall119> - Created a formal report for SUMO as an option for help.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ You might be interested in that, since many of the mozilla technologies probably are the same in Case Conductor
<mhall119> - Created a set of recommendations around the creation of Unity lenses, to try and keep then content-centric and prevent the proliferation of per-source lenses
<mhall119> - Createde an outline for cleaning up unity.ubuntu.com/get-involved
<mhall119> - Got singlet upgraded to Unity 5, packaged and (almost) into Universe with kenvandine's help
<mhall119> - Contacted a Gnome intern who is working on GTG improvements, she had mentioned wanting to make a GTG unity lens in her blog, will be working with her to try and bring that about
<mhall119> - Held 2.5 sessions for UDW! \o/
<jono> \o/
<mhall119> - Created a list of the most popular apps to target for better Unity integration
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<jcastro> he's unstoppable
<mhall119> - Work with Will Cooke on the TV team, preparing for opening it up to more community involvement
<mhall119> - Discussed with the ARB about allowing separate packages for scopes and lenses to depend on eachother in the extras repo (escalated to the technical board now)
<dpm> mhall119, ah, I was going to ask about that: I haven't followed the discussion of relaxing requirements for lenses in extras.u.c outside of what's been said on the ARB mailing list. Has there been any interesting reply from the TB?
<jono> dpm, not yet
<mhall119> not from the TB, no
<dpm> no worries, thanks for the update
<mhall119> - Created a list of known Lenses/Scopes for Unity (nearly 60 of them!), and identifying which ones are ready for sending to the ARB (pending resolution of the package dependencies mentioned above)
<mhall119> - Brought up the lack of BAMF documentation with DX, bugs already exist to resolve it, but it's on someone's TODO list now
<mhall119> that's it for me, any questions?
<jcastro> hey so out of the 60 lenses
<jcastro> how many are you targetting to hit USC for 12.04?
<jcastro> (I am assuming they're not all complete)
<mhall119> 16 are currently compatible with Unity 5
<mhall119> 4 are already in USC for oneiric, so those should be easy
<jono> ok, I am going to go now as we need to wrap soon
<jono> and I have another call
<mhall119> the rest need packaging, david calle is going to work on a "template packaging branch" until we have something better in quickly
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<jono>  * Burndown is looking great: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html
<jono>  * App devs:
<jono>     - Trying to free up web dev resources to focus on developer.ubuntu.com. Unlikely, so the site is being put into maintenance mode.
<jono>     - Working with David and the ARB to refine the process.
<jono>     - Coordinating with the Consumer Apps Team around how we can expedite apps through the review process,
<jono>  * Upstreams:
<jono>     - Working to get an exception to the extras dependency rule to unblock lenses and scopes going into the software center.
<jono>     - Got the metrics put in place for tracking Unity community growth.
<jono>     - Working with Michael around getting a new IA in place for unity.ubuntu.com.
<jono>     - Working with Michael and the DX team to put a patch pilot scheme in place to get the merge proposals reviewed on a regular cadence.
<jono>     - Defined key upstream targets for Unity integration and support.
<jono>  * QA Strategy:
<jono>     - Working with Nick to put together a refined QA community structure proposal.
<jono>     - Creating a repeatable process for Nick to deliver testing around key components (e.g. Unity) and deliver a dashboard of testing results.
<jono>  * Devs:
<jono>     - Re-focusing a little more on dev growth and getting the sponsorship queue in place.
<jono>     - Worked with Daniel to get the metrics in place.
<jono>  * Juju:
<jono>     - Coordinating around some expectations of growth.
<jono>     - Coordinating Mark Shuttleworth keynotes for OSCON / Velocity.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Global Jam:
<jono>     - Organized a meeting to get the jam going rolling.
<jono>     - Created and released a video for how to organize an event: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/02/07/ubuntu-global-jam-call-for-events-2/
<jono>     - Created some mock-ups for the event page and a community dashboard on the weekend of the event - Michael is on these.
<jono>  * Testing:
<jono>     - Testing the HUD, Unity 5.x, Ubuntu One, and a frustrating Intel wireless bug.
<jono>  * Worked on the Ubuntu Accomplishments Spec:
<jono>     - A furious week of hacking - I spent all last weekend and every evening getting weird and obsessed about this project.
<jono>     - I now have a fully working prototype. Just need to finish pulling some pieces together.
<jono>     - I need people to help write some scripts to query Launchpad for accomplishments! Email me at jono@ubuntu.com if you can help! :-)
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>     - Finalized sponsorship plans and announced it.
<jono>     - Starting to review UDS plans and gathering stake-holder requirements.
<jono>  * Working on a I Make Ubuntu design brief with the design team.
<jono>  * Various Canonical community consultancy projects: OEM Team, Parternerships team. Helping the community to flow like a river. :-)
<jono>  * Provided some community growth data for the Canonical Quarterly Business Review - things are looking good.
<jono>  * Worked on some clarifications around Canonical not sponsoring Jonathan Riddell to work on Kubuntu anymore.
<jono>  * Various other bits...
<jono> any final questions before I need to run?
<dholbach> not from me :)
<dpm> jono, so you had to have points and subpoints in your notes... you showoff!
<jono> lol
<mhall119> re: the developer portal, is there anything that needs doing that the community can contribute to?
<dpm> mhall119, yes,
<jono> mhall119, it might be a good idea for dpm to prepare a list of things the community could contribute to
<mhall119> cool
<dpm> mhall119, we're going to be focusing on maintenance, so there are a bunch of web bugs someone with web dev experience could tackle
 * mhall119 knows people with web dev experience ;)
<dpm> happy to prepare a list of things the community can do
<dpm> :-)
<jcastro> heh
<jono> ok folks, cool
<jono> I have to prep for my next call
<jono> thanks for the meeting!
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  7 16:58:57 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-02-07-16.00.moin.txt
<jcastro> technoviking: can you push what you had for the phpbb charm to launchpad?
<jcastro> I can finish off that badboy
<balloons> hey dholbach,mhall119 i was hoping you could help sme with some launchpad metrics
<dholbach> balloons, what are you looking for?
<balloons> if I have a bu-tag, can you give me some pretty graphs about it? like # of bugs reported, who reported bugs, etc etc
<mhall119> balloons: you can probably re-use parts of lp:unity-stats
<balloons> ohh where can i see unity-stats in action?
<mhall119> it has graphs for bugs taged as 'bitesize' for example
<dholbach> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<balloons> yes.. good stuff.. not sure what all I want to graph.. but essentially I'm wanting to get a set of good metrics after we do a round of testing on something like.. say unity :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: ahhh dude, Contribution Wait time is clutch
<mhall119> clutch?
<jcastro> key, "awesome".
<mhall119> I need to check that graph, it doesn't seem to be changing as much as it should...
<jcastro> sorry my vocabulary isn't working for you today
<jcastro> mhall119: "Good Mourning" is a metal thing.
<mhall119> I'm not as hip as you, jcastro :)
<jcastro> it's like, morning, but brutal, so it becomes mourning.
<jcastro> keep up son
 * mhall119 can't keep up with you kids and your fancy slang
<mhall119> and your loud music
<jcastro> hey so anyway, do you guys think we still need a mini sprint?
<balloons> fo siszle
<mhall119> need or want?
<jcastro> from your reports it sounds like you guys are doing way better than me anyway. :)
<dholbach> oh yeah, what about the team sprint in Cairo?
<mhall119> wha?
<dholbach> we've been talking about it forever but never did it
<balloons> so jcastro I was double meeting so a bit out of it for our team meeting.. do you know stefano's schedule this week?
<jcastro> I would love that
<jcastro> balloons: he should be free during his non-work time
<jcastro> balloons: I think once he gets it running the charm will be trivial
<balloons> it should be trivial at this point
<balloons> I'd like to just circle back and hit the go button again.. in theory, it should *just work*
<cjohnston> 3/10
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> HUGS
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> there is a new beta of xwax I have to play with :)
<cjohnston> o/
<jcastro> anyone know offhand when the next america's board is?
<czajkowski> this week some time?
<czajkowski> I know EMEA is tonight
<czajkowski> jcastro: 16th Feburary is America
<jcastro> ta
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> had to check mail/wiki
<czajkowski> pretty sure I'm going to bounce about the living room
<czajkowski> not able to sit :D
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: congrats!
<czajkowski> jcastro: Thank you :)
<cprofitt> yes, congrats!! Canonical is getting a very dedicated and passionate person!!
<nigelb> czajkowski: \o/ What do you oin as? :)
<nigelb> *join
<balloons> awesome news!
<czajkowski> launchpad support specalist
<nigelb> Nice!
<pangolin> Congrats czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<pangolin> Canonical is taking all of our good people :(
<nigelb> "czajkowski deactivated by czajkowski" <3
<nigelb> Best thing to see :)
<jono> czajkowski, hey!
<czajkowski> jono: howdy
<cprofitt> nice video jono
<jono> thanks cprofitt :-)
<koolhead17> jono: what are we supposed to do during the Ubuntu Global Jam: Call For Events!
<jono> koolhead17, organize an event :-)
<koolhead17> it is notthing formal kind
<koolhead17> correct
<koolhead17> like register and all
<koolhead17> barcamp type
<jono> koolhead17, watch the video :-)
<koolhead17> and am least interested in registering any LOCO
 * koolhead17 checks
<mhall119> koolhead17: if you register your event on loco.ubuntu.com, that way we can at least include it in the list of participating locos
<nigelb> koolhead17: ohai! I'll be in chennai this weekend! We should meet :)
<nigelb> (actually, all of next week too)
<koolhead17> nigelb: i will not be in Chennai both weeks unfortunately
<nigelb> koolhead17: fun
<koolhead17> nigelb: gnunify :P
<koolhead17> mhall119: isnt registering at loco a big pain with tonnes of procedures
 * koolhead17 checks the website
<mhall119> koolhead17: if the loco team already exists in Launchpad, it should already be in loco.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> koolhead17: dammit :P
<mhall119> then all you need to do is add your global jam event
<mhall119> nigelb can help you do that, of course ;)
<koolhead17> mhall119: i was more interested in calling a lug session and ubuntufying it
<koolhead17> :P
<mhall119> koolhead17: as long as you get one other person there and talk about Ubuntu, I'd like to see it represented on the loco portal
<koolhead17> mhall119: okey!! then am registering one!! :D
<jono> mhall119, what is the status on the website updates?
<koolhead17> nigelb: i will be very happy in case you organize one in blr
<nigelb> koolhead17: I doubt I have the bandwidth for that.
<mhall119> jono: functionality is mostly there, Ronnie is helping me with the layouts
<koolhead17> nigelb: where are you working now? mozilla
<jono> mhall119, awesome
<mhall119> he should be
<nigelb> koolhead17: hasgeek.
<koolhead17> nigelb: don`t you have life apart from there :P
 * koolhead17 hides
 * nigelb kicks koolhead17 
<koolhead17> BTW mhall119 jono i have officially completed 1 year in my workplace and we are all Ubuntu :D
<jono> koolhead17, nice!
<mhall119> koolhead17: awesome
<koolhead17> going to blog soon about it. :D
 * koolhead17 has given lots of trouble to Daviey during these time!! :P
<mhall119> I'm all for giving trouble to Daviey
<nigelb> Yeah, me too.
<nigelb> He gave us summit. We haven't yet taken enough revenge for that.
<nigelb> 20
<nigelb> ugh
<koolhead17> nigelb: do we have list of folks who are actively into contributing to Ubuntu from around India? i know only 4 of you so far
<balloons> koolhead17, desktop and server ubuntu?
<koolhead17> balloons: ubuntu is ubuntu. :)
 * koolhead17 is server/cloud guy though
<nigelb> koolhead17: No such list.
<koolhead17> mhall119: am thinking of posting it to our LUG  mailing list first and then register it to the LOCO sounds good!! :)
<czajkowski> koolhead17: as long as it's pushed as an Ubuntu event and not lug fine :)
<nigelb> woah. No popey.
<czajkowski> he's offline
<koolhead17> czajkowski: i been known as Ubuntu pusher in my Lug so not at all an issue!! :P
<czajkowski> it happens from time to time
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: are you based in blr?
<m4n1sh> koolhead17: yes
<koolhead17> are you planning to organize one this time? or like nigelb your also stuck with your work
<m4n1sh> what is happening
<m4n1sh> nigelb: any event?
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: i came to know about the global jam
<m4n1sh> yup
<m4n1sh> in april?
<nigelb> I don't have the bandwidth to plan anything.
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: 2nd – 4th March 2012 jono blog says
 * m4n1sh opens http://www.jonobacon.org/
<m4n1sh> yes. I can
<m4n1sh> remotely?
<m4n1sh> or meeting physically?
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: are you thinking to organize similar event in Bangalore to enlighten some fresh blood?
<koolhead17> if you need me i can come there on one weekend
<koolhead17> ;-)
<m4n1sh> I need nigelb help
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: nigelb is too busy, ask coolbhavi
<koolhead17> he is in blr too
<m4n1sh> will try to ask
<m4n1sh> cant guarantee
<m4n1sh> just recovered
<koolhead17> and if i feel need of yours you can come over and stay at my place
<m4n1sh> was on medical rest
<koolhead17> hmm coolbhavi u mean
<m4n1sh> yes, some place would be fine
<m4n1sh> no.. me
<m4n1sh> i was on rest
<m4n1sh> so need some indoor place
<m4n1sh> for any work
<koolhead17> ooh !! what happ to u
<m4n1sh> cant be in open all the time.. dust allergy
<m4n1sh> nothign much.. eye surgery
<m4n1sh> so dust prevention
<m4n1sh> so need indoor location, no cafers etc
<m4n1sh> *cafes
<koolhead17> mhall119: your suggestion would be appreciated :P
<koolhead17> m4n1sh: well you better stay indoor then, these is no road/place AFAIK in india where there be no dust :P
<m4n1sh> yup
<mhall119> koolhead17: coffee shops, internet cafes, schools, etc
<mhall119> all good venues
<koolhead17> mhall119: an engg college am aiming at. with nice slide "ABC of Ubuntu contribution"
<jcastro> jono: I'd like a G+ sync at your convenience.
<jcastro> I need maybe .... 10 ish minutes
<jono> jcastro, np
<technoviking> jcastro: should have free time later this week to work on the charms
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> jcastro, can we do Skype?
<jcastro> sure.
<jono> jcastro, actually, G+ is fine if you like
 * jcastro tablets up
<jcastro> whatever is fine for me
<jono> one sec
<czajkowski> mmm pizza
<jono> jcastro, lets do Skype, no headset here
<jono> I am in the studio
<jcastro> cooh
<jono> mhall119, do we have an ETA yet on when the UGJ things will land?
<mhall119> tomorrow hopefully
<mhall119> I have a less than stellar layout that we can land anyway, but Ronnie is looking over it tonight to try and make it better
<mhall119> there are some other LTP branches that I would like to review and land too, before deploying
<mhall119> I'm working on the nicer /globaljam url now
<technoviking> you need ubuntujams.com
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> which other LTP branches?
<cjohnston> I have user profile stuff that is nearly there for Summit... once its finished there, it will be super easy to move to LTP
<balloons> it's funny.. i am relearning unity now that i have 2 launcher bars (because of 2 monitors).. I'm starting to stop moving my mouse across to screens to the launcher on the left.. it's really interesting conceptually to be able to think of each monitor as a separate, yet complete desktop
<cjohnston> I agree
<cjohnston> balloons: the only thing I've found, and have filed a bug, is dragging a window from one to the other sucks
<balloons> yes, got the bug number? i'll add affects me on it
<balloons> drives me crazy
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> bug #926791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926791 in unity "When dragging a window across screens, the mouse gets 'stuck'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926791
<cjohnston> i also cant stand how your last search stays up on the dash
<balloons> it's not supposed to.. according to the unity checkbox tests
<cjohnston> no, it is
<cjohnston> give me a minute and ill find that bug
<balloons> really? then yea.. add me to it
<balloons> :-)
<cjohnston> balloons: bug #926762 was my report.. bug #914759 is what says it should be like that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926762 in unity "[regression] Upon opening dash, the previous search is still displayed" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926762
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914759 in ayatana-design "Dash - Make statefulness of Dash Home and Dash Lenses consistent" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914759
<balloons> hmm.. yea, design change
<jcastro> balloons: I don't like the double launchers on a twinview set up
<jcastro> It will be great on laptops though
<balloons> jcastro, yes, first thing I asked didrocks after installing was how to turn off the second launcher
<cjohnston> i think i may like it
<balloons> basically I was asking for a design enhancement to allow a launcher (or not) on a specific screen
<cjohnston> right
<balloons> 3 screens, 1 launcher, or 2.. or even 3 ;-)
<cjohnston> i like not having to go from far right to far left
<AlanBell> hmm, maybe I should turn on the html output writer if jono is going to link to the meetingology output direct
<AlanBell> done
<bkerensa> hmm 12.04 login screen broke
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> the password field seems to have shrunk
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-08
<bkerensa> jcastro: You seen this: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dex0VXK2RrA/TvHTcuOLSyI/AAAAAAAAA3k/T47A1vkX_VA/jwCampaign.png
<bkerensa> we should remix it :P
<nigelb> ejat: ping. See PM.
<ejat> !pong nigelb
<ubot2> Factoid 'pong nigelb' not found
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey jono, hey czajkowski
<jono> hey dholbach
<bkerensa> hello jono, hi czajkowski
 * czajkowski waggles her finger at jono 
<jono> hey czajkowski :-)
<jono> hey bkerensa
<jono> dholbach, I created info about adding accomplishments btw at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating
<dholbach> nice
<jono> I still need to go through and double-check all the installation instructions work fine
<jono> checking now
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<dholbach> I have a bunch on my TODO for today - I hope to get to contributing a few small things
<bkerensa> jono: What are these accomplishments? Is this like Foursquare Badges meets Ubuntu? :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes
<bkerensa> Huh
<jono> bkerensa, http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/29/more-ubuntu-accomplishments-hacking/
<bkerensa> But the badges are only seen by the user or are they tracked on some website?
<jono> bkerensa, they are on your system
<jono> and they will synced across U1 machines
<jono> I am still putting it all together but I have the core of it working
<bkerensa> Interesting stuff
<jono> yeah it is pretty awesome :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I'm in the kubuntu chan so when you ping later I will just review scrollback and tag team as needed... Now I think my bed summons
<bkerensa> Good Night!
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<dholbach> thanks a bunch bkerensa
<jono> ok, bed for me
<jono> night all!
<nigelb> [6~[6~74
<nigelb> ugh
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, balloons, jcastro: where did we decide we'd put tasks for UGJ participants to work on?
<dholbach> is it the UGJ wiki page?
<dholbach> if so I'll add something to it
<dholbach> and invite developers to add some stuff for contributors who feel comfortable working on it
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, the front page in the wiki
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, how does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam look for a start?
<mhall119> dholbach: jono wanted it on loco.u.c/globaljam
<mhall119> which is what I've been working on
<mhall119> but that only editable by loco-council and ltp admins
<czajkowski> mhall119: are all global events going to go on the ltp ?
<dholbach> mhall119, ok until then I'll ask everyone to update the wiki and we make sure we get the content on the LTP as soon as it's all up and running - sounds good?
<mhall119> czajkowski: since the jams are specifically in-person events, it makes sense for them to be on LTP
<dholbach> unless you prefer everyone to mail the LC / LTP admins?
<mhall119> dholbach: building it on the wiki is a good idea, I think
<dholbach> ok cool
<mhall119> czajkowski: but I don't think all global community events will make sense to have on LTP
<czajkowski> mhall119: well thats what I was kinda wondering why some content will go on there and not all, and whos call it is ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: we already have global jams on LTP
<czajkowski> yup but not the info, as just wonder why
<czajkowski> no biggie
<mhall119> you mean the list of stuff that dholbach was asking about?
<s-fox> Hello.
<bkerensa> hi dholbach :D
<dholbach> hey bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> This morning is glorious
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice
<bkerensa> dholbach: They are quite silent :)
<dholbach> they probably first have to find their way into it - it was a hard question to start with
 * balloons has spent all morning wondering what LTP might mean.. LTP = loco team portal :-) Yay for being awake!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119 all set for our hangout?
<jcastro> o/
<mhall119> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<mhall119> dang keyboard :(
<dpm> all set here
<dholbach> yep
<balloons> argh this needs to get on my calendar.. i knew it was this mornig
<bkerensa> =o
<jono> balloons, are you with us?
<balloons> incoming
<balloons> laptop didn't like trying to do video and audio.. bang crash :-) moved to desktop
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> jono: When you going to get G+ Hangout Live? :)
<jono> bkerensa, no idea
<cprofitt> dholbach: great work on the wiki page
<cprofitt> I will begin pushing that out in NA tonight
<dholbach> bkerensa, ok, call is over - I'll start writing a few bits about the interview
<dholbach> but probably not finish today, but tomorrow my morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok then... I'm likely going to go nap... I didn't intend to be up so early :)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<balloons> jcastro, dpm, mhall119, dholbach, jono can someone send me the invite for the 11 am meeting?
 * balloons REALLY enjoyed spamming everyone's pc with a notification
<jono> balloons, you should have an invite
<dpm> jono, just a sec, switching to ethernet and reconnecting
<jono> dpm, np
<balloons> jono, thanks :-)
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
 * balloons waves
<bkerensa> sad =/ while doing a interview of a new contributor their response to one question was "I still do not know how to get involved with Ubuntu but I am a maintainer with Debian"
<bkerensa> hmm I will have to send him some links
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, that reminds me, I need to re-connect with the web team about our ubuntu.com/participate do-over
<bkerensa> indeed
<jono> mhall119, any idea who maintains the p.u.c codebase?
<Pici> p = planet? packages? pici?
<mhall119> jono: no idea
<jono> Pici, planet
<jono> sorry
<jono> mhall119, could be fun to add a small Twitter feed there as well as a small feed for voices.canonical.com so people can click those links if they want
<bkerensa> sheesh :P a venue wanted to charge me $75 a hour for our global jam
<bkerensa> :D
 * AlanBell sees in an email that the ARB team is a volunteer thing?
<cjohnston> Who maintains the Pici codebase is a good question
<jono> AlanBell, yup
 * balloons just discovered new appearance applet.. auto-hide with high sensitivity ftw!
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: are there 2 of you on G+ now ?
<jono> czajkowski, yup - home and canonical
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: when you add a picture can you make it different
<jono> czajkowski,  I wish it only showed my home one
<czajkowski> seeing a lot of people have 2 acs now but with the same pics and doesnt click which one is which
<pleia2> jono: going to announce the global jam on loco-contacts? (that's where I usually forward from for my team, I could just email your blog post though)
<jono> pleia2, if you could post, that would be great
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> sure thing
<jono> thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-09
<cjohnston> jono: are we going to start doing the weekly loco call again?
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, I would like to
<cjohnston> ok... i just know we still had it on the schedule but hadnt had one in quite a while
<cjohnston> fwiw jono, daker is the new PM for LTP, and I am the PM for summit
<jono> cjohnston, oh awesome
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> that would be interesting a weekly hangout for loco contacts on each continent
<bkerensa> :P
 * nigelb waves
<mhall119> bkerensa: +1
<bkerensa> mhall119: For hangouts?
<bkerensa> hello jono :D
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono do you by any chance know what kwaimuk, mulberry and humboldt  .canonical.com are?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> My system calls home to them quite a bit and another hostname or two
<bkerensa> :D
<Tm_T> bkerensa: ssssshhh, don't ruin our secret plan!
<nigelb> lol
<dpm> good morning everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> nigelb, can we take http://daniel.holba.ch/review/ down?
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, I'm trying to help someone from the translations community who's working on a django project to allow translation of ubuntu-docs images. He's wondering whether the SECRET_KEY value is required at all in settings.py - looking at the LD code, it seems it isn't. Do you know anything about this value?
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/settings.py#L85
<dholbach> dpm, it's set in local_settings.py
<dholbach> so we don't have to share the actual value in the bzr branch
<dpm> dholbach, ah, then that file is only stored in the server where the service is running, right?
<dholbach> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/settings/#secret-key
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dpm> dholbach, thanks, that answers the question. Yeah, I had read the docs, but they don't mention standard practice in keeping the values in a safe place out of VCS
<dpm> dholbach, we've already mistakenly shared the value on bzr. Do you happen to know whether we can just generate a new one, hide it in local_settings.py and forget about it? Or can it only be generated at the start of a project?
<dholbach> yes
<dpm> yes to 'we can just generate a new one...'?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<daker> hi
<mhall119> dpm: as far as I know, the SECRET_KEY is really only used for generating session cookies
<dholbach> who has some pro tips to embed youtube videos into a wordpress post?
<dholbach> for some reason it does not show up
<dholbach> it always gets removed again
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-13/
<mhall119> dholbach: did you paste it into the Visual editor or the HTML editor?
<dpm> dholbach, you've probably already tried that, but I usually just add the url and it works on te post, although then they don't seem to show up when syndicated to the planet
<dholbach> mhall119, I pasted the suggested embed stuff into the html view
<dholbach> dpm, "add the url"?
<dpm> yeah, just the youtube url
<dholbach> dpm, add it where?
<dpm> wait, let me see how I did it last time
<iBkerensa> dholbach: heading to office
<mhall119> oh no, bkerensa has gone Apple
<dholbach> aha
<bkerensa> mhall119:  There is no Ubuntu phone yet :P but I do want to get a droid... iphone is killing me
<daker> dholbach, like this : [youtube=http://youtube.com/w/?v=_dIya1aJJKA]
<dholbach> daker, in the end I just pasted the link to the video in there and removed all the surrounding <p> tags
<dholbach> really weird
<dholbach> but it worked
<mhall119> dholbach: wordpress must do some magic handling for youtube urls
<bkerensa> mhall119: This is wordpress magic http://i.imgur.com/DE7t4.png
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> dholbach: I didn't realized you had switched your hackergotchi to that picture
<jcastro> it is excellent!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> I'd love to go back there again
<jcastro> "Daniel of Morocco"
<dholbach> the desert particularly was just great
<dholbach> I still have some jam made of dates here - we got it as a present - it's awesome
<daker> dholbach, at the night the temperature is 0° right now
<dholbach> daker, in Rabat/Salé?
<daker> yes
<dholbach> NUTS
<jo-erlend> daker, you're lucky :)
<daker> it snows at Dakhla
<dholbach> wow
<daker> in Algeria too it snows on the desert
<jo-erlend> in Oslo, 0deg sounds pretty nice. Time to hit the beach and catch some rays! :)
<daker> jo-erlend, 0° it's very very very very cold
<dholbach> daker, in the guide book it said something like "Morocco is a cold country with a hot sun."
<dholbach> so that it gets cold at night surprised me at first, but after I read the sentence it made sense :)
<jcastro> deserts are alwats cold, people think deserts never get cold
<jo-erlend> daker, not when you're used to -15 to -20 :)
<jcastro> I'm from Michigan and the coldest I've ever been in my life was in a desert in california
<jcastro> jo-erlend: it's the change that gets you, not the absolute temperature
<jcastro> 100 in the day dropping to like 40 at night is brutal
<jo-erlend> I really hope you're talking Fahrenheit now. :)
<jo-erlend> 100 deg celsius is never anything other than deadly :)
<jo-erlend> daker, was that 0deg fahrenheit?
<dholbach> yeah, the night in the desert we had -4°C and around 30°C during the day - during the summer the differences are probably bigger :)
<dholbach> jo-erlend, AFAIK there's just 3 countries using Fahrenheit - the USA, Belize and some other I forgot
<daker> jo-erlend, celsius
<jo-erlend> dholbach, we've had days like that in Norway too. I think last winter, we went from 25+ to 25- in one day. Fairly extreme stuff. That wasn't the same place though, if I remember correctly.
<jo-erlend> we have -8C here now. That's kinda nice. :)
<jo-erlend> during the olympics on Lillehammer in 1994, we had -40C to -50C. That was seriously cold. A lot less humidity there than in Oslo, though, so even though it was only -20something in Oslo, it felt quite a bit colder.
<jcastro> It's 21C here in Florida!
<jcastro> though, rain 2 days in a row, I don't know what's up with that
<jo-erlend> jcastro,  that's just about perfect! I prefer 19-20 though, but 21 is good :)
<jcastro> I prefer any weather where I can wear shorts.
<jo-erlend> 10+ then? :)
<dholbach> jo-erlend, I guess you can be lucky you live in the south of norway :)
<jo-erlend> dholbach, usually. The weather is so strange these days. Last year, they had summer in Tromsø while we had winter in Oslo.
<dholbach> I couldn't bear winter in the North of Norway
<dholbach> dark all the time
<dholbach> no, not for me
<snap-l> jcastro: It's -1.1C here.
<jo-erlend> I love the night sky, so I love dark nights.
<jcastro> snap-l: yeah but you have hockey
<snap-l> jcastro: Yep. Can't do much skating in 21C
<jcastro> though the NHL app on my tablet live streams games, it's awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: just wait until summer, it'll rain almost every day
<snap-l> jcastro: We're never getting you back in MI are we? :)
<snap-l> jcastro: Can't compete with Niko McBrain and 21C
<mhall119> snap-l: shorts and sandals on Christmas morning?  Yeah, he's not going back
<snap-l> mhall119: You can still wear shorts and sandals on Christmas morning
<mhall119> I noticed in our team hangout yesterday that everyone was wearing a jacket except us Florida guys
<snap-l> You'll be finding part of your butt on the ground from frostbite when you walk to the carm though.
<dpm> hey everyone, could you give me a hand promoting the 'top 10 apps' post? It's on all the @ubuntuappdev accounts (Twitter, FB, G+) and on reddit http://www.reddit.com/tb/phqf0 - if someone could help spreading the word/voting, that'd be awesome, thanks!
<dpm> Same for http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3571072 I've been experimenting with hacker news
<bkerensa> dpm: stumbleupon
<bkerensa> :D
<dpm> yeah, that's the next one. I was just getting fed up with creating all sorts of accounts :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: man you're crazy, the web tweetdeck is awesome
<jcastro> snap-l: it's looking likely that I will probably end up back in MI, all depends on what Jill can find
<snap-l> jcastro: figured that was the deciding factor
<jcastro> basically the only one, I can live anywhere I have good internet
 * snap-l starts cutting floridian cables. ;)
<snap-l> using the power of my attack squirrel army.
<daker> ahah so bye bye €
<mhall119> snap-l: Florida ISPs don't need your help
<mhall119> they're pretty good at ruining connections all on their own
<snap-l> muhahahahaha
<snap-l> Er, I mean "oh really?"
<snap-l> do go on?
<balloons> i think it's just the cable users who have issues :-)
<balloons> the speed is slow for the cost in comparision to the rest of the world, but i've always had stability
<mhall119> balloons: must not be on Brighthouse then
 * mhall119 forgets who the g-ville monopoly is
<balloons> no.. no matter where i live, everyone hates on the cable isp
<balloons> who is always an evil monopoly
<mhall119> my Verizon FiOS experience actually made me to back to Brighthouse
<balloons> so i always take dsl, use my own equipment, and have linux handle the pptp connection, etc
<snap-l> knock on router, I've been  happy with WOW!
<balloons> rock solid
<snap-l> Could stand to have better than 8/1, but it works.
<balloons> i don't get 10 MBps down/up but i do get a good connection.. I think it's 6/2?
<balloons> i downloaded a ubuntu iso once in 2 seconds.. thanksgiving day on the internal network at UF when I worked there. I was one of maybe a dozen people for a REALLY big fast connection. I could pull a huge amount of data quickly
<balloons> honestly, the slow hard drive speeds may have started to be a factor :-p
<snap-l> Apparently WOW! now as 15/1
<snap-l> Wish they'd lift the upload cap to 2
<balloons> ohh mhall119 for the record i think it's cox cable in gville?
<mhall119> sounds familiar
<mhall119> has anyone heard from jono today?
<balloons> hmm.. no dice
<jono> mhall119, sorry, going to be a few mins late
<jono> can we start in 10 mins or so?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> thanks mhall119
<nigelb> dholbach: yeah, go ahead.
<nigelb> dholbach: (sorry, out of town and sort of sporadic this week and next)
<dholbach> nigelb, ok
<jono> mhall119, sorry, nearly done
<mhall119> np
<jono> mhall119, lets chat when I am done with Rick
<mhall119> jono: the only other thing I was going to bring up today was the loco team portal work I linked you to already
<jono> mhall119, yeah, I would like to discuss that more
<jono> and review the upstream targets list
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: jono if ye want a hand with the ltp shout
<jono> czajkowski, :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://91.189.93.80:8001/events/globaljam/
<czajkowski> mhall119: nice
<jono> mhall119, does Skype work for you?
<jono> I am calling from my phone
<jono> Skype on my phoen
<jono-locodir> hey hey
<cjohnston> he's trying to clone himself
<jono-locodir> beware!
<mhall119> jono: skype if fine, logged in now
<jono-locodir> thanks mhall119
<jono> lunch, brb
<jcastro> jono: call in 10?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> just gonna make a coffee first
<jono> jcastro, need to do Skype
<jono> sound is broken here
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> this is why I got a tablet, it's the only way to get reliable skype
<jono> jcastro, are you online?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> http://expertlabs.aaas.org/thinkup-launcher/
<jono> mhall119, can you mail me when the l.u.c stuff gets submitted to IS?
<jono> just so I know the ball is rolling
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> balloons, nice work on the Google form for the testing :-)
<jono> balloons, has Ken responded yet?
<balloons> :-) yes. I felt silly for not doing it to star twith
<balloons> he's hoping to have things ready tomorrow.. if not, not week early
<jono> awesome
<jono> balloons, I would like us to schedule a quick call to sync up on a few things
<jono> probably tomorrow
<balloons> sure.. we need to chat about the proposal
<jono> yup
<jono> I also want to discuss how we can identify which components in Ubuntu need testing more than others
<jono> e.g. pulseaudio ;-)
<balloons> rather actually, we are at the point we need to chat with those interested.
<jono> interested?
<jono> in the proposal?
<balloons> i only 2 11--12's EST tomorrow.. nothing else
<jono> ok cool
<balloons> sorry weird wording.. we need to chat via voice all at once about the document
<jono> lets do 10am Pac
<jono> right
<jono> we can do that next week I think
<jono> in the meantime can I ask you to think about how we can generate a list of the components in Ubuntu which we want to strongly recommend going into proposed first for testing before they land in the development branch
<jono> I believe that Kate Stewart might have done some work in this
<balloons> hmm.. interesting. yes, I'm guessing there's some opinions on the matter
<balloons> anything x related :-)\
<jono> I think we want to make sure that the maintainers of those components know that you can help get more testers involved
<jono> indeed
<balloons> case in point.. today
<jono> I would like this to be a data-driven list...possible based on bugs, dependencies, and risk
<jono> totally
<jono> we want to avoid things like today
<balloons> ohh.. good idea
<jono> have a think and ask skaet to see if she can help
<balloons> will do. I'll generate a list, and take with skaet
<mhall119> jono: I've updated some of the upstream targets, but I'm beginning to suspect that my current Unity might be having some issues, given the number of apps that aren't showing up in alt-tab or the launcher
<jono> well, skaet may already have a list
<jono> you may want to brainstorm it with her
<jono> mhall119, ahhh weird
<mhall119> I don't have an nvidia card, so I'm going to dist-upgrade and reboot and try them all again to make sure
<jono> cool
<mhall119> jono: is there any overlap between this list and balloons' QA targets?
<jono> mhall119, nope
<mhall119> ok
<jono> this list is looking much more in shape
<jono> thanks, mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> if you can finish it and then we can review on Mon
<jono> and make the magic happen
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> hopefully some of those problems are just my Unit
<mhall119> Unity
<jono> right
<balloons> mhall119, don't worry.. it is ALWAYS just you
<balloons> we used to have a wonderful saying for tough mailing list questions.. works on my box.. ducks..
 * balloons is being silly
<daker> genius http://fabfi.fablab.af
<daker> has anyone see this http://youtu.be/MejbOFk7H6c ?
<pleia2> wow
<daker> YES!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-10
<mhall119> jono: LTP deployment RT should be in your inbox
<jono> awesome, thanks!
<mhall119> thank daker
<mhall119> it was his first deployment
<mhall119> and the first with him as owner of LTP
<daker> thanks
<jono> thanks daker
<jono> we really appreciate your work on the LTP
<jono> this is going to help us build a huge global Ubuntu community
<jono> mhall119, any idea how long it will be for the RT to be services and deployed?
<daker> i hope jcastro could donate his PC as he said :)
<jono> dakerhehe
<daker> jono: he told me he has an 8giga RAM PC, and he would be more than happy to donate it to me
<jono> cool
<mhall119> jono: depends on how busy IS is
<jono> np
<paultag> hey, what ever happened with LWN memberships with ubuntu memberships
<paultag> I was trying to get to a LWN page, and remembered I had an account at one point
<paultag> and it looks like i'm not subscribed anymore
<pleia2> paultag: should still work (mine does)
<paultag> pleia2: odd
<jcastro> I mailed them and was like "remove paultag"
<jcastro> j/k
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<paultag> jcastro: good to see you, man
<jcastro> GOOD TO SEE YOU PAULTAG
<paultag> pleia2: perhaps I was using an old account or something
<paultag> jcastro: WHAT'S NEW?
<jcastro> well, I am trying to work with ruby right now
<jcastro> which is basically "I hate myself and I want to die."
<paultag> that's the story, methinks :)
<paultag> jcastro: how's this cycle treating you?
<paultag> jcastro: met one of your boys working out of MA
<jcastro> which one?
<paultag> jcastro: he works from home, not lexington for some team I've never heard of -- I something or other, at canonical
<paultag> was at a python meetup
<paultag> had a grimy new ubuntu hat
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, humm, it says I've not got an account
<paultag> erm, it logs me in, but says I don't have a subscription
<paultag> I used to get emails all the time that I loved, but I stopped getting them a while back
<paultag> pleia2: do you remember the code or how we had to do it?
<paultag> pleia2: I'd love to get my LWN membership back again
<jono> hey all
<paultag> jcastro: did you ever get that about.me for ubuntu'ers up?
<paultag> howdy jono
<jono> so I got the Ubuntu Accomplishments entirely working with U1 :-)
<jono> that means online verification
<jono> hey paultag :-)
<paultag> jono: I'll be in cali for pycon if you're in town
<jcastro> paultag: never got past the idea phase
<paultag> jcastro: damn, what a shame
<jono> paultag, oh dude...lets catch up
<paultag> jono: totally, man
<jono> paultag, you back with us now?
<jono> I thought you were taking off from Ubuntu
<paultag> jono: I just stopped back for my LWN membership, I was seeing if that was shut down a while ago
<paultag> jono: I'm busy in Debian-land atm, but I might do a bit here and there
<jono> cool
<paultag> I'm about to apply for DD, which should be fun
<paultag> pleia2: my last daily mail was on August 25, 2010
<paultag> and you need a subscription for that, so I guess it ran out then
<jcastro> are you still in the ubuntu members group?
<paultag> jcastro: yeah
<paultag> I can't / won't bail on that group unless something nuts goes down
<paultag> after 5 years or so of having paultag@ubuntu.com, some things are linked to that I can't loose just yet :)
<paultag> wait, 4.
<nigelb> omg its a paultag!
 * jono uploads demo to Vimeo
<paultag> nigelb: I'm just here for my LWN
<paultag> :)
<jono> paultag, the point of the LWN is for people who contribute to Ubuntu :-)
<jono> mind you, Debian contributions are cool :-)
<paultag> jono: are you saying contributing do Debian's not contributing to Ubuntu? :)
<paultag> s/do/to/g
<jcastro> you can't use the LWN subscription until you become a DD iirc
<jono> paultag, I am saying that contributing to anything other than my new project is not valid
<jono> lol
<jcastro> or maybe DMs have them
<paultag> jcastro: I am DM :)
<paultag> jcastro: DDs have them too, sure
<pleia2> paultag: I don't know, I've been getting the weekly emails straight on through for years, did your membership lapse at all ad maybe your @ubuntu.com address started bouncing?
<paultag> jono: I've been watching that :)
<jono> paultag, it is getting there
<paultag> pleia2: it shouln't bounce
<paultag> is "rachael.tripp (at)
<pleia2> paultag: either way, it's odd and shouldn't happen :(
<paultag> canonical dot com" still the person I need to mail?
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, it's lame
<jcastro> well, that address for sure will bounch
<jcastro> er, bounce
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> clearly jcastro's spelling is in the clouds :)
<paultag> jcastro: that's the mail that's given in the email from a few years back
<paultag> nigelb: it's all the rage lately
<jono> man, my office is boring with no metal playing
<nigelb> ...
<paultag> nigelb: the cloud
<paultag> joke
<jcastro> paultag: I don't know who the new person is who handles that
<jcastro> jet me a mail and I'll find out who
<paultag> jcastro: you rock, man
<nigelb> paultag: I know. I was puling jorge's leg :)
<pleia2> paultag: btw, didn't bail on you on debian packages, just got sick for a week+work got crazy+now playing catch up, I am part of the debian-python team now though :)
<jono> jcastro, LWN?
<paultag> pleia2: np :)
<jcastro> jono: yeah
<jono> Jaz handles it now
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/LWN
<jcastro> 2009! AWWW YEAH WIKI
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I think I emailed maria when I came on board as a member.
<jono> can anyone see https://vimeo.com/36525974 >
<jono> can anyone see https://vimeo.com/36525974 ?
<paultag> jono: I get an uhoh
<jono> damn
<jono> ok
<jono> thanks
<paultag> sure
<paultag> boom, contribution for the cycle, right there
<jono> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jono will now levae you a testimonial.
<paultag> alright, got a super long day in the morning, and just got fluxbox backported. I'll idle around in case jcastro thought of something funny to say about ohio since i've been gone (by the way - you live in a state full of old people now, so there)
<nigelb> "Helped with valuable testing of my new project's how-to video"
<paultag> nigelb: dude, every contribution counts
<jcastro> paultag: you know what I miss about you?
<jcastro> NOTHING.
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> ouch
<jcastro> :)
<paultag> jcastro: dude, you had like 4 months to come up with something
<jcastro> nigelb: that's how I roll with paultag
<jono> harsh. but fair.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> alright, paultag out
<jcastro> nite dude
<nigelb> ok, I need to get this conference marketting done.
<nigelb> jcastro: dude, I now know how much trouble UDS was.
<nigelb> s/was/is/
<nigelb> organing an event is such a PITA>
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> I'm running around a new city getting things done.
<jcastro> OSS event organizers are like the unsung heroes
<jcastro> SCALE, OLF, etc.
<nigelb> PYcon
<nigelb> Jesse Noller is a superhero.
<jono> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGuKAt1LjaY
<jono> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> sorry about that possible logging in/logging off
<cyphermox> I was migrating a long-running quasselcore server to a new VPS and I wasn't sure of the procedure, hit a small road bump :)
<pangolin> only saw you quit twice
<cyphermox> pangolin: then it's much less worse than I thought
<cyphermox> I like killed and restarted the service about 10 times :)
<pangolin> least for us :)
<dpm> good morning all
<bkerensa> bing bong
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> hello jono
<jono> hey bkerensa
<jono> hows things?
<bkerensa> uhh good my 12.04 install is borked :P
<bkerensa> its trying to say I dont have ubuntu-desktop installed :)
<bkerensa> jono: You have been on pretty late as of recent :)
<jono> bkerensa, been busy
<bkerensa> jono: Indeed your team is working on a lot
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, that's what we do :-)
<jono> I am lucky, the guys are awesome
<bkerensa> indeed.... I have had a chance to work with dholbach now for a month or two
<bkerensa> he is pretty neat
<bkerensa> jono: We should poke fun at this https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dex0VXK2RrA/TvHTcuOLSyI/AAAAAAAAA3k/T47A1vkX_VA/jwCampaign.png
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> remix it
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> oh dude
<jono> totally
<jono> :-)
<jono> if only I knew someone with an Ubuntu tattoo ;-)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I actually know someone else in Oregon who is talking about getting one
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm - na, wie geht's?
<dpm> Freitag ist immer gut
<jono> hey dholbach, dpm
<dpm> heya jono
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> dpm, stimmt :)
<jono> looking forward to our little demo G+ tomorrow
<jono> should be fun
<jono> I suspect mhall119 may show off his loco dir work or maybe singlet
 * dholbach didn't get around to doing anything exciting and new :-(
<jono> np :-)
 * dpm missed completely the first 20% day too :/
<jono> lol
<dholbach> I guess I'll move my dev update day to another day than Thursday :)
<jono> you can show off other cool stuff if you like
<dpm> yeah, we were talking about it with Daniel last night
<jono> stuff you have seen, played with, etc
<dholbach> like Koala videos
<jono> or request others to show stuff...I would like Jorge to demo Juju for example
<jono> lol
<dpm> I got new heating fitted at home last night, I can make a tour
<jono> dholbach, maybe write some accomplishments and show them off ;-)
<jono> haha
<jono> dpm, totally!
<dholbach> or show jcastro what Dubstep is ;-)
<dpm> or...
<dpm> pap pap Americano...
<jono> lol
<dpm> I've been working a bit with a translations community member with a django tool to upload localized images, I'll see if I can spend some time on it today to get it up and running for a demo
<jono> dpm, ooh that sounds cool
<dpm> yeah, he's been awesome with the code. I've been less awesome trying to set up a django server on Canonistack for him to play. I'll see if I can get to it today after this morning's e-mail catch up
<bkerensa> jono: Whats a term for ubuntu users?
<bkerensa> they use the phrase red hatters
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> bkerensa, awesome ubuntu rockstars
<dholbach> it's sponsorship friday
<bkerensa> jono: http://ubuntuone.com/3vur8ioVACmmUFMB9eEHrH
<bkerensa> dholbach: Hmm?
<bkerensa> dholbach: http://ubuntuone.com/3vur8ioVACmmUFMB9eEHrH <-- check this out
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034728.html
<jono> bkerensa, you are legend, bro
<dholbach> nice :)
<bkerensa> dholbach:  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dex0VXK2RrA/TvHTcuOLSyI/AAAAAAAAA3k/T47A1vkX_VA/jwCampaign.png <-- redhats
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> my gimp skills are something awful
<jono> dholbach, looking forward to seeing the progress :-)
<jono> dholbach, maybe your show and tell will be a giant dent in that damn graph :-)
<jono> hitting the sack
<jono> night, folks
<dholbach> seb and I are piloting right now
<dholbach> <seb128> dholbach, let's drive carefully, it's snowing out there ;-)
<dholbach> night jono
<jono> lol
<jono> night!
<bkerensa> good night
<benonsoftware> Hello nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> hi benonsoftware
<dholbach> james_w, https://twitter.com/#!/lnxwalt/status/167449077812969473
 * dpm lunches
<jono> hey everyone
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119 demo session in 14, make sure you system is dist-upgraded so we can avoid the G+ problems from yesterday (hopefully)
<jono> brb, making a coffee
<balloons> time to grab a munchie and plug in the headste
<dholbach> انشاء الله
<mhall119> jono: let me reboot so everything is applied
<jono> cool
<jono> will be one sec and then will start it
<dholbach> go go go
<jono> you guys see the hangout invite?
<mhall119> jono: still rebooting
<mhall119> did one last dist-upgrade
<jono> mhall119, we are all here, seems to be working
<jono> jcastro, can you invite me back?
<jcastro> ok
<dholbach> jono, just join 24698742697642976429764297-642786428642 :-P
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> mornin
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon Chris
 * cjohnston is wishing he was still asleep.. final day out here at Connect
 * MrChrisDruif also wished he was still sleeping...
<MrChrisDruif> From #ubuntu-beginners-team "<MrChrisDruif> A bit of a zombie actually. Sleep felt more like a coma, still recovering from it"
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, I just made a small comment in the weekly release meeting...haha ^_^
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<jono> balloons, damn, I realized we didnt get to you
<jono> sorry, pal
<balloons> it's cool.. I've got soe stuff to demo, but I'll do it next time
<balloons> we're flat out of time
<jono> balloons, double-awesome Nick demo, next week
<balloons> hehe.. I hope so..
 * dpm hugs balloons
<balloons> I'll be further along.. it can only be better
<jono> :-)
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<dpm> ok everyone, have a nice weekend!
<dholbach> yes, I'll echo dpm here
<dholbach> I need to rush out and find a birthday present
<dholbach> so have a great WE everyone
<dholbach> big hugs
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, let's get out of here before someone finds something for us to do
<dpm> hugs everyone too :)
<dholbach> right
<popey> do we have a way to supress notifications when giving a presentation yet?
<jono> mhall119, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<jono> woo!
<jono> popey, I think it depends on the presentation tool
<jono> mhall119, looks like you mixed your markdown up a little
<jono> a link is []()
<mhall119> jono: ah, thanks
<mhall119> jono: do you happen to know how to do nested lists too?
<snap-l> Wonder if notifications could be suppressed when an app goes into full-screen mode
<jono> Sure
<jono>  * list item
<snap-l> like evince / open office, etc.
<jono>  * list item
<jono>   * nested
<jono>   * nested
<jono>    * more nested
<jono> first Ubuntu Accomplishments bug has been filed
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> jono: hmm, it doesn't seem to work for me
<jono> weird
<jono> markdown on my blog works that way
<jono> it is probably not being styled in the CSS
<jono> check if the html is nested
<popey> not a presentation tool, giving a demo
<mhall119> jono: it's not nested in the html
<jono> hmmm
<jono> weird
<jono> then your markdown thing is broken :-)
<mhall119> jono: ah, it needs 4 spaces, got it now
<jono> cool
<mhall119> jono: what are your thoughts on using #globaljam instead of #ugj
<jono> maybe we should just use #ubuntu ?
 * cjohnston thinks we should stop using the #uds hash tag because of all the spam we get
<mhall119> jono: #ubuntu is pretty generic though, we don't get chatter about just the global jam
<mhall119> jono: with #globaljam we can tweet things like "On my way to the #ubuntu #globaljam"
<jono> maybe it will get more eyes on the jam though?
<jono> I wonder if we segment ourselves too much
<jono> brb call
<balloons> what about #ubuntu-globaljam.. lol or really unique.. #ubuntu-globaljam12
<balloons> etc etc
<balloons> #theawesomesteventever
<popey> #jono
<mhall119> balloons: identica doesn't like hyphens
<mhall119> or twitter doesn't
<mhall119> or both
<mhall119> I  don't remember, but hyphens haven't worked in the past
<pleia2> they aren't clickable on the twitter web interface (cut off before the -)
<jcastro> mhall119: I think you need dashes to nest
<jcastro> - blah
<jcastro>    - blah
<mhall119> jcastro: no, just 4 spaces instead of 2
<jcastro> oh
<balloons> no hyphens?
<balloons> you can annoy/impress java programmers and do this #ubuntuGlobalJam
<balloons> show the c guys love with this #ubuntu_global_jam.. or even enum #ugj #ubuntuglobaljam
<balloons> heheh
<mhall119> balloons: too short for C
<mhall119> it would have to be something like #canonical_ubuntu_community_jam_global_event_hashtag
<balloons> speaking of twitter anyway..  @ubuntuTesting is alive now
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> jono: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<mhall119> embedded your video
<jono> balloons, woo!
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<balloons> mhall119, wow.. that looks amazing
<balloons> really nice
<balloons> just cross your fingers about nsfw images showing up below ;-)
<jono> mhall119, that page looks sweet :-)
<jono> can you bold the date?
<mhall119> jono: on the right-hand side?
<jono> mhall119, int he description
<mhall119> jono: better?
<jono> cool :-)
<mhall119> my burndown chart is going to be looking a lot better now
<jono> cool :-)
<pleia2> is Ubuntu doing GSoC this year? Cat asked me last year why we didn't apply, not sure who is responsible for such things
<bkerensa> pleia2: GSoC would be fun
<pleia2> bkerensa: we've done it in the past, but not in 2011 for whatever reason
<bkerensa> jono: Canonical needs gift cards in the shop :)
<jcastro> as awesome as Pandora is
<popey> \o/ jcastro
<jcastro> sometimes it just makes /odd/ choices
<jcastro> like, Dokken, who ever listened to that, ever.
<bkerensa> jcastro: You try Spotify?
<jcastro> not really
<bkerensa> jcastro: Well its pretty nifty especially with the Top 10 app :D
<bkerensa> I would say though that the Linux client is not yet up to par though
<nothingspecial> +1 to the gift cards idea bkerensa
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I'd rather just not have $30 shipping than gift cards
<nothingspecial> I appologise, I was thinking of the music store
<bkerensa> cjohnston: +1 for not paying Canonical exorbitant shipping costs when they could have a U.S. Shipping point too!
<bkerensa> They do have a office on the east coast too :(
<bkerensa> nothingspecial: Yeah I would like them so I could give them to contributors
<nothingspecial> bkerensa, I would like to give them to my kids :)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: For the price of shipping and product you could easily have a few things produced locally
<nothingspecial> Find some more people who want some stuff and split it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919012
<nothingspecial> get intouch with your loco or lug :)
<bkerensa> :P I have pitched the idea of a quarterly buy but no luck so far
<bkerensa> I just checked.... So it costs $62.98 for two shirts and shipping from Canonical but for $47.20 I could have the same exact design printed and shipped (free)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> If I had 10 made I would pay even less
<czajkowski> pleia2: re GSoC pretty sure I saw a mail from dholbach recently about it on one of the lists
<czajkowski> I think this time they wanted more concrete ideas rather than look at brainstorm tons of ideas over there we'll pick one
<snap-l> jcastro: Last time I listened to Dokken was, oh, college. :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: ah, thanks, found it on u-devel :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2012
<czajkowski> pleia2: ahh ok too many mails this week.
<pleia2> yeah, and I haven't caught up on -devel this week
<JanC> bkerensa: Canonical doesn't ship t-shirts, their promo items provider does, so the US offices of Canonical aren't really relevant  ;)
<JanC> http://www.merchandisemania.co.uk/ --> so shipping from this company
<bkerensa> ahh
<JanC> bkerensa: we made our own locoteam t-shirts too
<pleia2> they had a vendor in the US for a while but they didn't continue (not enough business to be worthwhile?)
<pleia2> I ordered from them once
<bkerensa> JanC: Yea we have had our own shirts printed for every event so far... for $200 or there about I can get a t-shirt for every one in our loco
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> http://www.flickr.com/photos/woutervddn/5552340881/in/photostream/ --> photo from back when they were new last year
<JanC> I think we pay about 7-8 € for an organic & fair-trade t-shirt + printing + shipping when ordering at least 100
<JanC> thta's 2-colour printing
<JanC> (which includes around 20% VAT)
<JanC> also, these are our beautiful rollups: http://www.flickr.com/photos/woutervddn/6052761120/ :)   (they go together with flyers that explain the icons on the left side: secure, fast, etc.)
<duanedesign>  /23
<bkerensa> JanC: Does you guys have a svg for those rollups... I would pay for our LoCo to get one or two
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> bkerensa: I'm sure we have something somewhere  ☺
<JanC> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/Rollup2011 --> looks like there is a Scribus document there
<JanC> (also, make sure to change the locoteam URL ;) )
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/Flyers2011 --> images of the flyers (in Dutch & French)
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837191/
<bkerensa> :(
<popey> bkerensa: sudo apt-get install dialog
<bkerensa> popey: Thanks that fixed the dialog portion :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-11
<popey> bkerensa: dude!
<popey> bkerensa: _please_ use the new logo in your omg articles ☺
<bkerensa> popey: Y U make do so much work :P
<bkerensa> ok
 * bkerensa goes to fix
<popey> dude! it's tattooed on your freaking arm!
<popey> ☺
<bkerensa> I know
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> popey: The post has been brought into branding compliance :)
<popey> Thank you for your compliance!
<popey> ☺
<nigelb> "Ex-Ubuntu council member movies from shutting down lists to fixing branding!" \cc popey
<popey> :p
<duanedesign> o/
<cjohnston> Greetings
<jussi> hello mr johnston
<cjohnston> jussi! hows being a dad?
<jussi> tiring... :D
<cjohnston> Agreed
<cjohnston> Anyone know if there is a way to move email from one gmail address to another gmail address? without forwarding or something along those lines of course
<pleia2> seems highly unlikely
<cjohnston> they have importing from other services, so you would think they would from one to another
<pleia2> there are several tools for uploading old mboxes and stuff, but I'm pretty sure they all use some kind of forwarding
<cjohnston> that sucks
<cjohnston> I guess I gotta figure out what I really need in the new box, vs what I can archive in the other
<popey> gmail has an imap importer
<popey> or you could use offlineimap
<popey> offlineimap syncs bidirectionally
<MrChrisDruif> I was also thinking about imap
<popey> but its full sync
<MrChrisDruif> You want the email in both addresses?
<pleia2> ah, there you go :)
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: no.. I'd like to move the stuff related to the new email over to the new one.. i dont need/want/nor care if its in the old one
<cjohnston> popey: I'm not seeing anything about an imap importer.. .although I am on google apps, so maybe thats why
<popey> i used it on google apps
<cjohnston> hrm
<JanC> cjohnston: offlineimap should allow syncing one IMAP account to your local PC, then syncing it back to another online IMAP account
<JanC> and so do some other imap sync tools
<cjohnston> thanks JanC
<JanC> """OfflineImap synchronizes emails between two repositories, so that you can read the same mailbox from multiple computers. It supports IMAP as REMOTE repository and Maildir/IMAP as LOCAL repository."""
<JanC> cjohnston: if you don't need continuus syncing, another solution is to use a GUI mail client and just move all that mail from one IMAP account to the other IMAP account manually  ;)
<JanC> *continuous*
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> ty JanC
<JanC> the manual thing might take long though
<JanC> I did it once because I didn't have time to investigate better solutions and the mail client running all night didn't take any of my time  :P
<jo-erlend> listen. I added myself to be considered as a member a couple of weeks ago. The meeting was last Tuesday, but I was so ill, I forgot the whole thing in my self-pity. :)
<jo-erlend> are there any rules for that? Can I just add myself again and be considered at the next meeting, or..?
<pangolin> jo-erlend: yes
<jo-erlend> that is a slightly ambiguous confirmation. :)
<jo-erlend> but that's good to know. I'm not really in a hurry anyway. I just think it's a little important that it happens before the release.
<pangolin> jo-erlend: you can re-apply at any time you are ready :)
<pangolin> just don't get sick again
<pangolin> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed! ;-)
<jo-erlend> yes, in the effort to become a member in order to better represent the community, I'll try to keep my body from going nuts on me. :)
<jo-erlend> but I thought the meeting was every Tuesday in the Europe region?
<Pendulum> jo-erlend: it's once a month for each board
<jo-erlend> oh.
<Pendulum> you can add yourself to any of the board's meetings if one of the others would be a better time for you, though
<MrChrisDruif> I'm Europe based, but would seriously consider the Americas meeting, seeing more people from USA know me already and the time suits me better
<MrChrisDruif> Woops.. jo-erlend ^
<JanC> jo-erlend: you have an application web page?  ☺
<jo-erlend> time isn't all that important to me, as long as I know in advance. I only sleep once a blue moon anyway, so. :)
<jo-erlend> JanC, only my wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoErlendSchinstad
<MrChrisDruif> jo-erlend; well, I have orchestra rehearsal every Tuesday, which end at 10PM CET, which is the starting time of the EMAE (?) meeting
<bkerensa> Hello all
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: EMEA (Europe, Middle East, Asia)
<jussi> africa...
<MrChrisDruif> Almost got it right ^_^
<JanC> eh, right  :P
<JanC> makes more sense too
<MrChrisDruif> Asia is with Oceanic meeting?
<JanC> yes, Asia-PAcific
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, you get my point ;-)
<JanC> EMEA being mostly in the same range of time zones
<jo-erlend> what exactly is it that goes on in those meetings that can't be done via email? Because I'm not going to drink human blood or be buried in a coffin or anything like that. :)
<jussi> jo-erlend: they dont know that ;)
<jussi> :P
<jo-erlend> that'a also slightly ambiguous; do you mean the people here doesn't know what goes on in the meetings, or that the people in the meetings doesn't know that I don't drink human blood? :)
<jussi> the latter :P
<jo-erlend> I prefer beer, thank you. :)
<jussi> jo-erlend: you realise you can go to other meetings if this one doesnt suit your time.
<jussi> any of the other boards can approve you
<jussi> (or decline you :P )
<jussi> you could even go to an irc council meeting ;)
<JanC> jussi: only if he's an IRC op, I suppose?
<jussi> JanC: definately not.
<JanC> or at least contributed to the IRC community a lot
<jussi> if he has contributed to the irc community he can go to the ircc
<jo-erlend> It doesn't really matter that much to me if I'm a member or not. It won't change anything to me personally. It's mostly about the email address. I think it'll look better when I issue press releases if it comes from ubuntu.com instead of gmail.com or schinstad.no.
<JanC> jussi: so almost everybody in here could go that way, theoretically?  :P
<jussi> JanC: yes.
<jussi> and Id encourage them to, as the ircc give membership to ubuntu irc memebrs, which has some additional benefits for those active on irc
<JanC> jo-erlend: I just use janc@ubuntu-be.org if I want it to look somewhat more official  ;)
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<jo-erlend> I could probably get jo-erlend@ubuntu.no if I wanted to, but that's not the point. Perhaps membership actually means a little more than I care to admit. :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkz_hpU8yi4 <-- Nellie McKay sings her "The in-crowd". Worth listening to.
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone
<jo-erlend> likewise.
<jo-erlend> I still have a bucket of beer and an equal amount of bugs to file.
<paultag> jcastro: are you in, champ?
<paultag> jcastro: I'm back and willing to negotiate
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: you were down for the last EMEA but didn't show, if you cant make the meeting perhaps try the A/O or Americas boards
<jo-erlend> czajkowski, right. Thanks.
<JanC> next EMEA might be fine too (if he doesn't get sick again ;) )
<czajkowski> or drop the board a mail if you miss a meeting so they know
<JanC> well, I know last Thursday evening I wouldn't have thought about emailing anyone after I got sick...  ;)
<czajkowski> fair enough, but folks do
<czajkowski> anways xbox and then sleep
<czajkowski> nn
<JanC> slaapwel!
<akgraner> cjohnston, are you home yet?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-12
<mhall119> jussi: did you ping me?
<mhall119> sorry, child unplugged the router :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<philipballew> hope all is well dholbach
<dholbach> yeah, thanks - how are you doing?
<philipballew> Really well. Just going to school in San Diego up late typing a paper. Half your community team is gonna be at my Ubuntu booth I'm running at SCALE in three weeks without you...
<philipballew> Hope Germany is good.
<dholbach> wow, nice! :)
<dholbach> yeah, just a bit cold :)
<dholbach> but it's warmer than a few weeks ago already and the days are already getting longer
<philipballew> Winter is pretty tough here to.
<philipballew> High of 21 today.
<philipballew> Celsius that is
<JoseeAntonioR> -6.11
<popey> Morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey popey
<philipballew> greetings Commander popey
 * JoseeAntonioR is out to bed, need to be awake in less than 6h
<AlanBell> anyone know where this new display server is being discussed?
<Pici> weyland?
<AlanBell> dunno, jono and mhall119 seem to have indicated that wayland doesn't meet the requirements of the project in some way so a new one will be built from scratch
<AlanBell> or it could be some kind of misunderstanding
<jcastro> the rumor mill is in full effect!
<AlanBell> so it seems
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> one more talk submission for the day
<SergioMeneses> morning
<SergioMeneses> balloons, busy?
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> did you end up using rackspace cloud storage?
<mhall119> jcastro: not yet, but that's the plan
<mhall119> I'm going to go hang out with my brother on Wednesday and get him setup
<jcastro> they do CDN for the same price
<jcastro> that's extra on amazon
<jcastro> that's a really great deal
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, but he doesn't want that
<jcastro> oh, heh
<mhall119> jcastro: his client does baby pictures, and stores all of their hi-res files online
<mhall119> ~ 500GB
<mhall119> but they can't be publicly accessible
<daker> http://youtu.be/i6xiPv41BOg <= Morocco :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day! see you tomorrow!
<balloons> marcoceppi, just wanted to say.. <3 your wordpress charm
<jcastro> I know right
<balloons> hmm.. I was hoping debug opton would turn on define('WP_DEBUG', true);
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-05
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<nigelb> Weird, it's morning for me too :)
<dpm> hi nigelb, where are you these days? Last time I heard you wanted to go or were living in New Zealand?
<nigelb> dpm: I was supposed to. That didn't work out. At the moment, I'm in London and I'll be back home mid next week :)
<dpm> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dpm!
<dpm> hola JoseeAntonioR :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: todo bien por España? :)
<dpm> sí, empezando el día poco a poco... :)
<nigelb> dpm: How're you doing? How's things going? I haevn't talked to you guys in ages!
<dpm> nigelb, indeed! Things are going well, I'm focused on app development rather than translations these days, and as you've probably already seen, we're rocking on the phone side of things :)
<nigelb> I've noticed!
<nigelb> and the tablet
<dpm> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, any idea on when the UADW is running?
<bkerensa> Evening JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, bkerensa
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, probably some time in May. We want to make it coincide with the next app showdown, but we need to finalize a couple of things before being able to schedule it. Sorry not to have a definite date yet, but I'll keep you posted in the next few weeks
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: how goes things?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: no worries, just make sure it doesn't clash with the uds or the canonisprint
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: everything's fine over her, what about you?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: just working on project ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, sure. There is no canonisprint, but it'll definitely not clash with UDS :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: wait, there's no canonisprint before UDS?
 * JoseeAntonioR runs around
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, ah, I thought you meant the sprint we used to have mid-cycle. Yeah, there will be a product strategy + other teams' meeting the week before UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's it then
<JoseeAntonioR> we moved openweek just because of that
<dpm> ahhh, yes, good point
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<popey> morning
<smartboyhw> afternoon
<nigelb> It's so bright and sunny!
<nigelb> (but still cold)
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> Lots of hi messages today:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how are ya?
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw - doing well - how about you?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good
<solarcloud> mhall119: ping.
<solarcloud> Canonical peeps : Someone give Michael Hall a pinch will ya ?
<czajkowski> solarcloud: it's before he's online
<czajkowski> solarcloud: you could of course fire him an email
<czajkowski> he's based over in the states
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thx for syncing:)
<solarcloud> I've tried... how's your day , today ? Grumpy or happy-so ?
<czajkowski> solarcloud: you got his details https://launchpad.net/~mhall119
<solarcloud> ok thank-you.
<solarcloud> czajkowski: Is he in america ?
<czajkowski> yes
<solarcloud> oh , that's why then. thank-you.
<czajkowski> well I wouldnt expect an immediate response let people have a chance to work through their mail am sure he'll get back to you
<solarcloud> yep, I follow you on twitter BTW. Love the hair ! Byebye.
<daker> hahahaha
<czajkowski> daker: what's funny ?
<daker> this is the first time i see something like this : "I follow you on twitter BTW. Love the hair ! Byebye."
<solarcloud> mhall119: Are you about ?
<Pici> Its still only 8:45 AM on the east coast US
<solarcloud> oh ok  .. I check back in an hour ... thank-you.
<czajkowski> solarcloud: or just wait till he mails you back or answers the numerous pings :)
<solarcloud> czajkowski: That's my intention..
<marcoceppi> balloons: thanks! Turning on wp_debug sounds like a great idea!
<AlanBell> solarcloud: if you are in a hurry, just ask your question, there are probably others who can answer it
<mhall119> hey solarcloud
<mhall119> what's up?
<dholbach> mhall119, cjohnston: where would you announce some downtime of guanabana? (harvest and pad.u.c)
<dholbach> pleia2, ^ community-announce? ;-)
<cjohnston> if it effects pad, probably quite a few places as many different groups use it
<dholbach> it should be just an hour they said
<mhall119> yeah, I don't know of a good single place to announce pad downtime
<czajkowski> dholbach: ubuntu developers, community annouce and I'll update the locoteams page on facebook if you want
<dholbach> I think we should just do loco-contacts@ and ubuntu-devel@ maybe?
<czajkowski> as some locoteams use it also
<czajkowski> dholbach: and community-announce :)
<dholbach> ok WFM
<dholbach> all right - I'll let the guy from IS know
<dholbach> and once they announce we can help to spread the news
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: let me know when you do it so I can cross-post one of them to the fridge
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I just mailed the IS guy back - will let you know when I hear abou ti
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ok!
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, private message?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: go for it
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: doing on-air in 8?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no 40m - we had to move, but the page and the announcements should be all set
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, /me moves the cal
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to get a bot set up so it can tweet every time we have something
<dholbach> great
<Guest89634> dholbach, give me a min and then will set it up
<jono> dholbach, give me a min and then will set it up
<dholbach> ok guest89634 :-P
<jono_> dholbach, invite sent
<jcastro> T minus 45min until dentist.
 * jcastro shudders
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: have a min
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: go!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: wonder how can I get ubuntuonair.com to be a trusted service for the SSO?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: thanks for the hangout today, had a great audience :)
<dholbach> yeah, everybody seemed to have a greta time :)
<dholbach> great
<jcastro> no clue on that one
<jcastro> file an RT and then mail me the # they get you
<JoseeAntonioR> will do now
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, is Ubuntu On Air now on a Canonical server?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: yep
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: any idea on ^?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: i want to say that it requires certain things with the admin area, but im not positive
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: any details on which things?
<cjohnston> There are certain things for different things. one of them is community members and admin access..
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, will ask ISD
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: bug 768441 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768441 in LoCo Team Portal "loco.ubuntu.com not recognised by Launchpad Login Service" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768441
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, got it now
<JoseeAntonioR> so, basically it's more complicated that what I thought
<czajkowski> yup
<solarcloud> Sorry aboutthat everyone . I went for a nap = it lasted 4 hours !! ... anyway, where was I ...
<solarcloud> Ah yess ...
<solarcloud> mhall119 : Did you get my Ubuntu TV email about asking what HTPC I should use to test it out ??
 * solarcloud require ample coffee
<solarcloud> **requires....
<jcastro> <-- dentist, bbiab
<solarcloud> mhall119: ping (2)
<mhall119> solarcloud: pong
<mhall119> solarcloud: did you send the email to me, or the mailing list?
<solarcloud> mhall119: Hi there, it's like two ships in the night on this thingy, isnt it ?  Yes I did email you yesterday off the mailing list..
<solarcloud> Ghehe...
<jono_> balloons, all set?
<balloons> you bet
<balloons> I <3 workspaces..
 * balloons leaves behind the madness and uses a new workspace
<jono_> balloons, invite sent
 * cjohnston wonders how to pass a workspace over to balloons and let him have it
<balloons> I'm down to my last workspace
<balloons> this is spawning on w4
<popey> Pretty sure I saw Jack Bauer do that in the first season of 24.. "Send it to my screen.."
<solarcloud> mhall119: Did you get my question? Or do I need to explain further ??
<mhall119> solarcloud: I'm not seeing your email, sorry, can you send it again to me? <mynick> at ubuntu.com
<solarcloud> ok ...
<solarcloud> okdone ..
<solarcloud> back in 5mins ...
<solarcloud> ok back mhall119: All Ok ??
<mhall119> solarcloud: can you join #ubuntu-tv?
<solarcloud> yep, sorry ..didn't knew t existed !
<pleia2> jcastro: San Francisco shall have dinosaurs again for UDS (different exhibit, and ok it is kind of aimed at kids... :)) http://www.sfzoo.org/announcements/dinosaur-revolution
<jcastro> pleia2: WHAT.
<popey> jcastro: we are going
<jcastro> hey balloons
<balloons> hey jcastro
<jcastro> pro tip, when asking for help post in the ubuntu community too
<jcastro> it's an extra 40k people
<balloons> ohh.. nice!
<jcastro> popey: btw I asked some forum mods if they want to mod the G+ community too
<balloons> jcastro, I'll embarass myself and ask -- can I post to my stream and the community at the same time?
<jcastro> no, it's dumb
<jcastro> you need to post to the community
<jcastro> and then share to everyone else
<jcastro> or the other way around
<balloons> so if I double post, does it show twice for you?
<jcastro> oh
<balloons> like now, if I copy the post in, what will you see?
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> I have an idea
<jcastro> mwahaha
<balloons> go on
<balloons> ...
<balloons> lol
<balloons> nice
<popey> jcastro: cool
<balloons> sometimes omgubuntu makes me laugh.. this is one of those times: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/authors
<s-fox> hello
<chilicuil> haha
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<balloons> hello s-fox
<chilicuil> hi balloons, s-fox
<balloons> chilicuil, I saw smartboyhw merged your stuff.. thanks again for the fixes!
<balloons> I think we'll go ahead and test them out next week during our cadence week
<balloons> how's that sound? :-p
<balloons> we've not touched nautilus or empathy in awhile
<chilicuil> balloons: np, it was easier than I thought, actually I was thinking in picking up some other testcases
<s-fox> hello balloons and chilicuil
<balloons> chilicuil, wonderful.. I'm glad you found it easier.. That was the goal of the changes, so it's great to hear
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! http://qa.ubuntu.com/getting-involved/
<daker> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-portal-dev/ubuntu-cloud-portal/wp-cloud-portal
<balloons> daker, ahh, yes
<balloons> is that behind the http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud site?
<daker> balloons: no it was supposed to be on cloud.u.c
<balloons> ahh.. cloud.ubuntu.com = ubuntu.com/cloud
<daker> balloons: no they made the redirection
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> sorry, I get it now :-)
<balloons> what's the theme look like?
<daker> balloons: like ubuntu.com/cloud
<daker> but not 100%
<daker> balloons: https://ubuntuone.com/p/Lmx/
<balloons> ty.. is that something you worked on?
<daker> balloons: ya
<balloons> gotcha.. One thing I'd like to be able to do in the theme is get rid of the side bar on the main pages -- make it feel a little less like a blog on the permanent pages
<balloons> that and it needs a color background image :-)
<daker> balloons: ping me if you need help
<balloons> daker, thank you for the offer
<balloons> I'm guessing my request is possible, since you didn't balk at it :-)
<s-fox> 2 hours debugging to determine what is slowing a site down… 5 minutes to fix…
<s-fox> >.<
<daker> balloons: :)
<balloons> daker, I have some code I need to push out of my personal lp branch to the project.. I may ask you to help out if I get really stuck
<daker> balloons: sure
<balloons> not on the pushing ofc.. the theme :-)
<daker> ya i know :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-06
<jcastro> omg.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: http://www.discourse.org/
<jcastro> marcoceppi: jeff atwood is going to fix forums.
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: locking your QA for tomorrow, as usual
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, perfect, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> balloons: I saw yur PSA post and all I thought of was the PSA level in men  for prostate cancer, does it mean something different in QA land?
 * popey has never heard of "PSA level in men"
<czajkowski> popey: maybe not old enough
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I worked for a urologist and it's  a test many men have to test their psa level
<czajkowski> dad and grandfather now have it yearly also now
<popey> so very specific to that line of work ☺
<czajkowski> maybe I guess
<czajkowski> always heard uncles mention it growing up
<czajkowski> guess cancer is in my family
<czajkowski> Googling PSA brings it up straight away
<popey> Public Service Announcement is what he's using it for.
<popey> I assume.
<czajkowski> ah never would have gotten that
<czajkowski> learnt somethign new this morning :)
<popey> heh
<popey> me too ☺
<czajkowski> popey: get your psa level checked :)
 * AlanBell also knew nothing about psa levels
<czajkowski> :(
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, who normally does the WP updates on ubuntuonair - does IS have to do them?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yep, it's IS
<JoseeAntonioR> now that it's hosted with canonical, they said they were working on a ticket to get all instances updated
<dholbach> ok
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yes
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<balloons> czajkowski, popey LOL.. PSA  = public service annoucement..
<balloons> I don't ever really use the acronym.. I guess others don't either :-)
<jcastro> do we have a hangout now?
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> it's in the invite
<jono> balloons, you coming?
<jcastro> balloons: come on man!
<s-fox> hello.
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
<dholbach> bye :)
<balloons> anyone know how to reply to tweets in gwibber?
<jcastro> jono: late lunch, but I'm also going to the UPS store to ship out some Juju shirts so I'll be a bit longer than the normal hour
<jcastro> I'll have my phone if you need anything
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ready for the Q&A in 11?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, what are you covering this sunday with launchpad?
<balloons> Are you going to cover committing and branching, etc?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I think that's cprofitt
<balloons> ohh :-).. well cprofitt then.. ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, no, that's benonsoftware
<balloons> ROFL
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry cprofitt
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, we'll just ping the whole channel in here
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<czajkowski> there is a session on launchpad ?
<czajkowski> when/where?
<balloons> UUD this weekend
<czajkowski> is this a launchpad person giving the talk if so  it should be added to our resource pages
<balloons> I'm trying to find out more about it
<balloons> I see something for sunday midday on it
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I think cprofitt's just touches upon launchpad answers while talking about support, benny's is the one that's about launchpad
<pleia2> oh I see, you corrected :)
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: nope, it's just a community member
<JoseeAntonioR> on sunday at 00:00
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> pleia2: you are my rock!
<czajkowski> and my sanity checker :)
<pleia2> <3
<jcastro> did someone say rock?
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> see it means something as I use it so little :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: keeps me sane
<popey> czajkowski: coming to the lug meet on saturday? ☺
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/communityteam.JPG
<jcastro> an
<czajkowski> popey: depends I've physio at 11, and himself as the chimny guy in at 10:30 so depends
<jcastro> man dude, I just found the awesomest picture of mhall119 and cjohnston ever
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/uds5.jpg
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/299237202888626176  is getting feedback via the loco contacts list
<pleia2> jcastro: hahaha
<popey> hah
<pleia2> poor cjohnston :)
<imbrandon> lol
<popey> czajkowski: I probably wont get there till the afternoon
<jcastro> pleia2: he looks like eeyore
<czajkowski> popey: ah I've a box of french toys for you also
<jcastro> "whoa is me"
<jcastro> woe even.
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618914/in/album/426006  one bit closer to strangling him
 * AlanBell idly wonders what french toys popey has asked for
<popey> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618907/in/album/426006 happy days
<czajkowski> I got an amazon shipping of games at xmas from amazon.fr sent to me by accident
<czajkowski> amazon said keep them
<czajkowski> so am giving them to popey to give to his better half for school :)
<czajkowski> popey: that was pre pringles you fecker!
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618873/in/album/426006  in and around pringle duck face time
<popey> love chuck
<czajkowski> nice we just had a decent -ie loco meeting, one of the new guys has writen a blog post http://skynet.ie/~andru183/how-ive-found-being-a-member-of-ubuntu-ireland/  nice to read about new folks
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hotdog http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618876/in/album/426006
<AlanBell> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/06/217237/ubuntu-smartphone-shipping-in-october interesting stuff
<jono> mhall119, http://www.bbqpad.com
<jono> that is the site I was working on
<jcastro> jono: wow, that's looking _slick_
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> sample cook: http://www.bbqpad.com/4/
<jcastro> nice work with the reddit integration
<jono> cheers
<mhall119> jono: I'm really liking the bootstrap look
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, would love you to use it for your next cook
<jono> see how you find it
<jcastro> YEAH! BOOTSTRAP!
<daker> mhall119: there is a diffrence between using bootstrap and looking like bootstrap
<mhall119> jono: I'm already signed up
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<mhall119> now I just need to get some more wood, my pile is empty
<jcastro> There is snow outside here, there will be no outdoor cooking
<jono> jcastro, people often cook in the snow :-)
<jcastro> not this guy
<jono> heh
<jcastro> I made my adobo though and it's great on pork
<jono> mhall119, you are our first sign up :-)
<jcastro> I should have plenty of bottles to give people @ UDS
<jono> http://www.bbqpad.com/users/mhall119 :-)
<mhall119> user_id 2? \o/
<mhall119> jono: where do I add info about my smoker
<mhall119> ?
<jono> mhall119, when you create a cook you add it
<mhall119> also, I'm disappointed that #bbqpad isn't a channel already
<jono> mhall119, lol
<mhall119> ah, so I have to wait until I'm cooking something to show off?
<jono> mhall119, yeah, but create a cook to play if you like
<jono> will be good to know it works
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, can you do me a favor and leave a comment on the disqus box at http://www.bbqpad.com/4/ maybe asking a question
<jono> I want to fill it with a few comments
<mhall119> what disqus box?
<jono> mhall119, at the bottom of that page
<jono> http://www.bbqpad.com/4/
<jono> just ask a question about the cook or something
<mhall119> oh, on a specific cook, ok
<jono> cheers
<cjohnston> jcastro:  :-/
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: I like that you're advertising high-fiber breakfast cereal, smart :)
<jono> lol
<jono> mhall119, so the reddit for the site is http://www.reddit.com/r/bbqpad/
<jono> I am hoping to use that as a place for people to post suggestions and improvements
 * mhall119 goes to complain about Unity on /r/bbqpad/
<jcastro> looks legit
<jono> mhall119, lol
<jcastro> site needs a hidden Deal with It dog
<jono> jcastro, this will happen
<jono> possibly tonight
<jono> upvotes on http://www.reddit.com/r/BBQ/comments/180y7v/bbqpadcom_new_website_for_tracking_your_cooks/ would help too :-)
<IdleOne> needs a lens
<IdleOne> site looks good jono interesting side project :)
<mhall119> IdleOne: +1
<jono> thanks IdleOne :-)
<jono> lens would be *sweet*
<jcastro> jono: you remember SpecialK right? the person?
<IdleOne> get to work!
<jono> although we have no API right now
<jono> jcastro, yeah
<jcastro> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/243/561/afc.gif
<jono> jcastro, LOL
<jcastro> http://metallicabreakfast.ytmnd.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-07
<bkerensa> AlanBell / popey: I think this rack wins http://i.imgur.com/iuhW93W.jpg
<imbrandon> jono: Profile Picture URL: , why not use Gravatar like most services :) you already have the users email address and its super easy to implement like 'http://www.gravatar.com/avatar/$(echo md5 someones@email.com).jpg' e.g. 'http://www.gravatar.com/avatar/205e460b479e2e5b48aec07710c08d50.jpg'
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> jono: ( it would also then match the image used in the discuss comments too )
<jono> imbrandon, most BBQ people don't know what gravatar is :-)
<jono> we might add it as an option though
<imbrandon> jono: :)
<imbrandon> jono: cant remember from whom the quote was but paraphrased it was something like 'its not the 1980's anymore and "I'm not good with computers" is no longer an excuse" hehe, but with that said I do see where your comming from ... a little :)
<jono> imbrandon, we were really trying to build something for people who arnt all that familiar with computers
<jono> :-)
<imbrandon> cool cool btw it does look amazing , good job man :) I'll be using it alot i think
<imbrandon> specially with KC being the home of 'real' BBQ ( shhh dont tell Texans )
<philipballew> Upvote?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/181u5o/who_here_is_going_to_be_at_scale11x_if_you_are/
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<popey> hah bkerensa that's awesome!
<czajkowski> aloha
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, czajkowski! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: just to let you know, now @ubuntuonair on twitter will post 15 mins before a session starts
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, sweeeeeeet
<czajkowski> good start to my morning
<czajkowski> watching happy dholbach being all geeky and happy
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> and the ever so patient seb
<philipballew> Evening ubuntu folks
<dholbach> czajkowski, yes, it was good fun :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: was interesting also
<dholbach> dpm, oi hippie
<dpm> dholbach, hey!
<dholbach> dpm, got time?
<dholbach> want to chat?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, but do you mind if we chat in ~30? If it's something quick we can do it now, though
<dholbach> 30m WFM
<dpm> ok, cool, let's chat then
<dholbach> dpm, now better? :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: dpm if you could give this some RT that would be great https://twitter.com/czajkowski/status/299472945657548800  thanks
<dholbach> done
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks
<czajkowski> it's gotten good feedback on the loco contacts list
<dpm> dholbach, if I want someone to be able to edit a pad, do they need to be added to a particular team?
<czajkowski> dpm: the etherpadteam
<czajkowski> that means they can see it and edit it
 * dpm looks at who can add members...
<czajkowski> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> dpm: who would you like added
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks, let me see if they've got edit rights already first
<czajkowski> cool
<dholbach> hrm....why does etherpad reconnect me all the time
<smartboyhw> Oops that is sad
<czajkowski> dholbach: annoying time out
<czajkowski> how do you guys deal with bugs via G+ https://plus.google.com/107666944254113159692/posts/MpRUDtr2zVs
<vibhav> czajkowski: Its lucky that this one is reported upstream :)
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: I extended a few things in the doc
<mhall119> which doc?
<dholbach> mhall119, ah, the one about using PPAs
<smartboyhw> dholbach, /me wants to look:P
<vibhav> smartboyhw: Probably the packaging guide
<dholbach> smartboyhw, it's basically https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA with http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html :)
<vibhav> Talking about the packaging guide I need to improve the autopkgtest portion a bit
<vibhav> With all that valuable advice pitti told me
<dholbach> that'd be great!
<vibhav> Once I get time, I will surely do that.
<smartboyhw> dholbach, a question: Any possiblity to speed up ppc builds in Ubuntu archive?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, maybe you could donate some hardware ;-)
<dholbach> but no, sorry - I don't know
<dholbach> maybe the folks in #canonical-sysadmin or #launchpad know what a possible bottleneck might be
<dholbach> (if it's not just the number of build machines)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<czajkowski> our hardware is now all up to date and back
<czajkowski> but just some builds do take prefernce above others, however ubuntu builds are at the top really tbh
<smartboyhw> Grrr really?
<vibhav> Yes
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.0-0ubuntu1
<smartboyhw> Only waiting for powerp
<smartboyhw> *powerpc
<smartboyhw> <Riddell> grr, powerpc is really annoying me
<smartboyhw> <Riddell> it's holding back the whole of 4.10
<smartboyhw> From #kubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> gee...
<czajkowski> he could have asked in #launchpad for help if it were urgent
<vibhav> smartboyhw: If relevant, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores might help too
<czajkowski> but every time a build is increase it bumps someone else down so we try and not interfer in it
<vibhav> I sometimes do a bit cheating and change the package priority to emergency. Is that bad
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> it's not ideal
<czajkowski> as it messes others up
<czajkowski> but needs much
<vibhav> FTBFS fixes for my ppas are sometime emergency
<vibhav> But not everytime.
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, wanted to know if you've got a guest list for upcoming hangouts so I can put it on the cal
<dholbach> no, just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Hangouts
<dholbach> need to fill up the schedule again
<dholbach> but I'm a bit busy right now :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok, no problem at all :)
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, jcastro, mhall119, jono_: I'll subscribe you to the UGJ blueprint - looks like most of you got work items ;-)
<dpm> ok!
 * dpm should show less enthusiasm about getting work items, though...
<dholbach> haha
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<mhall119> dpm can have my work items, since he likes them so much
<jono_> dholbach, thanks!
<dpm> mhall119, we'll transfer them to balloons. He hasn't said anything yet, so perhaps he won't notice...
<dholbach> jcastro, mhall119: you're lucky - you didn't get any work items (yet), but some items like blogging are still up for grabs
<dpm> It might be a good time to call it a day today :)
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jcastro> before I get assigned things
<jcastro> :)
<czajkowski> go play with the pug jcastro
<czajkowski> pugs are adorable
<jono_> mhall119, ready?
<jono_> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> jono_: I'm not seeing the invite
<jono_> mhall119, on another call now, will ping soon
<mhall119> ok
<jono_> mhall119, setting it up
<jono_> mhall119, invite sent
<jono_> but I only have a few mins
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-08
<jcastro> jono_: http://i.imgur.com/Jdj5uSq.jpg
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, I hope https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2013-February/005796.html will help :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah, nice, I think it will help indeed!
<dholbach> and https://twitter.com/dholbach/status/299800616723693570 maybe too ;-)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how are the zh_HK translations coming close with 1% (I did that all)
<dholbach> ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, the link you pinged to dpm
<dholbach> I said "some ... are getting close"
<smartboyhw> About the Packaging Guide
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * smartboyhw goes and  translate more
<dholbach> yeah, me too
<smartboyhw> LOl
<jcastro> once again
<jcastro> the wiki
<jcastro> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5187506
<jcastro> dpm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252756/ubuntu-app-store-waiting-4-months-now-for-approval-review
<jcastro> good point about lack of a "contact us", maybe it's not obvious enough?
<dpm> jcastro, yeah I'll point the arb guys to it to see if they can answer it themselves
<balloons_> mhall119, jcastro, jono might be a bit late..
<jcastro> OKey!
<jono> will be there is sec, balloons :-)
<balloons_> I can't get to my znc box until I recover from my hd failure..
<balloons_> I'm close!
<jcastro> join in everyone!
<jono> balloons, jcastro, dpm, mhall119, dholbach ready?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> but we don't have cross-building locally yetyup
<balloons> kk, back in action.. I feel as if there is no hangout link for me ...
<jono> balloons, did you see the hangout in the invite
<jono> balloons, that is where the link is
<jono> there is no invite anymore
<jono> hangout in the calendar invite
<balloons> right.. I was going to say you should do that
<jono> so just click on the cal entry every week
<jono> balloons, we have been doing this for two weeks :-)
<balloons> lol, I know.. it's not worked for me for just as long
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend!
<dholbach> hugs!
<daker> does anyone know when the sponsorship will be opened ?
<jono> jcastro, can you give me a few mins to eat a bar and then I will call you?
<jono> I have been going a little crazy this morning with calls
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I'd like to eat too
<jcastro> rock
<jono> jcastro, sorry for the delay, someone is also about to arrive at the house and I need to hand them my passport for a trip, so can we hop on the call when I am done with thi
<jono> I just dont want us to be interruped
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jill's making lunch so a delay helps me too
<czajkowski> jcastro: how's the pug?
<jcastro> he breathes loud
<jcastro> he's awesome though
<czajkowski> love them
<czajkowski> really want one
<jono> jcastro, cool
<czajkowski> pleia2: who do I need to contact re my action item on the blueprint re class on UW job
<pleia2> czajkowski: Cheri703
<jono> jcastro, ready?
<jono> jcastro, invite is in calendar event
<balloons> so turns out the drive in question is the same drive that failed last december.. it's an enterprise raid drive, 5 year warranty.. I guess WD is going to get another request.. why is it that it seems like the expensive drive always fail more often?
<jcastro> jono: sorry, got distracted in blog-post
<jcastro> on my way!
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> huh weird
<jcastro> G+ link not in the invite
<jono> jcastro, reload
<jcastro> huh, nothing yet
<jcastro> jono: can you paste me the URL?
<jcastro> I get nothin
<jono> sent
 * balloons notes I'm not the only one whom g+ hates
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-09
<ketan985> When is classroom going to start ?
<smartboyhw> ketan985, you mean which session?
<ketan985> The first one.
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, PING
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I have a classroom session on 19th. Can you help me to move it to 13th? Same time slot
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: have you talked to ballons about this?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, everybody can plan their own time
<smartboyhw> Also it would help balloons
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: let me know what he says, I can actually not do much without him approving that change, as they said 'no rescheduling from this point up'
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, !?
<JoseeAntonioR> as I said, talk to him
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know what he says, and I can move it according to that
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, Ok
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, there is a problem
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: what's it?
<smartboyhw> balloons don't normally reply till Monday
<smartboyhw> And By that time changing date will really be late
<JoseeAntonioR> and it's wed the 12th
<JoseeAntonioR> 13th*
<JoseeAntonioR> I agree, but they said 'no rescheduling', so that's why I'm asking you to ask
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe pleia2 when she comes back?
<pleia2> scott-work: the 13th should be fine by me :)
<pleia2> err smartboyhw
<pleia2> sorry scott-work
<pleia2> smartboyhw: unforunately if you can't get anyone to clear it until monday, it won't be advertised in UWN or anything
<czajkowski> pleia2: morning
<czajkowski> y u up!
<pleia2> czajkowski: ubuntu user days :)
<czajkowski> ahh
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: go to sleep! it's 6:30!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: haha, wanted to make sure you're ok with intro and power-situation wise :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: I shall rename  you saint Lyz :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I think I might go back to sleep :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: and not read mail
<czajkowski> trust me
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I'll be back in 2.5 hours or so
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks for the tip :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: just have fun with real life, will ping/call you in case I get into real troubles :)
 * pleia2 hugs JoseeAntonioR and heads back to bed
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs back
<scott-work> hehe, no problem pleia2 , how are you doing?
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb, cjohnston: need an urgent !c
<JoseeAntonioR> nvm, got it sorted
<pleia2> scott-work: doing well! you?
<scott-work> just super busy with work (as denoted by working on saturday again) :(
<scott-work> sadly this greatly takes away from my time with ubuntu studio :(
<IdleOne> pleia2: This Josee kid is something else :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: in all the best ways :)
<IdleOne> yup
<pleia2> scott-work: I know how that goes (just started a new job last month, that's always an amazing and exhausting time sink)
<scott-work> very true, and as the kids get older i'm doing more after school club driving and homework helping it seems
<pleia2> anyone about today who wants to say a few words about what they do in Ubuntu for the community roundtable in #ubuntu-classroom right now? :)
<pleia2> s/today/right now
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-10
<vibhav> jono: Is sponsorship for UDS-S open?
<vibhav> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-s/sponsorship/ says so
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: are you going to do the stream at ubuntuonair?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://goo.gl/zfG5f || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ping
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, pong (pero voy a salir de IRC en unos 10 minutos)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: perdón por interrumpir, pero si ves a Jono por ahí, podrías decirle que le mandé un email que necesito que responda urgentemente?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, se lo digo, lo tengo al lado
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-04
<jcdrake> popey_: ping
<popey_> jcdrake: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, Q&A or no Q&A today?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep, still doing it
<JoseeAntonioR> awesome, on the calendar now
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: will tell you guys after the hangout
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-05
<jcdrake> popey: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> jcdrake: he should be sleeping or at the bar by now, he's at a sprint in Orlando :)
 * popey looks at jcdrake for pinging me contentless again
<JoseeAntonioR> he pinged timeout :P
<popey> (I know this)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR, your charm will be promulgated soon
<jcastro> sorry it took us so loing
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: looks like Marco already did it, just wanted to check if that bug was to be closed
<JoseeAntonioR> https://jujucharms.com/precise/postfix-0/
<AlanBell> mhall119: pleia2: dholbach: cprofitt: elfy: czajkowski: hiya, anyone around for a chat about some IRC team issues?
<pleia2> AlanBell: today is a bad day for me, perhaps tomorrow after CC meeting (or you're welcome to email)
<dholbach> AlanBell, yeah, I'm just about to head out :/
<elfy> AlanBell: much the same here too I'm afraid
<AlanBell> ok, no problem, we are having a bit of drama, but I think we are dealing with it OK, happy to share any details whenever you like
<elfy> possibly read it
<dholbach> yeah, let's chat tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-06
<mhall119> AlanBell: anything I can help with?
<IdleOne> mhall119: not really. I think AlanBell just wanted to keep the CC updated with current events (email probably in your box soonish)
<pleia2> if it's what I think it is, I agree with hggdh :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh, I'm sad you have to leave your uncomfortable pool chairs :P
<mhall119> nigelb: it's 11:30pm, I'm at home on my couch
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<balloons> jcastro: if there's an issue with an ec2 mirror who/where can you report it/
<jcastro> ben howard
<jcastro> utlemming on irc
<jcastro> I am close to him
<jcastro> which region?
<jcastro> close as in, he's sitting next to me
<balloons> southeast.. someone is having trouble, but I'm guessing it's mirroring delay
<balloons> just thought I would ask anyways, useful to know :-)
<balloons> how's SA jcastro /
<jcastro> pretty awesome
<dholbach> popey, balloons: http://askubuntu.com/users/94326/dholbach
<dholbach> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6886357/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-07
<pleia2> anyone know who runs https://www.facebook.com/UCADay ?
<pleia2> a bit meh that it's got an auto RSS for Ubuntu planet now
<pleia2> I already read planet, it just makes me want to ignore all the posts from that group
<nigelb> ouch
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahmed shams does
<pleia2> bkerensa: any idea how to contact them?
<pleia2> nm, he's an ubuntu member, will try @ubuntu
<jcastro> yo yo!
<jcastro> SCALE IS COMING!
<pleia2> \o/
<jose> jcastro: hey, will you be using ubuntuonair for this next event?
<jcastro> which next event?
<jose> charm school
<jose> (we have some cool new tools)
<jose> 'using juju bundles', it's titled
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> yeah we probably can use UonA
<jose> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/my_live_events will show the video once the hangout has started (doesn't matter if it's on air, can be off air still)
<jcastro> on interesting!
<jose> click on the video and it'll give you a nice control and live analytics panel
<jose> analytics are on the video and not the webpage, so more accurate info
<jcastro> that is pretty sweet!
<jose> if you find any troubles using it just let me know, I should be around by then
<pleia2> you all are up past your bedtime
<pleia2> see, the europeans are starting to wake up
<elfy> pleia2 !!!
<jose> hey pleia2!
<jose> looks like I need to finish an assignment due oct 2013
<pleia2> hello there
<jcastro> pleia2, I am in SA so technically I am not past my bedtime
<pleia2> jcastro: oh ok :)
<elfy> but also not in Europe :p
<nigelb> SA?
<nigelb> South Africa?
<pleia2> I remember the pictures now
<pleia2> pretty there
<jcastro> yeah, it's pretty much awesome here
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, when I was in kenya, I did think how pretty you'd find it.
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> It's very misty in the morning, with a bit of drizzle and the walk to breakfast involves walking down a hillside.
<balloons> hallo
<balloons> popey: I've got the keys, I'll send you the version differences between the store and trunk
<dpm> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.1.latest_armhf.click
<popey> balloons: great. lets make sure we get in touch with each dev to make sure they're happy releasing, i know some want to hold back
<balloons> popey: yes, I think we can start planning releases with them
<popey> suh-weet!
<balloons> popey: do you have a link to the script I gave you to push lp branches to the device to test?
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6892274/
<jose> popey: hey, this is to confirm the app design clinic on wednesday at 14 utc
<popey> jose: will check on monday, dont know yet as they have gone home
<jose> ok!
<jo-erlend> It just dawned on me that if the first version of Ubuntu was released in October 2004, then we must be getting close to the tenth anniversary for Ubuntu Development? Does anyone know the specific date that the doors were opened for Warty dev?
<IdleOne> jose: I just added a meeting to fridge for 1800UTC on Feb 19. Did I do that right?
<elfy> IdleOne: if it's for irc ops - looks right to me
<IdleOne> err the one on the 23rd needs to be removed
<IdleOne> I think only jose can do that
<jose> IdleOne: let me see
<jose> IdleOne: yep! accepted
<jose> and I'm removing the one on the 23rd
<jose> does that look better now?
<IdleOne> yes thank you
<IdleOne> jose I am 99% certain that we will be holding our meeting every month on the 3rd Wednesday at 1800UTC. Not sure if you want to set that as a recurring thing or if I need to?
<IdleOne> if I need to do that I don't know how
<jose> I can do it, no worries
<IdleOne> cool beans and thank you :)
<jose> IdleOne: does that look OK now?
<IdleOne> yes, thanks again
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-08
<jono_> damn, flight delayed :-(
<mhall119> czajkowski: thanks for the mongodb care package :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: glad it arrived :)
<popey> ditto ☻
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-09
<gonyere> Anyone know if there will be an Ubuntu booth/table at LibrePlanet? And if so, if they need volunteers to help run it?
<popey> I'd be surprised if we were welcome at libreplanet
<gonyere> I suspected the same, but thought I'd check just the same :)
<popey> well, i have no idea, just guessing
<popey> given how they vet their speakers based on whether they are 100% free software advocates or not
<IdleOne> that doesn't sound very ubuntu of them
<popey> don't forget, we make spyware
<IdleOne> yeah but only the parts you can see
<IdleOne> libreplanet Freedom for everyone except if you don't agree with us
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> to be fair all I know about libreplanet I have learned in this conversation
<popey> hah
<popey> I heard about it a year or two ago, when someone who used to contribute to ubuntu posted about it on planet ubuntu
<jussi>  and here I was thinking libreplanet was a replacement for planet ubuntu...
<IdleOne> different strokes and all that. Sad though if they do exclude people because they do work for something deemed not 100% free.
<nigelb> I disagree with a lot of things Ubuntu does.
<nigelb> But, I can't hide the fact that we made Ubuntu mainstream.
<nigelb> er, Linux mainstream.
<gonyere> I've been running Ubuntu for 7+ years now. Before that I ran a variety of other distros (mostly Slackware, RedHat, Debian and Linux Mandrake) for ~8 years w/o a lot of success. I've stuck w/ Ubuntu mostly cause' it just bloody works, without spending hours/days/weeks working on my sound card or video card or modem or whatever.
<popey> ..mostly.. yeah ☻
<IdleOne> For me it was nice people who kept me using Ubuntu for all these years
<IdleOne> life would be much simpler sometimes if I just used windows
<gonyere> IDK IdleOne... I get on a windows system these days and I'm a bit lost :p Not to mention the wonderful freedom to surf w/o constantly being inundated with popups, worrying about spyware/malware/adware and virus' :p
<IdleOne> I feel the same way now, but probably because I'm spoiled by ubuntu
<nigelb> popey: :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<elfy> morning dholbach dpm
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dpm> hi elfy
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> balloons, mhall119, shall we do a quick standup for the autopilot docs work as discussed last week?
<mhall119> dpm: on IRC?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, let's keep it lightweight
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so for my part I have a sphinx docs importer that mostly works, but the structure of the sphinx docs is going to require model and code changes to the django project, as well as custom CSS to make it look nicer
<mhall119> however, the current API website is mid-refactor, which means I either have to make these new changes to the current production code, and have to re-merge the two branches later, or I update the importer to use the new code, add the new changes on top of hte refactor, and get that all deployed at one time
<balloons> as for me, I've been working to get the json exports landed in uitk and autopilot. autopilot is landed however, uitk branch is not yet landed. I'd like to work on the narrative linking and updating but I'm dependent on the other tasks being completed first.
<mhall119> oh, and I did check the narrative changes that balloons sent over and they don't appear to have changed anything that my importer is looking at, so we're good there
<balloons> With that in mind, if mhall119 has a task I can complete I'm happy to pick it up.
<mhall119> balloons: will we have packages in the archives for these docs in json format?
<balloons> mhall119, yes, the autopilot package and the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot package
<dpm> ok, cool. mhall119, have you thought about which way you want to go regarding the deployment/refactor)
<mhall119> balloons: and the have now, or will have, json docs?
<mhall119> .w 78
<balloons> mhall119, yes, they will have json docs
<mhall119> balloons: cool
<balloons> mhall119, is that a task we missed then I think.. we can explicitly say you need to import from those packages
<mhall119> dpm: if I'm going to spend the time updating the website code and css and re-deploying, I would really rather spend a little bit more time and roll it all into the devportal project now, rather than re-doing >50% of the same work later on down the road
<mhall119> balloons: that doesn't really need to be a task at this point
<dpm> mhall119, ok
<dpm> mhall119, is there a task balloons can pick up?
<balloons> mhall119, ack, k
<mhall119> dpm: just the packaging parts I think
<balloons> yea the larger blocker is getting the initial import work done
<dpm> ok thanks, good work mhall119, balloons
<balloons> mhall119, one other open question is about source linking. When you click the docs in the API it will link to the source code directly, ala http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/testcase.html#AutopilotTestCase
<mhall119> balloons: yeah....that wasn't going to be included
<balloons> mhall119, I was afraid of that. Why can it not be included>
<mhall119> because it's more work and developers using autopilot don't really need it
<balloons> this is something veebers definitely had as a requirement, so we'll need to talk about it
<mhall119> balloons: ok,I can look into adding it, but there's no data structure in the API website currently to hold sourcecode
<dpm> balloons, mhall119, if this is going to require a lot of work, I would leave it out for now.
<dpm> I agree with Mike's assessment
<dpm> balloons, was this requirement missing from the user stories?
<balloons> mhall119, ok, yes I'll talk to veebers today and we can come up with a plan. However he wants it. I agree with both of you the first phase doesn't need to include it
<dpm> I thought veebers had had a look at the sprint and the user stories
<balloons> dpm, it's it's chris's email as something he wanted. However, we never formally launched the sprint, so it's hard to say
<balloons> dpm, he did, it was in my notes. I talked to mhall119 about the others but just noticed the source linking, which is different than some of the other concerns about linking to the narrative and internal api linking
<balloons> lots of linking concerns :-)
<dpm> ok, balloons, would you mind talking to veebers and adding this to the backlog? However, this might require some discussion as to why linking to the autopilot would be useful for app developers
<dpm> who only want to use AP
<dpm> granted, it'd be nice to have, but not sure if the additional work required is worth it
<dpm> sorry, I meant "linking to the autopilot source code"
<balloons> dpm, sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<mhall119> balloons: are the current docs on /api/devel/ good enough for the time being?
<balloons> mhall119, what do you mean? the static html docs? I had is update them at some point but it was painful on both ends. I don't plan to touch them
<balloons> at the moment they do need updated again
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<bkerensa> nigelb: le ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-03
<nigelb> bkerensa: pong, what's up?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, I guess you don't know of any dress code for the event on friday either...?
<dholbach> vincent just asked, if he could wear his loco colours
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<dpm> dholbach, I don't think there is any dress code
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> what I thought
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons: do we know who's going to do the Q&A today? I'd be happy to do the next, but as I don't feel too great today, I'd prefer if somebody else could.....
<popey> i think it's mhall119 and balloons this week (was dpm and me last week)
<dholbach> ah great
<dholbach> dpm, for snappy these are the ideas folks came up with: http://pad.ubuntu.com/EYctrvT2wU
<dholbach> dpm, I'm considering putting together a Jams/Snapp page
<dholbach> Jams/Snappy
<dholbach> what do you think?
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, it's looking great. The only thing that I'd perhaps add would be links on each one (or at least the most relevant) of the points under "Apps which would be great to have snappified"
<dholbach> right
<dpm> e.g. on "finish etherpad-lite" it'd be good to have a link to the github project or mailing list thread
<dholbach> right, I'll do some research - this is what the snappy folks put together
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: balloons: we had discussed mixing things up, having 1 European and 1 American on each Q&A
<mhall119> I would personally prefer to swap my spot with someone, since I've had the UE Live on the same week I've been on the Q&A, and swapping the Q&A would spread things a little more evenly
<balloons> Who wants to hang with me? :-)
<mhall119> I will, if we want to swap things around starting next week
<mhall119> I'll to two weeks on, and popey or dholbach can take two weeks off
<dholbach> I'm happy either way - I just have a cold right now and don't feel public-hangout-great :)
<mhall119> balloons: are you going to setup the hangout?
<dpm> popey, so how was FOSDEM?
<popey> Amazing. Need to find some time to write it up.
<popey> was great to see so many canonical people there too
<dpm> nice
<popey> learned a lot which I'll discuss with you guys tomorrow.
<mhall119> balloons: I'm setting up the hangout
<balloons> mhall119, go for it
<mhall119> ok, done
<mhall119> posted to FB and G+ too
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> jono: coming out to our Jam on Sunday? I'm meeting up with Mark Sobell this week so he can sign copies of A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux for event attendees \o/ (also have copies of Ubuntu Unleashed 2015 and my Official Ubuntu Book to give out)
<jono> pleia2, I wish I could but I will be in the UK (flying out to the phone event in London)
<pleia2> doh, have fun :)
<jono> pleia2, I will though have an Ubuntu phone in tow, so maybe I could come along to a ubuntu-ca meeting to show people the device?
<pleia2> our next Ubuntu Hour is on wednesday the 11th, that's probably too soon
<pleia2> there's always March :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-04
<mhall119> jono: you're bringint you Bq to SCaLE too, right?
 * mhall119 wants to see it
<dpm> morning everyone
<dpm> hey morgen dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi dpm
<elfy> morning
<dholbach> the stuff people come up with on the internet... celebrities that look like mattresses: http://www.sadanduseless.com/2012/03/nothing-really-matress/
<dholbach> finding of the day: Hackney Colliery Band - they're brilliant
<dholbach> dpm, ^ I could imagine that you like them too :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah , nice, let me have a look
<dpm> dholbach, I saw the other day Element of Crime are coming to Stuttgart
<dholbach> ah nice
<jono> dpm, free now?
<dpm> jono, yeah!
<dholbach> all rightie... have a great rest of your day!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here too, see you all tomorrow!
<jose> hey mhall119, mind a quick PM?
<popey> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10059319/ see line 1793 - reason why I am not as confident as you with all Intel machines :)
<popey> bug 1384342
<ahayzen> popey, i've had loads of problems with 3.16 on intel hardware, it would just hardlock or freeze for like 30s ... try jumping to 3.19 :)
<popey> that bug suggested linux-headers-3.18.4-031804-generic_3.18.4-031804.201501271243_amd64.deb
<popey> which I am about to reboot into once I send a dekko mail
<ahayzen> yeah 3.18+ is fine i've found
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1399010
<popey> thanks!
<ahayzen> were my findings lol
<ahayzen> popey, just take the latest one from here :) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<popey> thats where I got it :)
 * ahayzen loves the near instant suspend/resume of the newer kernel :)
<popey> oooh really?
 * popey reboots
<ahayzen> was 3.18 or 3.19 it was added?...i can't remember...
<popey> hmm, that does come back quick
<ahayzen> mine resumes quicker than i can lift the lid of the laptop lol
<popey> although my screen takes a freaking age to wake up, so that gain is lost
<popey> hah
<mhall119> jose: you can PM me any time
<mhall119> no need to ask
<jose> thanks :)
<mhall119> popey: ah, the infamous i915
<popey> indeed :(
<cprofitt> ping jono
<cprofitt> ping mhall119
<jono> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey jono... a UDS in the past we had an android app that showed the schedule
<cprofitt> do you recall what it was?
<cprofitt> helping to organize a conference and looking for something like that.
<pleia2> guidebook?
<jono> cprofitt, guidebook I think
<cprofitt> pleia2: that might have been it.
<cprofitt> yeah, that was it
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2 and jono
<pleia2> cprofitt: I recommend just making your regular schedule site mobile friendly
<pleia2> I hate downloading apps for conferences, and most of them are awful
<jono> np
<cprofitt> pleia2: the issue is when we have schedule changes
<jono> pleia2, agreed
<pleia2> cprofitt: then update the website :)
<cprofitt> we want to have some app that would handle sending an update
<pleia2> ah
<cprofitt> doesn't happen often, but some times speakers fail to show (plane delays), etc
<cprofitt> I dislike the apps too, but not sure if that functionality works
<pleia2> I'm not convinced it happens enough to require an app
<cprofitt> I agree. The organization comm. asked and I said I thought there was an app.
<cprofitt> I hope they choose to not do it, but I understand the desire
<pleia2> I don't download conference apps anymore
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> sounds like that beer commercial... I don't often drink beer, but when I do...
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-05
<knome> make the conference program appear as an RSS feed so people can subscribe to that and see the changes.
<knome> or ical file...
<cprofitt> knome: that is one of the choices we are looking at as well.
<mhall119> cprofitt: pong
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> I'm out to buy large amounts of vitamin C in fruit form, brb
<Pici> /36/36
<popey> ooo oranges, great idea
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * elfy goes for the blindside on popey and czajkowski for the RAT - bet you didn't see that one coming 
<popey> \o/ RAT!
<elfy> I thought after 7 years I ought to try and do something with my loco ...
<czajkowski> elfy: yay!!!!!!
<czajkowski> elfy: we don't bite
<elfy> I do :p
<popey> Heh
<popey> The RAT is super good fun.
<czajkowski> my Irish folks may be coming over as well
<elfy> tbh I did almost try for that last year or something like that
<popey> Nice to see some familiar Ubuntu names at https://gnupg.org/donate/index.html
 * popey hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs popey 
<pleia2> as someone who is paid well full time in open source, it's important :)
<popey> yup
<czajkowski> indeed
<popey> It's a shame we have to have mainstream press articles to trigger this giving
<knome> what's wrong with mainstream press articles? :P
<popey> people should be paid for their work
<popey> it shouldn't have to be a scandal
<pleia2> I'm actually surprised it's not part of the Core Infrastructure Initiative
<knome> of course not
<pleia2> though donations to the linux foundation aren't tax deductible either
<popey> haha, look at the thermometer at https://gnupg.org/
<popey> that was at the bottom when I donated
<pleia2> oh wow
<knome> popey, then you must have donated a substantial amount ;)
<popey> lulz
<popey> i like the amusing names people put
<popey> <script type='text/javascript'>alert("cczub gave you money and checked for XSS for free");</script>
<popey> กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<popey> etc
<popey> :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> popey: woo, it's now broken off the end of the meter
<knome> design fail :(
<popey> excellent!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-06
<pleia2> "Update, Feb. 5, 2015, 5:55 p.m.: After this article appeared, Werner Koch informed us that last week he was awarded a one-time grant of $60,000 from  Linux Foundation's Core Infrastructure Initiative. "
<pleia2> guess I spoke to soon re: CII :)
<SilverLion> good $daytime for you
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi SilverLion
 * dholbach → dentist
<elfy> morning
<SilverLion> good morning elfy
<SilverLion> and cu later ^^
<popey> MORNING!
<elfy> quietly ...
<elfy> I'm working on a headache :p
<dholbach> all right my friends - let the celebrations continue! see you next week! :-D
<mhall119> have a good one
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-08
<silverlion> good $daytime to you all
 * ejat jom makan 
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-08
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey :)
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: wie geht's?
<dholbach> sehr gut, ich brauch aber noch einen neuen kaffee :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: same :)
<popey> Morning!
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: for the Q&A tomorrow, do you think we can get somebody who can answer a few questions about the tablet?
<dholbach> _sponge just pinged me in #u-on-air about it
<dpm> dholbach, let me ask pat when he's online later on today
<dholbach> awesome :)
<popey> dholbach: please don't approve file manager yet
<popey> dholbach: (in the store) - I don't actually know how to undo the manual review request
<davidcalle> Meh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges
<popey> call them, tell them how awesome they are ㋛
<davidcalle> popey: can you remind me your credit card number? They need one and you suggested this fantastic idea :)
<popey> \o/
<davidcalle> "Not a valid card number"
<popey> dholbach: nvm, I rejected it
<popey> Time to migrate to MediaWiki ㋛
<dholbach> popey: I was out for lunch with doko and larsu :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> dholbach: calendar and terminal could do with an eye though ㋛  😃
<dholbach> sure
<popey> thank you!  😃
<dholbach> done
<popey> \o/
 * davidcalle afk for 30min
<dholbach> dpm: did you try unity8 on your desktop again?
<dholbach> I just got a black screen and couldn't do anything but use magic sysrq do get out of it again
<dholbach> ...to get out of it again
<dpm> dholbach, it works fore me, but it does not load apps - let me find the bug...
<dpm> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535058 - I didn't have any more time last week to debug it more
<dholbach> dpm: maybe we should start tagging the bugs a certain way?
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps - that one would certainly be a blocker
<dholbach> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=unity8-desktop
<dholbach> I filed bug 1543133
<dholbach> brb
<balloons> the GCI winners will be revealed in 30 mins :-)
 * mhall119 fingers crossed
<balloons> dpm, hangouts working for you?
<dpm> balloons, so far, they do
<pleia2> fyi, wiki.ubuntu.com is locked down, with the usual no communication with IS
<pleia2> when asked in channel they told us, but that's after my morning of working on UWN was ruined
<dpm> pleia2, who did you talk to from IS?
<pleia2> jose followed up #canonical-sysadmin
<jose> neale
<pleia2> they're working on it, but communication would have been nice, UWN release is now blocked
<pleia2> and they didn't update the /topic in channel until jose asked
<pleia2> actually updating the topic in a timely manner and having it available somewhere easier to find (not just channel topic) would be lovely
<pleia2> I don't fault individual IS engineers, they are awesome and work hard <3 just frustrated yet again about priorities and communication with the community
<pleia2> it's deeply discouraging
<wxl> i can echo that frustration
<wxl> my concern is that perhaps canonical is spreading its resources too thin
<wxl> and if that's the case, i'd rather just have them honestly say they can't do something rather than try to do it and have it not done well, or in a timely manner
 * pleia2 nods
<popey> Canonical IS has never not been spread thin. If they closed the gates and worked on every single RT that's been filed, I doubt they'd be done by the heat death of the universe.
<popey> </speculation>  😃
<pleia2> I am a volunteer and a busy person, when I keep getting blocked by their inability to support me in my community work, I creep closer and closer to quitting and finding a project that will support me
<pleia2> (there are plenty out there)
<popey> We can certainly help to improve comms.
<wxl> yeah i think that's more of the issue
<wxl> i think defining reasonable expectations for timing would be wise
 * pleia2 nods
<wxl> we should be able to define average response time on rt tickets very easily
<popey> Well, some places have a twitter account or status page somewhere with updates.
<pleia2> it's been 3 weeks since I requested something be done about the help.ubuntu.com/community wiki that's been locked down since the holidays, no response
<pleia2> so the ubuntu-doc list is all "can someone with edit powers please fix..."
<pleia2> which adds even more work for me, that I don't have time for
<pleia2> anyway, just grumping now, haven't gotten enough sleep ;)
<wxl> popey: i think a status page would be nice, but i think even more important is defining reasonable expectations. most places have a timeline they expect to get tickets resolved
<wxl> i mean, if we're going to judge what we should do based on industry standards XD
<knome> one thing that could take a lot of load off the canonical IS team is if they set up a server for purely community maintained stuff, and let community members have even *some* access to it
<wxl> +12,000,005 knome
<hggdh> heh
<knome> but of course i understand they want to keep everything very much in their control... but from my POV, that means they have to maintain it too, then
<wxl> i agree
<knome> or else community teams will just go elsewhere
<wxl> i could see council members having access
<knome> i think that's a bad idea, because they don't seem to be any less busy than the canonical IS
<hggdh> but this would not be a solution
<knome> let's not bottleneck the work to a few people
<hggdh> indeed
<knome> the problem i see is that even relatively trivial tickets seem to take a lot of time to complete
<wxl> yeah that's true
<knome> this means "everybody in the community" using IS servers think they are crap and avoid centralizing stuff in the future
<hggdh> when you are many tickets, it is difficult to select one
<hggdh> and when everything is a priority, nothing is really important
<knome> i also know from experience that tickets related to the xubuntu website are cleared lately VERY fast
<hggdh> you can see a similar thing on lp/bugs
<wxl> knome: i think that's because of a certain young lady :)
<knome> that's partly because i've made sure i commit often enough that they remember me, the diff's aren't huge and that i always provide sensible requests with everything set up and clearly explained
<knome> wxl, nope.
<knome> so while everybody points fingers at the IS, sometimes things might be easier if the requests were clearly specified
<wxl> well that much is true for sure
<wxl> i've been trying to dig through the loco queue and plenty of the tickets are just not very clear
<knome> contact persons for community might work too, but i'm not sure if that fixes the issue; it might just move the blame from IS to the community person
<hggdh> the best option would be selective access. But this might (I do not know) require heavy changes
<knome> i have a pad somewhere where i list a few dozen issues that are actually invalid/obsolete by now, but they have an open status
<knome> MAYBE clearing them out would help a bit.
<knome> (this isn't passed on to the IS yet though, so not complaining that they aren't doing this)
<wxl> knome: bugs or rt?
<knome> rt.
<hggdh> and I am going thru the LoCo queue at RT, closing things that really do not make sense anymore
<wxl> yeha i'd pass that on
<wxl> i mentioned a few things to them and they took care of them right away
<knome> then i should know where that is
<wxl> i mean if you hit up the vanguard and tell them they can easily reduce their potential workload, they act fast XD
<knome> anyway, i don't think there is a good reason to hold off things like "set up wordpress for us" forever
<wxl> yeah our loco faced that, too
<knome> because it is (or at least should be) a simple operation to add one more site to their farm
<wxl> yeah it's just a juju charm they use anyways
<knome> well i wouldn't know - and i don't want to know :)
<wxl> hehehe
<knome> and about realistic expectations, there should be some documentation as to what kind of services canonical IS usually provides and doesn't provide
<knome> eg. say at the very beginning that no file access will be granted for loco teams
<hggdh> THAT would be very good
<wxl> agree
<knome> and that bzr branches are the recommended way to handle updates (then you can just request revision X to be pushed to production)
<hggdh> one of the problems is we do not know what what we can really request
<knome> i have a vague idea.
<hggdh> so we end up requesting what is doable and what is absurd
<knome> clearly.
<knome> but even in that case, they should simply just reply that something isn't realistic, if it isn't
<knome> and not let the tickets rot
<wxl> knome: yet how do we get the production configuration and such put in a bzr branch? can we request that?
<knome> production configuration? what are you referring to?
<hggdh> knome: tickets tend to rot (everywhenre) because you got new tickets to work on
<wxl> you were referring to using bzr branches to handle updates
<knome> hggdh, "oh, everybody else neglects their clients, we just do the same"
<knome> hggdh, my point is that tickets that don't even have a reply rot
<knome> hggdh, even if they were silly, like "grant me ssh access to everything"
<hggdh> no, this is not it. But -- since I did work on tehnical support, I know how it goes
<knome> so instead of letting it rot, PLEASE reply to the ticket saying this is unrealistic and not going to happen
<knome> *any* communication is better than *no* communication
<knome> well, if it is like you say, maybe the canonical IS should just say they won't support community stuff because they don't have the resources
<hggdh> I *always required my folks to have a reply. And we had meetings every so often when bug rot was revisited
<knome> that would be fair too.
<knome> wxl, yes, for example, if you run a wordpress site, push your theme to a branch so they have easy access to it and diffs
<knome> wxl, no specific set up documentation is needed
<knome> wxl, tbh, i don't think they would mind if you used git either.
<knome> one thing that i HOPE helps a bit with this maintaining is the ubuntu community teams wordpress theme: https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme/
<hggdh> I see. You propose a diff, somebody "in charge" approves, and the diff is committed to the repository *and* prod
<knome> with this theme, canonical would only need to maintain ONE theme for most of the community teams
<wxl> knome: i tried to use your theme on our site and they couldn't get it to work for whatever resaon
<knome> hggdh, the diff should be committed to the repository by the requestor
<knome> wxl, "it doesn't work" isn't helpful
<knome> wxl, and who is "they"?
<hggdh> knome: I would rather have the approval be the trigger
<wxl> knome: you can inquire with neale about the specifics
<wxl> they is IS
<knome> wxl, sigh
<knome> wxl, so i asked you to not send the theme to IS yet, and the first thing you do is that?
<wxl> apparently because of load balancing and such the wordpress instance consists of several machines
 * knome facepalms so hard it hurts the face and hand
<wxl> which i guess is problematic
<wxl> knome: i don't remember being asked that
<hggdh> wxl: "they is IS" failed a series of parsers here until I got your meaming ;-)
<wxl> hehehe
<knome> wxl, that was clearly mentioned in the mail i sent to the list, which i pointed you to.
<knome> but thanks for the cooperation.
<knome> let's hope people do not start switching to the WIP theme now.
<knome> and please, point people to me if something on the theme isn't working
<wxl> oic heheheh didn't see the p.s.
<knome> it's enough work to work on it, let alone ask everybody that might be testing it if they are ok with it
<wxl> knome: well when you DO have it available thorugh IS, i'd be happy to test it
<knome> i need testing BEFORE that
<knome> as we have JUST discussed, getting updates in via IS is slow
<knome> so i don't want to be sitting here waiting them to land the updates so you can test
 * knome facepalms again
<knome> i told you that too when we talked the last time
<knome> PAY ATTENTION!
<knome> sorry for the outburst, but you clearly haven't read a thing i told you
<hggdh> knome: if I understand you correctly, you would like to *also* have a test environment where changes could be verified. If this is correct, I am with you
<knome> for starters, i would like people who are interested in using the theme take the time and install wordpress and use the theme with it.
<knome> on their local, or testing servers
<knome> everything on IS is more or less production, so that's not a good idea.
<wxl> knome: i didn't read your "PLEASE NOTE" from your mailing list message because it was an after thought to your whole email. i saw your salutation and ended reading. next time you consider something so important, include it in the body of your email.
 * knome shrugs
<knome> it was only in caps...
<hggdh> easy, folks
<knome> hggdh, come on, are we avoiding confrontation?
<hggdh> heh
<knome> funny?
<hggdh> I rarely see a need for confrontation :-)
<knome> seems like the bacon legacy lives on
<knome> AWESOME!
<hggdh> ok
<knome> the IS is doing AWESOME work guys
<knome> yeah.
<knome> wxl, so apparently you missed the part where it said " If you intend to use the theme, PLEASE READ
<knome> THE NOTE at the end of this email. "
<knome> too
<knome> i'm not trying to ashame you.
<wxl> knome: i'm not arguing with you anymore. i didn't get the message. so sorry. move on.
<knome> apology accepted, but please take care in reading mail in the future
<knome> PLEASE
<knome> anyway, several people from the community has set up the theme and they had no problems with it
<knome> the set up, that is
<wxl> i saw an email where pleia2 outlined some problems she had, which she filed bugs for
<pleia2> all addressed already by knome \o/
<knome> i'm aware of them; two of them are related to wordpress configuration and one is a feature request
<knome> other than her mail on the list, i've basically got "feedback" like "can i see the screenshot", which isn't really useful
<wxl> knome: how many people do you need to test this and tell you all is well until you feel comfortable enough to move forward?
<knome> especially as the screenshot is "hidden" in the repository with the name "screenshot.png"
<knome> wxl, there isn't an answer to that question
<knome> wxl, i would like to get some serious feedback from a few more persons
<knome> if that helps...
<wxl> knome: if there's no problems, what serious feedback do you expect?
<knome> i said no problems setting the theme up
<wxl> setting up = installing?
<knome> besides, serious feedback doesn't mean you need to send a bug report.
<knome> yes.
<knome> i was referring to that since you said IS had problems setting it up.
<wxl> yeah i get you want people to test it with actual posts and tweaking the theme, etc
<knome> it can be without real posts too, as long as their intention is to configure the theme to be something that they'd actually use
<wxl> and i said that's related to the way they have their machines setup, from what i understand
<knome> or if they have old content, make sure they can present the same content with the new theme (not necessarily exactly the way as before)
<knome> and i don't believe they can't set it up
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> that's up to you to figure out it sounds like
<knome> what i told you in the mail was that i would take care of making this available in the IS farm
<wxl> meanwhile we'll see what we can do to get you some more tests beyond just installing
<knome> now i'm not in the loop of you communicating with them
<knome> so i can't be very useful
<wxl> knome: right, so all that's mostly irrelevant. a waste of time on everyone's part. like i said, my mistake. i do hope we can move beyond that at some point
<knome> part of the reason why i told i would do the communicating is because i knew it can sometimes be hard or slow
<knome> i'm still not blaming you
<knome> so yes, as i originally asked...
<knome> please test the theme on a test/local server
<knome> then give me feedback
<knome> so i can make sure the theme works for you (and everybody else)
<knome> then when it's ready for production, i will make it available for you
<popey> ooh
 * popey sees a theme he may be interested in using
<popey> We've been looking for a new theme for ubuntupodcast.org
<knome> popey, you would be welcome, and as a bonus, if you test it now, before it's in production, i might even fulfill (some of) your feature requests if you need any
<knome> popey, you can totally change the header color with the theme too!
<popey> knome: thank you for making that, and making it available.
<knome> popey, no problem, i hope it will bring joy for many
<wxl> knome: don't normally have the joy of taking care of wordpress installs. must i restart apache2 to get it to recognize the wp-content/themes/ubuntu-community theme? i've already chown'd it recursively to www-data.
<wxl> knome: well, just restarted to no avail. shall i install the zip file instead of manually installing as the README suggests?
<popey> mhall119: saw this and thought of you https://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/44rgre/as_a_coder_every_time_i_have_to_write_the_word/
<popey> knome: we're testing it out - http://ubuntupodcast.org/
<popey> knome: needs a bit of fiddling, which Martin is doing. Burying every link at the bottom of the page doesn't work for our use case.
<popey> but will provide you some feedback :)
<popey> thank you
<pleia2> popey: yeah, similar to the issues I filed on github when I tried it
<pleia2> (also, glad to see someone else testing it, yay!)
<mhall119> popey: forget u, who needs u?
<popey> wat
<popey> oh, i see
<knome> wxl, no apache2 restart needed, it should be picked up automatically
<knome> wxl, if you are running multisite, you will need to network enable the theme first
<knome> popey, yeah, i will add a sidebar sooner or later :)
<popey> knome: okay  😃
<knome> popey, what are your other inital reactions?
<knome> oh, you said will provide feedback
 * knome gets on with things he was doing
<popey> knome: the links on the bottom is a bit of a blocker
<popey> we flipped back to our other theme for now
<popey> will test more later.
<knome> popey, what links?
<knome> is it something that isn't fixable with a sidebar? :)
<popey> well, it's the lack of sidebar, yeah
<knome> yeah, well, that'll come
<knome> maybe after this fifa match :P
<popey> heh
<wxl> knome: well, i got it to behave once i put it in the RIGHT wp-content/themes directory XD but there's something funky still. i'm going to try a different browser.
<knome> okay
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-09
<wxl> knome: i'm facing this issue https://i.imgur.com/EID9dv1.png
<knome> looks like you don't have a theme set up.
<wxl> knome: meaning it's not activated? cuz it is.
<knome> you don't have *any* css applied, so i don't think you have the theme activated for the site
<knome> or something is wrong with your permissions
<wxl> knome: well it's active. https://i.imgur.com/9FzSWic.png
<wxl> knome: ownership and permissions seem kosher https://paste.ubuntu.com/14998790/
<knome> popey, pleia2: https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme/issues/7
<knome> wxl, what makes me think even more your permissions aren't right is that you don't see the screenshot in the wordpress theme selection screen.
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<davidcalle> Bonjour o/
<MooDoo> :)
<popey> ya!
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, any of you up for the Q&A today? We've got PatMcGowan and Richard Collins confirmed as guests and I'm just going to announce it
<dpm> they'll join us 30 mins into the call due to a conflicting meeting
<dholbach> dpm, can do... although I was in last week's with popey already
<dpm> dholbach, np, I can also ask balloons when he's up
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach: can't do, sorry
<dpm> svij, popey, dholbach, I think I'll kick off a trello board for the ubucon call. I worked quite well for the one at scale
<svij> dpm: ok
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<popey> great idea
<dpm> svij, can you remind us of the dates?
<popey> mmmmm dates
<dpm> In the meantime, https://trello.com/b/vrvHS6sk/ubucon-europe
<dpm> feel free to add anyone else that you think should be in the board
<dpm> it's a public one in any case
<dpm> brb
<svij> dates? you mean 18th to 20th November?
<svij> btw, I wanted to add someone to our call, but that didn't really work (yay for no success/error message)
<balloons> dpm, are you also going to host the q and a?
<dpm> balloons, I am, but it'd be good to have someone else too
<dholbach> svij, who did you want to invite for the call - can we still get them on the call?
<svij> I've send her the direct link to the hangout
<svij> she should be able to join, I think
<dholbach> is it Ilonka?
<dholbach> svij, ^
<svij> dholbach: yep
<dpm> dholbach, svij, will be 2 mins late
<svij> dpm: ok
<dholbach> ok
 * svij looks on his watch
<svij> is popey also coming?
<dpm> yeah
 * popey arrives fashionably late
<popey> dpm: svij where do you want to track suggested speakers?
<dholbach> dpm, which hangout do we use for UOS planning?
<svij> popey: either wiki or trello, or what do you think?
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, added it now
<dholbach> woohoo
<svij> wikipages for ubucon eu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuconEu/UbuconEu2016
<dpm> popey, svij, I added a list for speakers during the call on the Trello board if you want to use it
<svij> dpm: you mean the column "speakers"?
<dpm> yeah
<svij> right
<svij> we can do it their
<svij> I'm pretty unfamiliar with trello
<popey> so that's for suggestions, not confirmed, right?
<dpm> popey, yeah, good point. We named that column "Proposed speakers" for ubucon @ scale
 * dpm renames
<svij> do we get jane? ;)
<popey> we get the opportunity to ask :)
<svij> can you add lp user "ilonka-o" to the ubucon site editors? She wants to help for the website :)
<svij> oh I can do that too
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<wxl> knome: well, i'm out for testing unless you have some other suggestions, though i certainly understand your logic. of course your instructions include no suggestions about permissions
<knome> wxl, i'm no expert when it comes to permissions anyway, maybe somebody with more insight to that can help you set your test server correctly
<wxl> knome: is any parent theme required by chance?
<knome> wxl, no.
<knome> everything is self-contained
<knome> and you still aren't seeing the screenshot, which is totally part of the theme
<knome> so there has to be some permission problem, or something else fishy
<wxl> logically i get that, but it's not really helpful in determining why
<knome> as i said, i'm no permissions expert
<wxl> well i'll check with some experts i know
<knome> good luck
<wxl> yep
<wxl> knome: finally got it to work. had to put it in the right wp-content/themes directory and symlink from one to the other. wish downloading the zip just worked but it didn't
<wxl> knome: i filled it with some testing contrent and at first glance it looks pretty darn good
<wxl> knome: i LOVE the footer.
<wxl> knome: the menu is nice but i wish it didn't take over the whole page. personal preference, of course
<wxl> heheheh
 * wxl mounts redwolf 
<wxl> oops wrong channel O_O hahahah
<Pici> uh
<wxl> knome: dark theme is really nice, too. a welcome feature, too!
<wxl> knome: are there any limitations/requirements for the main logo in terms of size and such?
<wxl> knome: love how the menu changes to a dropdown when there's not enough room, although it seems weird that the logo switches sides. is that intentional?
<knome> wxl, the header logo image is max. 25px as specified in the customizer
<knome> wxl, and yes, the logo change is intentional; in real life, you don't often resize the window that much, so i don't think it's a big problem
<wxl> knome: i don't see that here, actually. it just says "The logo to show in the right side of the header. If an image is not set, a Ubuntu logo is used." by the way, that "a" should be an "an"
<knome> you're right, it isn't there; will add
<knome> and no, it shouldn't be "an" (ask native english people)
<wxl> knome: i am native english
<wxl> if the word following the article starts with a vowel, it should be an, otherwise a
<wxl> that's why you say "an image" and not "a image"
<knome> i've been tought it depends on the pronounciation of the word
<knome> and there are several pronounciations of "ubuntu"
<wxl> knome: and ubuntu doesn't begin with a vowel sound? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_articles#Indefinite_article
<Pici> it does depend on the pronounciation.
<wxl> one canonical way to pronounce ubuntu it seems http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ubuntu?s=t
<wxl> so vowel sound = an
<knome> well, it's fixed in the branch
<knome> happy to help with critical bugs
<wxl> great i'll let you know but so far have been disappointed, not having found any
<knome> sorry :(
<wxl> the installation was a little bit of a pain, but i suspect that's a wordpress problem
<knome> i don't think that's even related to wordpress as much as the server setup
<wxl> yeah could but, though i just used the instructions to install the whole thing
<wxl> in any case, i'm convinced, especially having had others try it, that it's specific to my set up
<knome> sounds very likely so
<wxl> though one of them uses the upstream tarball XD
<knome> happy to hear you got it fixed
<wxl> saw your email about flavors, mhall119. i just want to tell you i love you :)
<pleia2> right <3
<pleia2> they even used the correct logos
<wxl> heh
<wxl> the order is a little weird
<pleia2> knome submitted a bug report for that
<wxl> oh good
<knome> sorry!
<wxl> no thank you :)
<knome> time to relax (read: make my back/neck go even worse) by playing fifa
<pleia2> actually, it's interesting that Kylin is listed there and on the main downloads page
<pleia2> but 9 is a nice number
<knome> BUG! BUG!!!
<wxl> hahahahah
<knome> (or alternatively, mention xubuntu on the main page)
<wxl> "yeah we want to be on the main downloads page too! waaaah!"
<knome> though i guess there are so many of those chinese people that it might even make sense!
<wxl> i guess it's on each flavor to take care of pointing people at downloads
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-10
<mhall119> wxl: yeah, we considered pointing directly to each flavor's downloads page, but we were worried that doing so wouldn't give adequate explanation of *what* they were downloading, so we opted for the homepage to start with
<wxl> mhall119: there's some logic to that, thus i didn't file a bug :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> morning, dholbach
<pleia2> look what jcastro and IS helped me with \o/ http://opensourceinfra.org/ (adding the Ubuntu bits)
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<dholbach> very nice :)
<davidcalle> Morning ☀️
<czajkowski> Aloha
<svij> morning!
<pleia2> svij: thanks :)
<svij> pleia2: np ;D
<knome> pleia2, <p></p>The following is a list of open source infrastructures that we're familiar with:</p>
<knome> pleia2, oh noes, invalid markup!
<knome> pleia2, <p></p>A: Yes.</p> too!
<knome> i'll send a pull request.
<knome> pleia2, done.
<MooDoo> you mean it can't hangle the extra </p> ;)
<knome> browsers can, but it's not good form to do that
<MooDoo> i know i was teasing :)
<knome> of course
<knome> i love how people go awkward when their teases/bad jokes are replied to with straight face
<jcastro> anyone know where the next UOS is?
<belkinsa> May 5 to 9, I think.
<belkinsa> 7*
<jcastro> oh cool, it's on summit already nm lol
<jcastro> thanks anyway
<jcastro> 3-5 may
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Next UOS 3-5 May || http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/
<knome> jcastro, pay attention jorge :P
<popey> yeah, keep up at the back!
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<davidcalle> balloons: great infographic!
<balloons> davidcalle, you like it? I'm so happy! I'm really terrible at such things
<popey> balloons: oh, _you_ made that?
<popey> awesome
<balloons> crazy to believe eh?
<popey> I thought it was magically generated by google, so that's a compliment
<popey> I know, right!?
<balloons> and davidcalle, I was inspired by you.. You spiced up my content, it seems lame to just send text now ;-)
<davidcalle> balloons: hey thanks! Next time I'll raise the bar and do an interpretative dance about Juju
<davidcalle> balloons: how is Lorelai?
<balloons> we just got back from the docs.. shots ;p
<balloons> so, heh, she's a little sore atm, but otherwise a happy and healthy little baby
<balloons> she's starting to show some personality now
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<jcastro> marcoceppi: reminder wrt. discourse
<marcoceppi> jcastro: i saw your PM, it's going to have to wait
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> should I just kick something off on the community mailing list or the site itself?
<balloons> oO.. discourse
<hggdh> wxl: ping re. RT LoCo queue
<wxl> hggdh: haven't looked in a couple days. what's up?
<hggdh> wxl: I was also going thur this list :-)
<wxl> hggdh: again, thanks :)
<hggdh> wxl: if you are active there, perhaps we can split the work?
<wxl> hggdh: sure. i'm *TRYING* to do at least one a day
<hggdh> wxl: OK. I am going from the oldest to the newest
<wxl> i've been working mostly on the most recent, so if you want to tackle the old ones, we can meet in the middle XD
<wxl> heh great minds think alike
<hggdh> my personal view is if a ticket is too old, it is most probably stale, and can be closed. I am still trying to contact the reporters, thou
<hggdh> heh
<wxl> yeah i think that's wise
<wxl> it might be good to give a timeline
<wxl> like "you've got 10 days or i'm closing this ticket"
<wxl> maybe is less strong language XD
<hggdh> I thought about it, and concluded that it is better to ping, wait, like, a week, and then go & close
 * wxl nods
<wxl> for the oldest that probably makes a lot of sense
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> "new" ones (the newest is about 10 months old) would probably need holding hands, and all
<wxl> yep i've already reached out to a couple through the rt system
<hggdh> I saw
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-12
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> hello!
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<popey> dholbach: if you get a moment could you please review docviewer in the store?
<popey> (so my weekly update will then be accurate, given I said I uploaded that this week)  😃
<dholbach> sure
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> done
<popey> thank you!
<popey> \o/
<knome> popey, did you check the theme (it has a sidebar and other improved stuff now)
<popey> knome: not since we last checked. will take a look
<knome> ta ta
<knome> anybody here who would like to test the wordpress theme with rtl languages?
<knome> (it would be appreciated if you actually knew an rtl language too...)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend!
<davidcalle> Have a great weekend all o/
<jose> pleia2: hey, you know if registering for a launchpad account requires email verification?
<pleia2> jose: no idea
<jose> I'll check with IS, otherwise it'd be something good to implement :) may help with the spam thingie.
<wxl> jose: ask in #launchpad. they'll know for sure.
<jose> thingy*
<jose> right, I had forgotten :P
<pleia2> jose: it's complicated, there are a lot of stakeholders in how lp/sso work, so I'm leaving it in the hands of the experts to figure out
<jose> 10-4!
<wxl> paying stakeholders to boot
<pleia2> they probably have ideas and know best how to move forward in a way that doesn't upset anyone :) (or only does a little)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-13
<jcastro> pleia2: hey so which part of the email integration doesn't work for you?
<pleia2> jcastro: so, I mistakenly thought that all the settings were in the global settings, which offer very limited options for subscribing
<pleia2> it has since been explained to me that if I go to a category I can click on the round thing which will give me a drop down to let me subscribe to just that topic
<pleia2> err, category
<jcastro> oh cool
<jcastro> I didn't know that's how it worked
<pleia2> well, I haven't gotten an emails yet, so I'm not even sure exactly
<pleia2> notify might just be I get a little dot
<pleia2> the global settings make me I think I still need to select "Send me an email for every new post (unless I mute the topic or category)" but that may actually be SEND ME ALL THE DISCOURSE
<jcastro> I get emails from the main discourse instance, the upstream one
<jcastro> so maybe it's a config issue with our instance
<pleia2> I'll casually play with my settings over the next week or so to see if it'll do what I want
<pleia2> may be moot of we get rid of it anyway, but now I'm curious
<pleia2> anyway, time to stop computering for a bit
<_Sponge> balloons etc May be a good idea to reach out to some of these tubers to sell the Convergence phone, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX0v-N1VLuc&feature=youtu.be&a
<_Sponge> Anyone around this evening ?
<wxl> _Sponge: what's up?
<_Sponge> wxl, Nothing, I'm just talking about getting a trial of the phones out to youtubers, in order to shift the product.
<_Sponge> BRBack.
<wxl> daker: well we need to change it to something because the version doesn't exist in the repos anymore
<_Sponge> sorry 'bout that - just needed some nosh.
<wxl> oops wrong channel jeez
<wxl> _Sponge: you should have a particular person fill out a community donations request for one. it's not like there's a plentitude of phones to hand out. furthermore, there's none in the US!
<_Sponge> wxl, As head of a Lug, I could do it for them and reach out to Ytubers for reviews. | As far as the US, Wifi shall do.
<wxl> _Sponge: that might work. you're welcome to fill out a community donations form. you're much more likely to have success if you are already an ubuntu contributor and/or involved in an ubuntu loco
<_Sponge> Ok, I'm a_bit restricted 'cos there's no ubuntu Loco in my country , but we're aiming to be an unVerified team soon.
<popey> Actually we do send phones to youtubers :)
<popey> But US based ones aren't a big target given you can't buy any decently US compatible phones right now
<wxl> _Sponge: are you an ubuntu member? an ubuntu contributor?
<popey> and the community donation fund isn't really for "I want to make a video" type projects.
<popey> Best thing to do there is contact our PR people for a loaner
<wxl> well you could use the community donations fund to get a phone for development purposes (maybe) and then use it for other things
<_Sponge> wxl, Yes, I have a launchpad profile and I contribute to Launchpad regularly. Cheers popey .
<wxl> _Sponge: what do you contribute to?
<_Sponge> wxl, I also contribute to reddit aswell, https://redd.it/45mjrp
<_Sponge> but funding has found me foul, of late.
 * _Sponge still contributes as best he can.
<wxl> _Sponge: i'm not sure that a community donations request is going to provide a lot of luck in that case. you can always try, but i think the PR idea is much more likely
<_Sponge> wxl, You are right. I shall put it on the next stickie.
 * _Sponge pulls his socks up.
<_Sponge> popey, Thanks for that. Here's a community video for you. https://youtu.be/LToxpzWcMxc
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's really tight for me. i have a morning meeting.
<wxl> argh wrong channel
<_Sponge> Not sure if it's me but this webpage took 20 seconds to load. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/Archive
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-14
<_Sponge> Good hat .co for the ubuntu store IMHO. |  https://www.findlayhats.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-07
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-09
<botslf> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<botslf> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<botslf> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<botslf> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<botslf> ██║██║  ██║╚██████╗██╗███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║██╗╚██████╔╝██║  ██║╚██████╔╝
<botslf> ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝╚═╝╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝
<botslf> toddy willcooke Sick_Rimmit mcs_ chalcedony hggdh popey chiluk kyleN__ darkxst ahoneybun_ mariogrip kenvandine Tm_T davidcalle glebihan wxl gsilvapt nhandler tsimonq2 balloons svij mhall119 Mister_Q ubot9 czajkowski marcoceppi ajmitch pleia2 inetpro jose meetingology kloeri acheronuk ubuntulog
<nigelb> argh
